# 10th Naruto Movie in 2014 - Part 1



## Reznor (Aug 25, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 25, 2014)

*10th Naruto Movie in 2014*



So no movie in 2013. I think the tenth movie will be in cinemas around January-February 2014. Probably the art and animation could be exceptional during the next year!


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> so you're saying this couple isn't dysfunction and creepy, the same couple that ended by being killed by their eldest son in front of their youngest, yup these guys are perfectly normal. hate for uchiha? what? like everything i just said isn't true, the uchiha's have been proven to be mental messed up by tobirama. lol i don't hate the uchiha, just stating the truth.



the fact that your taking all that stuff out of context is proof alone of hate 

the entire thing with the uchiha clan was prejiduce over the mistake of one. what tobirama said so far only applied to 3 people who are sasuke, madara and obito. even madara says he was the only one who didn't want peace while the rest agreed to it. what? they didn't lost loved ones like him?. they did but tobirama's theory lead to prejudice which lead to a revolt. what tobirama said only applied to a few who wanted vengeance over losing their loved ones like......... anyone would  even oro pointed out that tobirama's measures turned to shit meaning his findings about uchiha were worth shit.

and again, what does any of that have to do with fuguko loving his wife? he didn't mistreat her as far as we know and she was willing to die along side him happy.

your just mad cause i said naruhina is creepy


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 25, 2014)

Let's make a new thread resolution to quit bitchin' and moanin'.

Or bitch and moan more.

Whatever suits your fancy, I suppose.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 25, 2014)

Everyone is going to go with the latter obviously.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Let's make a new thread resolution to quit bitchin' and moanin'.
> 
> Or bitch and moan more.
> 
> Whatever suits your fancy, I suppose.



good point. i had these discussions 100s of times in the library 

now, for the movie.  what if we see a sketch of someone dead? maybe kushina or someone proving it to be another AU?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 25, 2014)

No dead people allowed. Except Neji.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes a new thread, lets fill this one with 100 pages of spam too.

Pairings. Episode 167. Road to Ninja. Discuss.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 25, 2014)

You gotta try harder than that 

But no more pairing BS godammit


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 25, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Yes a new thread, lets fill this one with 100 pages of spam too.
> 
> Pairings. Episode 167. Road to Ninja. Discuss.



OK , we will do that


----------



## Grimmie (Aug 26, 2014)

Finally a new thread. That last thread became such a clusterfuck, I had no idea what the hell was going on when I tried to read it. Can we please keep this thread clean(er)?

Anyway, hopefully we will get some sketches this week or maybe even some info about the story of the movie.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

forget about sketches for old characters. how about the villain?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> forget about sketches for old characters. how about the villain?



the villain will be from another planet/dimension... a celestial being.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> the villain will from another planet/dimension... a celestial being.



youv been saying this shit for a while and i get the reasoning. however, it aint happening 

although, for some reason, i think all the naruto's will fight some big time traveling bady judging from posters


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 26, 2014)

made it in time for first page. any new news on the movie? 
edit: why did shin get banned..............again?


----------



## takL (Aug 26, 2014)

this is my first page debut in this section. 

no news about the movie in wsj #39. but the issue says there will be in the next issue, #40.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

takL said:


> this is my first page debut in this section.
> 
> no news about the movie in wsj #39. but the issue says there will be in the next issue, #40.



thanks for the info, brah 

so, next week?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> thanks for the info, brah
> 
> so, next week?



Technically it's this week.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

so tomorrow?


----------



## takL (Aug 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> so tomorrow?



aye if scanned.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks!!!!!!!!! 

now, i seriously hope it's a sketch of sasuke and hinata


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 26, 2014)

Well he showed three characters last time.

Maybe we'll get Ino ,Choji and Hinata this time around.

Can't shake the feeling that Sasuke will be last.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Well he showed three characters last time.
> 
> Maybe we'll get Ino ,Choji and Hinata this time around.
> *
> Can't shake the feeling that Sasuke will be last*.



me too  

although, i am wondering how long will it be until they show kakashi as well. he might be hokage for all we know and i really want him to be because tsunade is..... i like pretending she doesn't exist


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 26, 2014)

Sketches tomorrow? yes!


----------



## Amanda (Aug 26, 2014)

takL said:


> this is my first page debut in this section.
> 
> no news about the movie in wsj #39. but the issue says there will be in the next issue, #40.







Oh and then there's a chapter or whatever too I guess.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sketches tomorrow? yes!



after three weeks, we finally made it


----------



## Amanda (Aug 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> after three weeks, we finally made it




You make us sound so pathetic.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You make us sound so pathetic.



i just need my sketch dose, maaaaaaaaan


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 26, 2014)

Sasuke's clothing is always so horrific that I'm only looking forward to his sketch so that I can have something new to laugh at.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 26, 2014)

Still waiting for adult Konohamaru


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2014)

Hinata sketch plz


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 26, 2014)

takL said:


> this is my first page debut in this section.
> 
> no news about the movie in wsj #39. but the issue says there will be in the next issue, #40.


in our time of confusing takl to the rescue. guess this thread is going to be spam free for awhile

also nikkas still think sasuke's gonna be in the movie


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke's clothing is always so horrific that I'm only looking forward to his sketch so that I can have something new to laugh at.



he dressed like a stripper, then like a 90s kid, and now????????????????? 

the possibilities are endless 

although, cheerleader/nazi naruto did take me by surprise...... but still boring :/


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> in our time of confusing takl to the rescue. guess this thread is going to be spam free for awhile
> 
> also nikkas still think sasuke's gonna be in the movie



you still think sasuke is not a money cash


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 26, 2014)

I want to see Ino so badly(that is if she's still alive  )

jk, I need her sketches to start FAN ATRZZZ..


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> you still think sasuke is not a money cash


we'll see addy we'll see


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> we'll see addy we'll see



you just afraid sasuke will steel the show like in the last movie :ignoramus


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 26, 2014)

please addy, only jimmies that will rustle are yours when there's no sasuke tomorrow.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 26, 2014)

11 pm here. I will have tomorrow in 1 hour, does it count? Shonen Jump-kun?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 26, 2014)

you're talking to the wrong guys, wsj doesn't get published until next monday, illegal scans come out tomorrow though. if the spoiler guys cared they could have put it up by now but they don't


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> please addy, only jimmies that will rustle are yours when there's no sasuke tomorrow.



there will be  a sasuke eventually


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> there will be  a sasuke eventually



sure there wil..............................


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke's clothing is always so horrific that I'm only looking forward to his sketch so that I can have something new to laugh at.



I liked the outfit he had during the Itachi-arc. It didn't last long, but I liked it. 

Also if we are sketches, earliest they'd be out is tomorrow.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 26, 2014)

Sasuke will be in Hokage garb

Believe it


----------



## Hollow (Aug 26, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Sasuke will be in Hokage garb
> 
> Believe it



If Sasuke really manages to become Hokage I'll...I'll kill somebody. It just wouldn't be fair.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 26, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I liked the outfit he had during the Itachi-arc. It didn't last long, but I liked it.



That was the only good one he had, if you ignore the assbow.

The rest were just tragic.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 26, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Sasuke will be in Hokage garb
> 
> Believe it



sasuke hokage?


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> there will be  a sasuke eventually



I don't think so 



shadowmaria said:


> Sasuke will be in Hokage garb
> 
> Believe it


----------



## Lace (Aug 26, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I want to see Ino so badly(that is if she's still alive  )
> 
> jk, I need her sketches to start FAN ATRZZZ..



This, I'm parched for new Ino design


----------



## Esket (Aug 26, 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing Ino's and Hinata's new design. I don't know why but I get the feeling Hinata's boob are gonna be bigger for some reason.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 26, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> That was the only good one he had, if you ignore the assbow.
> 
> The rest were just tragic.



The funny thing is, looking back, it was just a vest with a poncho. And wrist bandages. 

A vest and poncho is high fashion for Sasuke. That's how bad everything else has been.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 26, 2014)

Esket said:


> Really looking forward to seeing Ino's and Hinata's new design. I don't know why but I get the feeling Hinata's boob are gonna be bigger for some reason.



believe me she will , that was the reason for kishi to create her , he want character with big boob and he made her.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2014)

i predict hinata will surpass tsunade in the bust area

and sasuke will look more feminine

maybe we will get more sketches tomorrow with the new chapter. maybe a grown up konohamaru and crew as well eventually


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 26, 2014)

The day we get adult Konohamaru is the day Kishi remembers that Hanabi is still alive and not just in Hinata's head


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> The day we get adult Konohamaru is the day Kishi remembers that Hanabi is still alive and not just in Hinata's head



lol,  forgot konohameru even existed lol


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol addy


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 27, 2014)

Gabe said:


> i predict hinata will surpass tsunade in the bust area



It has already been foreshadowed.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

waiting for Inos design too!!!


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2014)

seems chapter will  release on Friday which means scans as well  


time to sacrifice someone


----------



## Deynard (Aug 27, 2014)

Addy said:


> seems chapter will  release on Friday which means scans as well
> 
> 
> time to sacrifice someone




Why chapter on friday o_____o


----------



## Escargon (Aug 27, 2014)

How many 100-pages spam threads will there be before we finally get sketches of the characters


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Why chapter on friday o_____o



from what i get,  chapters are legally released in japan  on friday. the dudes who provide the chapters early, leak them somehow but now,  thwy can't. idk why


----------



## Escargon (Aug 27, 2014)

Sasuke as a bald muscular man


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2014)

now,  that would be awesome


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 27, 2014)

Back to spamming


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol I woke up and my laptop wouldn't boot, then I used the iPad and see no chapter today meaning no sketches


----------



## Rai (Aug 27, 2014)

Addy said:


> from what i get, * chapters are legally released in japan  on friday*. the dudes who provide the chapters early, leak them somehow but now,  thwy can't. idk why



Monday.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 27, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Monday.



And sometimes on Saturdays then we get scans on tuesday instead of wednesday. But this time Jump will be on monday.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm sure we'll get the chapter before Monday


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 27, 2014)

The website would release the sketches eventually anyway.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 27, 2014)

This was basically fated to happen.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> This was basically fated to happen.



the problem is that hype is building up for me


----------



## Escargon (Aug 27, 2014)

People say they would release sketches this Monday, still nothing. I bet they are holding it back because of how they ruined RTN so hard after all the hype. I mean the sketches themselves were better than the fucking movie itself, 10 seconds of Sasuke screentime, you know they could have made him one of the main characters, but no, its Japan and most of we see from there is such a big fucking disappointment.

I have seen rumours of Super Smash Bros, man what the fuck is up with the roster? Wheres Waluigi? Again Lucario over Mewtwo? Half of the roster being swordusers?

But i do hope we get one single sketch of Sasuke. Then im going to abandon this movie because i know it will suck.

Just, ONE sketch of Sasuke please. PLEASE!


----------



## Hollow (Aug 27, 2014)

Escargon said:


> People say they would release sketches this Monday, still nothing. I bet they are holding it back because of how they ruined RTN so hard after all the hype. I mean the sketches themselves were better than the fucking movie itself, 10 seconds of Sasuke screentime, you know they could have made him one of the main characters, but no, its Japan and most of we see from there is such a big fucking disappointment.
> 
> I have seen rumours of Super Smash Bros, man what the fuck is up with the roster? Wheres Waluigi? Again Lucario over Mewtwo? Half of the roster being swordusers?
> 
> ...



That was rather negative. Japan has graced us with an incredible amount of successful projects. Don't judge a thousand brilliant ideas because of a crappy one. 

The idea of getting sketches last monday was our assumption, not their mistake. It's also our assumption that anything else might be released soon. As far as I've heard, nobody in the movie's production has said something in the lines of "we promise all our fans, new content will be released ever x day of the week".

Building any or no expectations apart, if you get into something with the mindset that it'll fail then let me tell you: it will fail. Why? Because you'll be directly looking for every single detail to have it fail. 

Also, sorry to say, but we probably won't have access to Sasuke's sketches before the end of the manga. Showing Sasuke right now would mean spoiling a huge part of the series ending. At least, that's how I see it. 

Think positive.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 27, 2014)

Escargon said:


> *People say they would release sketches this Monday*, still nothing.


The bolded was bullshit to begin with  Don't just trust whatever people say in this thread


----------



## Escargon (Aug 27, 2014)

They are usually right 

Btw no offense Japan. You are awesome but i dont like to depend on luck to see Japanese titles getting released nowadays.

And unfinished games with joke excuzes. Should Nintendo be worse than EA?! Atleast EA release dlc. 

And hyped movies sucking more than Dragonball Evolution. Sasuke perfume does not deserve 30 seconds Sasuke screentime. Did people pay for that movie? 

Time to tumblr some Sasuke. Fangirls are better fanservice than these companies.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 27, 2014)

Escargon said:


> People say they would release sketches this Monday, still nothing.!



They mean next Monday


----------



## Escargon (Aug 27, 2014)

Next Monday as in next week forever?

Its not like i have lost faith. I still hope this movie will be better than Dragonball Evolution. Hopefully naked Sasuke is official.

I heard a story about a dude wasting tons of money just to see Sasuke in RTN. If you pity the japaneses paying for this movie this dude wasted a fortune i think. Ouch.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Next Monday as in next week forever?
> 
> Its not like i have lost faith. I still hope this movie will be better than Dragonball Evolution. Hopefully naked Sasuke is official.
> 
> I heard a story about a dude wasting tons of money just to see Sasuke in RTN. If you pity the japaneses paying for this movie this dude wasted a fortune i think. Ouch.



the sad part is all of sasuke's scenes where in the trailers if i recall right 

but dont underestimate the buying power of uchiha. as i said before, i bought the new naruto game because it has apron itachi


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 27, 2014)

Addy said:


> the sad part is all of sasuke's scenes where in the trailers if i recall right



The same thing is going to happen in this movie


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 27, 2014)

>People acting like Sasuke will be relevant in the film
>


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 27, 2014)

you mean those scenes from the rtn trailers had all of sasuke's appearance in it already?  no fucking ratings at all


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> >People acting like Sasuke will be relevant in the film
> >



It's even more ridiculous to think that Sasuke won't be relevant if this is indeed the last Naruto movie. 

If Sasuke is a minor character here, then we're obviously getting more movies eventually. They wouldn't wrap the movie franchise up without capitalizing on one of the biggest, if not the biggest, cash cows the series has.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> >People acting like Sasuke will be relevant in the film
> >



you speak as if fans give a shit 

it's like the one who are asking for hinata's sketch knowing she is very irrelevant but they dont care


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 28, 2014)

Hinata did more against Pain than Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Hinata did more against Pain than Sasuke



sasuke was never even in the same panel as pain so i am not sure what you are comparing exactly? 

if i want to follow your logic, sasuke did more against orochimaru, itachi, diedara, bee, and kabuto than hinata ever did.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 28, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Hinata did more against Pain than Sasuke



Sasuke's touched Naruto more than Hinata ever has and ever will.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke was never even in the same panel as pain so i am not sure what you are comparing exactly?
> 
> if i want to follow your logic, sasuke did more against orochimaru, itachi, diedara, bee, and kabuto than hinata ever did.



Exactly


----------



## Deynard (Aug 28, 2014)

New Hinata scans




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just joking, it's old shippuuden style scans


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

Very funny  lol @ Kishi thinking what her hair should be like.

I'll be expecting some REAL sketches today/tomorrow, it's coming


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 28, 2014)

Deynard said:


> New Hinata scans
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Somebody ban this man.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's even more ridiculous to think that Sasuke won't be relevant if this is indeed the last Naruto movie.
> 
> If Sasuke is a minor character here, then we're obviously getting more movies eventually. *They wouldn't wrap the movie franchise up without capitalizing on one of the biggest, if not the biggest, cash cows the series has*.



RTN movie has the highest gross among all NARUTO movies because of Naruto/Sakura


----------



## Hollow (Aug 28, 2014)

Deynard said:


> New Hinata scans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this point, my thirst for something is so big I'll actually even take this kind of joking. 

I wonder if Hinata will keep her long hair and conservative clothes.
Would be interesting to see her wearing something flashier when the people from the other sketches are all covered up.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 28, 2014)

Stupid shit


----------



## Hollow (Aug 28, 2014)

I apologize.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 28, 2014)

^I certainly wasn't talking about what you said. I was talking about that joke.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 28, 2014)

Deynard said:


> New Hinata scans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someones gon miss being able to sit


----------



## Mione (Aug 28, 2014)

So there were not any sketches in the upcoming jump issue or are we still waiting on scans? If we don't get any this week then I guess we have to wait until after the mecha-naruto special airs.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

wow some interesting designs.
Naruto's design looks good from that statue.
gaara looks different
The statue also manages to portray Naruto's age correctly as him being 20 +years old.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 28, 2014)

I just turned my phone on and thank you, Rai 

Tenten  I'm in love  Temari looks beautiful too.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

temari and Ten ten look great. It seems that Kishi has had a great success with the women.
Imagine Hinata going by this.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 28, 2014)

Hm, odd choices, but still, nice

So, we now have

Naruto
Sakura 
Sai
Shikamaru
Chouji
Lee
Tenten
Gaara
Temari

Out of the younger generation, we still need:

Kankuro
Ino
Hinata
Kiba
Shino
Sasuke


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

Naruto's bandaged hand will need a convincing explanation though, without giving anything from the manga of course.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 28, 2014)

YYYYAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!

Finally!  Thank you, ℜai! 

Tenten and Temari look so good. You too, Gaara.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh man, Temari is AMAZING.  I practically can't stand it.

And TenTen too!

My two favorite girls.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

it seems we are going to get the best for last , mainly Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaara's hair reminds me of that Konoha Gakuen OVA.

By Lee's new look, it seems that is Konoha new jounin vest, without the Uzumaki symbol


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 28, 2014)

Also, it would seem that Konoha really does nix the whirlpool from their flaks, because Lee's is the same as Shikamaru's.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

Temari has a great new design. Seems naruto is the only one with the whirlpool symbol now. So they removed it from the jackets. Since its narutos clan it fit better that he is the only one with it. Next week will probably be ino since is the last one from her group, as well as team 8 most likely


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 28, 2014)

There is a thing about a "Shinobi Relations Special". I wonder if it is related to that Naruto doll and/or some manga/anime special (like Road to Sakura episode and the BathHouse chapter). 

I can't wait to see Hinata and Ino


----------



## sasuke sakura (Aug 28, 2014)

so neji is really dead


----------



## Gortef (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaara and Temari look wild, TenTen is cute.... ... and does Choji have a small beard?
Lee looks pretty much the same, as is propably appropriate.




vered said:


> temari and Ten ten look great. It seems that Kishi has had a great success with the women.
> Imagine Hinata going by this.



Oh boy.


----------



## Mione (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow we got a lot of them this time.

Everyone looks good. I like Chouji's haircut it suits him. I wonder why the Uzumaki symbol is gone?

If Hinata isn't in the next group then she'll probably be with Sasuke's as the last sketches shown. Unless they plan on showing Iruka and team konohamaru etc as well.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaara's mini-gourd is cool.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaara ............. 
He's more evil now


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 28, 2014)

unf. Dat Temari.

Gaara looks like a douche. Little fanny pack gourd is shit.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 28, 2014)

Tenten & Temari look good.


----------



## Esket (Aug 28, 2014)

Temari looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaara's hair and outfit is horrible, and his gourd is..laughable. 

Damn.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 28, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Gaara looks like a douche. Little fanny pack gourd is shit.



He's more sexy now 


Choji look .... 
But still fat


----------



## XxTricixX (Aug 28, 2014)

Tenten and Temari look beautiful. I love Tenten's clothes 
Seems like Kishi became really good at designing pretty women, I can definitely see a decided improvement here! And apparently he likes side-bangs...
Chouji's design looks quite interesting. I don't like Gaara's one that much and concerning Lee almost nothing has changed, just like Shikamaru (but as expected).
Now I really want to see Ino - I thought she would be part of this week's sketches since Shikamaru had already been released and I expected to get Ino and Chouji as well.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

gaara uses a lot of hair gel.

that goaty for chouji is godly 

temari and tenten look sexy 

and lee..... lee 

cant wait for hinata and sasuke. man, they must be saving the best for last


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

i do have one complaint;........... why every girl has one sided bangs?


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 28, 2014)

They released Ten Ten before Sasuke


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 28, 2014)

Kishi going all out on sideswept bangs, Sakura, Tenten, Temari and Gaara(He looks like an IT nerd).


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

so tenten chan wears no pants when not on missions?


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> They released Ten Ten before Sasuke



kakashi, hinata and sasuke have to wait..... seriously building anticipation


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> kakashi, hinata and sasuke have to wait..... seriously building anticipation


Maybe they're all dead


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 28, 2014)

Saving the best for last.

And by best I mean Shino.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Maybe they're all dead



cutting out hinata, kakashi, and sasuke from this movie would discourage their big fandoms from watching it :ignoramus


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> cutting out hinata, kakashi, and sasuke from this movie would discourage their big fandoms from watching it :ignoramus


You're right
Only Sasuke will die


----------



## Deynard (Aug 28, 2014)

They're giving us shit not Sasuke, Hinata, Kakashi, Teuchi, etc because to build tension.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> You're right
> Only Sasuke will die



and thus kishi kills most of the sales in his manga........... as planned


----------



## Amanda (Aug 28, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> You're right
> Only Sasuke will die





Such hopes and dreams. Only to be crushed. Life is cruel.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

anyone hopes to see team taka?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn, Tenten and Temari are adorable


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> so tenten chan wears no pants when not on missions?



I'm sure Hinata has two outfit versions (one naked and another with cloths) 



ItNeverRains said:


> Saving the best for last.
> 
> And by best I mean Shino.



The last will be Ino , Tsunade and Shizune 



Addy said:


> and thus kishi kills most of the sales in his manga........... as planned



RTN movie without Sasuke and Hinata got highest gross 



Addy said:


> anyone hopes to see team taka?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 28, 2014)

Chouji lookin' like a real stud


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> and thus kishi kills most of the sales in his manga........... as planned


Why you think he's allowed for Sasuke to have a spin off series


Amanda said:


> Such hopes and dreams. Only to be crushed. Life is cruel.


Is it hopes and dreams if it's a joke?


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Why you think he's allowed for Sasuke to have a spin off series
> 
> Is it hopes and dreams if it's a joke?



allowed? 

as if kishi has any control over his manga adaptations


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> allowed?
> 
> as if kishi has any control over his manga adaptations


You don't think the person who is doing the series would have asked Kishimoto first


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> You don't think the person who is doing the series would have asked Kishimoto first



nope. 

i think kishi's story is the property of the manga company. he is just an employee there.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

that goatie is so manly


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 28, 2014)

Temari and Tenten look so pretty.



Addy said:


> kakashi, hinata and sasuke have to wait..... seriously building anticipation



Kishi knows that most people can't wait to see them   saving best for last. What else?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 28, 2014)

They're intentionally saving hinata for last.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 28, 2014)

So the next batch will probably consist of Kankuro, Ino and maybe Kiba and Shino.


----------



## lacey (Aug 28, 2014)

Was secretly hoping the Sand siblings would show up eventually, was pretty excited to find out my hope came true. I personally like the little gourd, it's cute. Gaara looks really good overall. <3

Temari and Tenten look absolutely gorgeous, I'm psyched to see the rest of the girls now. Not totally sure how I feel about Lee, but probably once we see him animated, I'll like him too.

Chouji's goatee, haha. Looking good though.


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 28, 2014)

Is it just me or did the usual Konoha flak jacket suffered some changes?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 28, 2014)

The expectations for Hinata are through the roof. 



bluemiracle said:


> Is it just me or did the usual Konoha flak jacket suffered some changes?




It's been changed. Both Shikamaru and Lee wear this new flak jacket. The Uzumaki spiral seems to be gone too.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> nope.
> 
> i think kishi's story is the property of the manga company. he is just an employee there.


Are you sure, cause I'm pretty sure he gets to approve stuff


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 28, 2014)

Temari's changed her fan.  It narrows towards the joint, rather than being completely rectangular like it was before.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 28, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Temari's changed her fan.  It narrows towards the joint, rather than being completely rectangular like it was before.




She has likely grown taller and stronger herself, it's logical enough she has a new weapon.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Aug 28, 2014)

So chance that this is Hinata is getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Mione (Aug 28, 2014)

^

That's what I'm thinking. Unless that turns out to be the token movie girl Naruto saves/changes.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ino's going to look amazing huh


----------



## Kusa (Aug 28, 2014)

Ten ten and Temari look so good.Never expected that 

Gaaras hairstyle looks pretty cool.I like it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaara looks like he's trying to style his hair like Goku


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 28, 2014)

Tenten and temari looks great, lee looks the same,  lol choji on that goatie life gaara......................


TheMagicConch said:


> Are you sure, cause I'm pretty sure he gets to approve stuff


Lol ignore addy, he doesn't know shit. Most things regarding an authors manga has to go through them, if he doesn't want a spin-off it simple won't happen, that's that. Some kindly advise if you're looking for facts about manga go ask someone who is actually informed or look it up yourself, don't ask addy of all people


----------



## RBL (Aug 28, 2014)

oh god gaara has one of my favorite designs and they are gonna make him have a swagger haircut, that sucks, i liked his goth version better.

TenTen and Lee are looking youthful as expected 

i want to see neji's design already


----------



## santanico (Aug 28, 2014)

we're missing Ino, Hinata, Kiba, Shino and Sasuke


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

Naruto was first sasuke will probably be last with his team,  next week maybe ino and gaaras brother to complete their repeating teams. And maybe hinata and her team.


----------



## RBL (Aug 28, 2014)

starr said:


> we're missing Ino, Hinata, Kiba, Shino, Sasuke and Neji



Fixed...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

The girls look pretty but the same hair style at the front...

Chouji looks fiiiine. Lee looks the same. Gaara is...i have no idea wat to say.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol some posters still think Neji/sasuke will be in this oh well just setting themselves up to be trolled


----------



## RBL (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaara looks like a pop star idk, i hate his new design, and gaara is one of my fav characters.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol older naruto already has a figurine? Trailer hasn't even come out yet. What was that shit about sasuke being a cash cow? Lol naruto's merchandise is already being advertised while we haven't even heard a whiff of sasuke. What a cash cow he is


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Lol older naruto already has a figurine? Trailer hasn't even come out yet. What was that shit about sasuke being a cash cow? Lol naruto's merchandise is already being advertised while we haven't even heard a whiff of sasuke. What a cash cow he is



Boy, you've got some kind of small dick complex. Chill out son.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 28, 2014)

Some kind of small dick complex............... Seriously? Wtf does that even mean ignoring the troll my point still stands,sasuke is  cash cow my ass


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 28, 2014)

Never underestimate the power of the fangirl and her money, amigo.  Never.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll just say it:

The new Naruto looks like a total faget.


----------



## .access timeco. (Aug 28, 2014)

Chouji? You mean Chubby Asuma


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't know any japanese but 色気=iroke=sexiness appears in Temari's description I think. 

And if it's sayin' she's got it, then it is correct.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not really a big shipper , but if that sketch with the bump really turns out to be preggo Hinata I might even lose my shit.


Kishi's really been killing the female designs so far. 

That goatee on Choji is legendary. 

Lee and Gaara look average imo.

From the front , I'm getting strong Bruce Lee vibes from Naruto's outfit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Lol older naruto already has a figurine? Trailer hasn't even come out yet. What was that shit about sasuke being a cash cow? Lol naruto's merchandise is already being advertised while we haven't even heard a whiff of sasuke. What a cash cow he is



Cause Naruto's the main character....? Naruto's merchandise is everywhere I don't see how this is something to take note of. Sasuke's perfume though, is something that makes little sense but yet they sell it. 

The later the character is revealed, the more it keeps fans anticipating, as you can see Hinata and Sasuke ain't out yet. Idk why are you so against Sasuke being a cash cow, but whatever man, if it makes you feel better, sure. 



Rindaman said:


> I'm not really a big shipper , but if that sketch with the bump really turns out to be preggo Hinata I might even lose my shit.



It is confirmed that whoever that is she isn't pregnant


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> It is confirmed that whoever that is she isn't pregnant



Oh,  did not know that, who confirmed it?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2014)

No one confirmed it actually, the sketch had a slightly higher resolution and it shows that it is far from a pregnant woman.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 29, 2014)

Just realized that Chouji is going for the Asuma look.


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Are you sure, cause I'm pretty sure he gets to approve stuff





Narutossss said:


> Tenten and temari looks great, lee looks the same,  lol choji on that goatie life gaara......................
> 
> Lol ignore addy, he doesn't know shit. Most things regarding an authors manga has to go through them, if he doesn't want a spin-off it simple won't happen, that's that. Some kindly advise if you're looking for facts about manga go ask someone who is actually informed or look it up yourself, don't ask addy of all people



last time i checked, DBE was still made and all toryama could do was give hints............ which hollywood ignored. does that sound like they have the right for ownership? ck

and if i am not mistaken, he said that after the movie was released or at least when it had negative feedback from fans.

a year back, there was a manga shounen contest where you can submit your own manga. a guy complained on DA that one of the terms meant "shounen jump will have the right to your manga whether you win or lose" or something along those lines.

they SELL the rights of their stories to a publisher.

if those examples are dead wrong, i am sorry but i doubt it :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> nope.
> 
> i think kishi's story is the property of the manga company. he is just an employee there.



i don't know, Naruto licensed media have kishimoto name in the copyright,i don't think jump work like DC and Marvel.


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i don't know, Naruto licensed media have kishimoto name in the copyright,i don't think jump work like DC and Marvel.



if it is true, then i admit i am wrong but they dont seem to have as much control over it as they would want to. at least, from the examples i shown. 

the idea that toryama was ignored flat with any of his suggestions by hollywood, should show how something.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 29, 2014)

never thought that this day would come

but future gaara is into bdsm






is it just me cuz why do all the nardo girls now have side bangs


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2014)

It's not just you, maybe Kishi is into that kind of girl lately


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 29, 2014)

it's only temari's and tenten's bangs that go to the left 


so what is this "Start of a New Era Project" anyway?

is it gonna be a trilogy?


or will part 3 come out?


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

odango said:


> never thought that this day would come
> 
> but future gaara is into bdsm
> 
> ...



yeah, i am starting to think kishi thinks that is the only good hair style for a girl 

which means hinata will also have it. and here i thought, she would have an original design


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 29, 2014)

wow the girls looks cute I like it  
next one will be the other teams (team 8 , ino , maybe konohamaru and his team).
and the teachers (iruka and others),kakashi. 

the last one will be sasuke and his team .


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> the last one will be sasuke and his team .



sasuke has a team?


----------



## RBL (Aug 29, 2014)

Rock Lee should have the kimono Naruto is wearing :/, but in green.

naruto having a bruce lee-alike-outfit instead of rock lee doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 29, 2014)

aaaaand noone that I wanted to see (Ino, Kiba, Hinata) made it into this round. The changes are a bit bigger here so I dont know what to expect from those 3.

I wander if Kishi gives Naruto the lamest designs on purpose. I really dont like asymmetrical sleeves. his look would be decent if he kept both up.

TenTen looks....different. I like the new scroll belt but the cuff scrolls just look strange. So does the ponytail. I like the outfit though. the boots are great and having the flame design on her gear makes her unique at least

Gaara looks more military. Gonna miss that goth matrix look. I dont like the new cut though. To pop star-ish. the new gourd also isnt that great.

Rock Lee....
pretty sure Kishi put no thought into his look at all. He's a Guy clone.

Choji looks like a fodder Akimichi. His part 2 outfit was perfect so if it didnt stay the same he was bound to look worse. I dont like the hair or the beard and he looks like a giant baby Hiruzen in the face. 

Temari looks like a certain villain. I like that she's got the vest back though.


bluemiracle said:


> Is it just me or did the usual Konoha flak jacket suffered some changes?


looks like they also updated the headbands. they no longer tie on, they just wrap around.
the boots are also higher and dont stop at the ankle. the back of the boots are now covered. Choji, Naruto, Sai and Shika all wear the same style.


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> Rock Lee should have the kimono Naruto is wearing :/, but in green.
> 
> naruto having a bruce lee-alike-outfit instead of rock lee doesn't make a lot of sense.



to think i would be disappointed by lee  

at least, give him the suit bruce lee wore.... the yellow one


----------



## Deynard (Aug 29, 2014)

Future Gaara looks like k-pop star.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

they could have saved the rock lee scetch and add someone interesting, like kiba,shino kakakshi or someone else!
really, lee looks the same since he is a genin! retarded


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 29, 2014)

Naiad said:


> they could have saved the rock lee scetch and add someone interesting, like kiba,shino kakakshi or someone else!
> really, lee looks the same since he is a genin! retarded




that's the joke kishi's been playing since rtn 


/


fuk u kish


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Future Gaara looks like k-pop star.


now that you mention it 

yeah, i agree


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm really pleased with Tenten's design. That's all I even care about.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke has a team?



Ops!! you right it is karin and her team (sasuke and other).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2014)

Putting up the character sketches that are yet to be revealed:


> Shino
> Kiba
> Hinata
> Ino
> ...





Assuming Kishi give a shit on these characters:


> Konohamaru
> Karin
> Suigetsu
> Juugo



Not sure if he's going to release sketches of the adults though.

Assuming they reveal 3-4 characters per release, this would take minimum 3 weeks.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, maybe we even dont get Hinata and Sasuke's sketches, cauze they... will die in manga or smthing.


----------



## Jad (Aug 29, 2014)

Rock Lee is the man. Anybody know what the text next to each character says?


----------



## Selva (Aug 29, 2014)

Gaara looks all grown up and fierce. I like it.
Temari looks stunning and Tenten looks adorable 
A bit disappointed with Lee's design if we can even call it that. Nothing new about it.
Chouji looks good.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 29, 2014)

I hate Gaara's new looks 


it is reamed me of this


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2014)

Jad said:


> Rock Lee is the man. Anybody know what the text next to each character says?


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I hate Gaara's new looks
> 
> 
> it is reamed me of this



gaara looks like he is a hair stylist or something. in his alone time, he most likely uses the hair in his gourd on his hair and tells people "time to be a hairkage!"  right after he spanks his male assistant on his butt. poor gaara is in loke 100 different law suites


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 29, 2014)

Ino and Hinata will be released in last maybe because of pairing, hahaha jk!
I think they will have 2 versions of outfits, 

I think I like Temari's and Tenten's, MAAAN!


----------



## Escargon (Aug 29, 2014)

The only real man out of these is Chouji. I mean come on Kishi, use better imagination, they are adults not emo teenagers.

Hopefully fucking Sasuke is a body builder. I cant stand these emo guys.

TenTen reminds me of TyLee


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 29, 2014)

why I have feeling kishi doesn't make the girls sketches  it is so pretty to be his ,maybe his Assistant who made them.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2014)

^ Kishi's actually capable of drawing pretty girls, the Mario manga is an example.

Aside from that K pop look, Gaara's outfit is just so lame. I mean wtf, he used to have the BEST outfits, especially part 1.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Aside from that K pop look, Gaara's outfit is just so lame. I mean wtf, he used to have the BEST outfits, especially part 1.



+1 I agree


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Ino and Hinata will be released in last maybe because of pairing, hahaha jk!



So they finally went lesbian. 


Tenten looks hot.


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 29, 2014)

odango said:


> is it just me cuz why do all the nardo girls now have side bangs



Yeah but they look so cute though! Maybe Hinata and Ino will be different



(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> the last one will be sasuke and his team .



Naruto and Sakura were already revealed  only Kakashi missing.

But most sketches aren't being released with the complete team members anyway


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> ^ Kishi's actually capable of drawing pretty girls, the Mario manga is an example.
> 
> Aside from that K pop look, Gaara's outfit is just so lame. I mean wtf, he used to have the BEST outfits, especially part 1.


idk man.  the side bangs seem to be the only  way for kishi to make a girl look pretty.


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

am i the only one who thinks that gaara and narutos outfit are too similar?


----------



## Deynard (Aug 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> am i the only one who thinks that gaara and narutos outfit are too similar?



Naruto in future will leave Konoha to drink sake with Gaara in Suna.


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Naruto in future will leave Konoha to drink sake with Gaara in Suna.



um.... sure, why not


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 29, 2014)

So I heard it was confirmed that Naruto would end before the movie came out. Is that true?


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

Jet Pistol said:


> So I heard it was confirmed that Naruto would end before the movie came out. Is that true?



not true at all.

that is only but speculations based on the latest event within the manga.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 29, 2014)

Choji looks like some gross mix between himself, jirobo and asuma that's not a good look.

Gaara looks a mess from his hair all the way down to those sandals 

Everything about tenten looks good.

Temari looks like kaguya in the face i'm not really loving or displeased with her costume.

Lee is pretty meh he always wear the same thing .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 29, 2014)

You're here way too often Addy, go play outside  Ino better be wearing something revealing when her sketch shows up. Same with Hinata


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> idk man.  the side bangs seem to be the only  way for kishi to make a girl look pretty.



Lol I don't think so, Kishi should stahp with the side bangs


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 29, 2014)

tenten stole sakura's fuck me boots


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, maybe we even dont get Hinata and Sasuke's sketches, cauze they... will die in manga or smthing.



stahp                                 .


----------



## Jad (Aug 29, 2014)

Brandon Lee is so right. Since Lee is not wearing the same flat jacket as Gai. He might as well get the Bruce Lee martial arts uniform that seemingly Naruto and even Gaara are wearing. Would be a new fresh look, and suit him much, much more. Not going to lie, I didn't have anything against Lee's clothing of choice until Brandon brought it up, and now it makes sense.

Imagine:


----------



## Gabe (Aug 29, 2014)

I like narutos design the statue looks better then the drawings. I have nothing against short hair since I have short hear. Glad kishi did not just make him a minato clone. Like lee seems to be just a gai clone. Should have give him his own design. Kishi seems to have given naruto a Bruce lee style shirt. The pants should also be black but the orange is never going away.


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 30, 2014)

Gaara looks weird. The pose is like one of those magazines, IDK.

The girls look pretty. The girl from the poster then is either:

- Hinata
- Ino
- New Princess
- Karin (???)


----------



## Trojan (Aug 30, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I like narutos design the statue looks better then the drawings. I have nothing against short hair since I have short hear. Glad kishi did not just make him a minato clone. *Like lee seems to be just a lee clone*. Should have give him his own design. Kishi seems to have given naruto a Bruce lee style shirt. The pants should also be black but the orange is never going away.



How does that make any sense?


----------



## RBL (Aug 30, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How does that make any sense?



lee is that cool that he can only be a clone of himself. 

@Jad: i know, rock lee deserves the bruce lee kimono, Black and Green, that'd be cool.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 30, 2014)

Holy shit. Is Choji Asuma's long lost bastard or something? Was Mrs. Akimichi getting some strange on the side?


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> You're here way too often Addy, go play outside  Ino better be wearing something revealing when her sketch shows up. Same with Hinata



fuck that. waiting for sketches of a movie i will probably be disappointed by, is way more productive


----------



## Hollow (Aug 30, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Lol I don't think so, Kishi should stahp with the side bangs



Now that I look back at all the girl's sketches...why are they all getting side bangs? 
It's a bit too much.
At least we can be sure that Hinata won't have them. She'll forever be showing that beautiful princess hairstyle


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> Now that I look back at all the girl's sketches...why are they all getting side bangs?
> It's a bit too much.
> *At least we can be sure that Hinata won't have them. She'll forever be showing that beautiful princess hairstyle *



he will just give her bigger tits


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Actually, Lee's outfit makes sense.

Gai has his green jumpsuit, but he still wears his flak jacket. That's all Lee is doing. He has his jumpsuit, he's just wearing the new body armor over top. It's basically the same idea. 

It'd be stupider and out of character for him not to be wearing it, regardless of what looks "cooler." That's never been the point with Lee and defies his personality. It's better this way. There are a thousand ways to make Lee look more like a badass martial artist, but then he wouldn't be Lee anymore.


----------



## RBL (Aug 30, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Actually, Lee's outfit makes sense.
> 
> Gai has his green jumpsuit, but he still wears his flak jacket. That's all Lee is doing. He has his jumpsuit, he's just wearing the new body armor over top. It's basically the same idea.
> 
> It'd be stupider and out of character for him not to be wearing it, regardless of what looks "cooler." That's never been the point with Lee and defies his personality. It's better this way. There are a thousand ways to make Lee look more like a badass martial artist, but then he wouldn't be Lee anymore.



Lee before meeting gai, used to wear a martial art outfit, he even had longer hair, he having a kimono again, would definetely make sense...


----------



## Epyon (Aug 30, 2014)

Amanda said:


> She has likely grown taller and stronger herself, it's logical enough she has a new weapon.



She's already in her twenties, I don't she'd get much taller. Tho given how much her face changed here maybe Kishimoto retconned what her age in the present is just like with all the adults.


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Actually, Lee's outfit makes sense.
> 
> Gai has his green jumpsuit, but he still wears his flak jacket. That's all Lee is doing. He has his jumpsuit, he's just wearing the new body armor over top. It's basically the same idea.
> 
> It'd be stupider and out of character for him not to be wearing it, regardless of what looks "cooler." That's never been the point with Lee and defies his personality. It's better this way. *There are a thousand ways to make Lee look more like a badass martial artist, but then he wouldn't be Lee anymore.*



a yellow jumpsuit like bruce lee did, would do that


----------



## Epyon (Aug 30, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Actually, Lee's outfit makes sense.
> 
> Gai has his green jumpsuit, but he still wears his flak jacket. That's all Lee is doing. He has his jumpsuit, he's just wearing the new body armor over top. It's basically the same idea.
> 
> It'd be stupider and out of character for him not to be wearing it, regardless of what looks "cooler." That's never been the point with Lee and defies his personality. It's better this way. There are a thousand ways to make Lee look more like a badass martial artist, but then he wouldn't be Lee anymore.



I dunno if it's stupider for Lee to try to not emulate Gai down to have much product is in his hair once in a while.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 30, 2014)

What do you think about this scan, there isn't bigger version.



Fake and gay?


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What do you think about this scan, there isn't bigger version.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake and gay?



fake, indeed.

but not gay 

i would like some kind of a twist to the ending of naruto. granted, sasuke being hokage is effing retarded to be honest, but a twist on that level like sakura being hokage before naruto, would be 1000 times more awesome and a good "sorry for laughing when asked if sakura could be hokage" from kishi 

(yes, he laughed when asked that question  )


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> Lee before meeting gai, used to wear a martial art outfit, he even had longer hair, he having a kimono again, would definetely make sense...



You mean when he was getting tired of being stomped by Neji and starting to lose faith that his work was starting to amount to anything? The Lee that was considering giving up? That Lee?

I don't think that's who Lee is anymore, do you? Gai inspired him, like his father before him. The jumpsuit has nothing to do with fashion, and everything to do with who they are as characters. 

Besides, Gai is much closer character-wise to Bruce Lee. If anyone should be dressing like him, it's Gai, not Lee. 

Gaara's look is the only one that's really disappointing. Doesn't really fit him.


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What do you think about this scan, there isn't bigger version.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake and gay?



Fake, all the text is in Chinese, not to mention all the obviously fake manga panels


----------



## RBL (Aug 30, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> You mean when he was getting tired of being stomped by Neji and starting to lose faith that his work was starting to amount to anything? The Lee that was considering giving up? That Lee?
> 
> I don't think that's who Lee is anymore, do you? Gai inspired him, like his father before him. The jumpsuit has nothing to do with fashion, and everything to do with who they are as characters.
> 
> ...



wrong again, lee and gai are both based in bruce lee, even Lee had an injury, when he fought gaara that could have ended with his passion/career of being an explendid ninja, Bruce Lee had that as well, and that was the period in which Bruce Lee became a philosopher, it's only that Lee was way more important in part 1, and kishi just decided to change the roles in part 2.

even the green jumpsuit is based in the yellow's bruce lee outfit.

so, Lee having his green Costume would make sense as much as having the other bruce lee kimono, i just don't like the jacket.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 30, 2014)

Addy said:


> fake, indeed.
> 
> but not gay
> 
> ...



Explain how Sakura being Hokage is 1000 times more awesome when she never expressed any interest to begin with.

A twist on that level.  A copy of Tsunade and a copy of Minato.


----------



## Njaa (Aug 30, 2014)

They all look pretty damn good. Except for Gaara's, he looks so plain compared to his current look.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm hoping that, being sketches, they will be perfected when seriously animated.


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Explain how Sakura being Hokage is 1000 times more awesome when she never expressed any interest to begin with.
> 
> A twist on that level.  A copy of Tsunade and a copy of Minato.



minato wanted to be hokage as  a kid lol. 

yes, it wont make sense for sakura. however, it would at least make up for the crappy way kishi treated her


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow Sakura hokage? Wow that's a bit much even for you addy. Man lately I've seen a lot of these next hokage theories people setting themselves up for major disappointment even though they know naruto will be the sixth I don't get it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Wow Sakura hokage? Wow that's a bit much even for you addy. Man lately I've seen a lot of these next hokage theories people setting themselves up for major disappointment even though they know naruto will be the sixth I don't get it.



who said i think  it will happen?   

all i said was that it would be awesome it does happen. idk why you think people saying this, think it will happen 

you don't  tell me you dont wish for something to happen even if it  wont happen at all


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 31, 2014)

IMO the hokage position looks like shit idk why people want it


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> IMO the hokage position looks like shit idk why people want it : ichigo



cuz of the dosh, reps, and baes


----------



## Deynard (Aug 31, 2014)

I assume that naruto-movie.com will be updated tomorrow with better quality of this scan which we've got few days ago.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2014)

Okay

I cave in.

I MISS NARUTO'S CUTE SPIKEY LONG HAIR!


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Okay
> 
> I cave in.
> 
> I MISS NARUTO'S CUTE SPIKEY LONG HAIR!



that short hair makes him look like a douche bag 

wonder how they kishi will fuck up sasuke's hair


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> fake, indeed.
> 
> but not gay
> 
> ...




Sakura would be a great Hokage because she's not dumb and academically weak like Naruto or damaged like Sasuke, but Sasuke as Hokage is not retarded because he needs something of that magnitude to ensure his own future and to make sure what happened to the Uchiha never happens to anyone again.  There is no other reason for him to return to Konoha and support the institution that destroyed his family.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> that short hair makes him look like a douche bag
> 
> wonder how they kishi will fuck up sasuke's hair



Lol, your right! . That's exactly what he looks like - an asshole 

But we know he is NOT an asshole.  Nor will he ever become one. . . Watch Kishi turn him into an arrogant asshole just like Itachi predicted. . . Then watch Sasuke save everyone from him . . . Fitting for the cycle and the ending?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 31, 2014)

Still waiting for Naruko "The Last" fanart...


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 31, 2014)

sakura for hokage tbh


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 31, 2014)

Gaara looks like he's wearing a skanky Janitor's outfit for Halloween.


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Lol, your right! . That's exactly what he looks like - an asshole
> 
> But we know he is NOT an asshole.  Nor will he ever become one. . . Watch Kishi turn him into an arrogant asshole just like Itachi predicted. . . Then watch Sasuke save everyone from him . . . Fitting for the cycle and the ending?



now, that would make for a plot twist if sasuke turns to be the hero 

however, all i want is a good design for adult naruto. short hair and that crappy black jacket makes him plane and generic.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 31, 2014)

From the official site:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Link removed


----------



## Harbour (Aug 31, 2014)

1010 is hawt.


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 31, 2014)

Tenten's hair style :33 love the details


----------



## Deynard (Aug 31, 2014)

It was obvious that they will upload this scans on official site on Monday (japanese time) ^^


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ew Gaara.

Yay Temari. Mmmm.


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm not buying Gaara's design at all. His clothes look like some kind of uniform, the Matrix version is better tbh.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 31, 2014)

Need my future kiba i expect something epic. Akamaru will have a bunch of scars and injuries and shaggy messed up fur to show he is a hard boiled veteran of battle. Kiba don't have to change much i guess maybe some longer hair and a coat with ornate markings yeah that'd be nice.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 31, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Need my future kiba i expect something epic. Akamaru will have a bunch of scars and injuries and shaggy messed up fur to show he is a hard boiled veteran of battle. Kiba don't have to change much i guess maybe some longer hair and a coat with ornate markings yeah that'd be nice.



That reminds me of this old fan comic I read once where Sasuke went crazy and declared war on Konoha and kidnapped Sakura and wandered creepily outside his cell as he muttered to himself and of course the reason I'm bringing this up, which is that he ripped out Kiba's eyes and made him blind. Always wondered why I couldn't find that again.

... Anyway. I wonder if Kankuro will be in this or if they'll gloss over him. They probably can't have everyone in this relatively short movie, and they'd probably forget him first.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 31, 2014)

Seriously wtf is with gaara only hope now is if his design translates well when animated. Some of you guys need to get over narutos buzz cut, what's done is done.  

So what do you guys think about new smilies from the last? If this is in fact some kind of part 3 continuation we should start adding new smilies, update skins and banners? 

Waiting for shino and Hinata the most now.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe that is just gaara's casual outfit around the village and he has a "battle outfit" because he would look comical fighting or doing a mission in that.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2014)

That's clearly his main outfit, and it's clearly cut from the same mold of Naruto's. 



If you dislike one you dislike both.


----------



## Norngpinky (Aug 31, 2014)

Tenten is looking so cute! 

Kishi's sketches for the girls are gorgeous!


But Rock Lee without his usually sunshine face??


Gaara's hair...looks like he's using a lot of gel LOL


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

Sutol said:


> That's clearly his main outfit, and it's clearly cut from the same mold of Naruto's.
> 
> 
> 
> If you dislike one you dislike both.



good, someone else noticed this similarity because i honestly dislike both of these designs. 

it is like change for the sake of change with these new designs. this is especially apperant with the side bangs on every female


----------



## Deynard (Sep 1, 2014)

We established earlier that Gaara now looks like k-pop star.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 1, 2014)

Kishi getting uncreative smh.

Except Tenten though, I like her outfit and her hair.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

Deynard said:


> We established earlier that Gaara now looks like k-pop star.



he has the hair of a kpop star. i dont have anything against that but on gaara, it just doesnt look right


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 1, 2014)

sakura and tenten are my Favorites waiting for ino


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

just imagine ino and hinata with a sidebang 

or even worse........ nothing new at all aside from clothing


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know anything about this movie. Could someone get me up to speed as to what its going to be about and when it will place relative to the anime? Please and thanks. Also, if you need to spoil something for me, I don't need to know. I watch the anime only


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> just imagine ino and hinata with a sidebang
> 
> or even worse........ nothing new at all aside from clothing



I think ino will be cute with sidebang  i'm not sure about hinata her bang is different , it will be really weird if you make sidebang with hinata bang .


she doesn't looks as good as other girls , anyway let's see how she will look.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 1, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> I don't know anything about this movie. Could someone get me up to speed as to what its going to be about and when it will place relative to the anime? Please and thanks. Also, if you need to spoil something for me, I don't need to know. I watch the anime only



We still don't know much about the movie. Only got a small preview and a couple of character designs. 
The movie will be set in the future, probably a couple of years after the war or something. (Not sure if we've got an exact number of years.)

Take two of these and call back in ten days <- That's the official site of the movie.

Have fun and welcome to the thread! :33

Edit: Oh, we now have the new sketches available on the site.
...And there goes the chance that Shikamaru is living in Suna with Temari...he's wearing the same vest as Lee.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I think ino will be cute with sidebang  i'm not sure about hinata her bang is different , it will be really weird if you make sidebang with hinata bang .
> 
> 
> she doesn't looks as good as other girls , anyway let's see how she will look.



it's not about looking good or not. it's about the unexpected but in a good way. for example, i liked the design of RTN sasuke and hinata. this time,  it seems kishi isn't trying and keeps on with repetitive stuff.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 1, 2014)

Girls have many different hairstyles, it's not hard to make a unique one. Come on, Kishi.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Girls have many different hairstyles, it's not hard to make a unique one. Come on, Kishi.



Give ma afro-Gai.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I think ino will be cute with sidebang  i'm not sure about hinata her bang is different , it will be really weird if you make sidebang with hinata bang .
> 
> 
> she doesn't looks as good as other girls , anyway let's see how she will look.



I just realized something.  RtN Sasuke's hair is straight on one side and SPIKEY on the other . . . Guess who also has that hair . . . [sp]  [/sp]


----------



## takL (Sep 1, 2014)

tenten's face and sakuras look dramatically different...is it because of makeup?


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

takL said:


> tenten's face and sakuras look dramatically different...is it because of makeup?



well, let's see 

this is an edit where i copied tenten's hair on sakura's "new" face.

here is sakura's new design unedited:


*Spoiler*: __ 









here is sakura's new design/face but with tenten's new hair compared with tenten's design right bellow it:


*Spoiler*: __ 










crappy editing aside, they look too similair or is it just me? 

at least, tenten and sakura have the same face. would like to see someone edit it with temari to see if it's different since she seems to have different lips and eyes :/


----------



## Azaleia (Sep 1, 2014)

Those sketches from Charasuke and Hinata are so nostalgic! I was so angry 'cause I didn't like him at first, then I love it.

Tenten and Sakura look like they're using some makeup, their eyelashes are longer. It's cute.

I wonder if the misterious girl is Hinata , or a new princess, or Karin (?), or Ino...


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Those sketches from Charasuke and Hinata are so nostalgic! I was so angry 'cause I didn't like him at first, then I love it.
> 
> Tenten and Sakura look like they're using some makeup, their eyelashes are longer. It's cute.
> 
> I wonder if the *misterious girl *is Hinata , or a new princess, or Karin (?), or Ino...



there is a mysterious girl?


----------



## takL (Sep 1, 2014)

well i meant both sakura and tenten look very different than before.
but yeah good job addy and i agree Azaleia. it must be trendy makeup in in konoha then.
the mysterious 'girl' was my ava.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

takL said:


> well i meant both sakura and tenten look very different than before.
> *
> the mysterious 'girl' was my ava*.



oh, that takes me back


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> there is a mysterious girl?



ayame always will be the mystery of the show


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 1, 2014)

every time I see it, I think Narutos new design becomes a bit more terrible. 
and are people actually whining about characters _bangs_ being too similar? hopefully we learn more about the plot soon because that is ridiculous.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

honey, it's a naruto movie. no one cares about plot. the only things care about are who is in it and how they look 

occasionally, who is banging who. plot, though.... not really :/


----------



## neshru (Sep 1, 2014)

takL said:


> tenten's face and sakuras look dramatically different...is it because of makeup?


Keep in mind that these are just sketches, they are not made to look 100% accurate. The refined/finished versions will probably look closer to the usual designs.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 1, 2014)

Spoiler alert: the plot is going to be terrible.


----------



## Grimmie (Sep 1, 2014)

Am I the only one who actually likes Naruto's hair? I just can't see Naruto with longer, Minato-like hair. I think shorter hair fits him better.


----------



## neshru (Sep 1, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Spoiler alert: the plot is going to be terrible.


Still gonna be better than the last three years worth of war arc


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 1, 2014)

Grimmie said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes Naruto's hair? I just can't see Naruto with longer, Minato-like hair. I think shorter hair fits him better.



I can't say that I "like" it, I don't really care.  Which reflects well on it, I think.

I am however, amused at the amount of bitching and whining over the fact that fangirl-fantasy-hunk-Naruto didn't materialize.

Because that's exactly what this manga needs.  More dudes with long hair.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

neshru said:


> Keep in mind that these are just sketches, they are not made to look 100% accurate. The refined/finished versions will probably look closer to the usual designs.



indeed. you can see this with naruto


----------



## takL (Sep 1, 2014)

well i prefer the little older naruto in kishs rough sketch to the one in the short preview.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 1, 2014)

Plot twist: The plot will be good


----------



## Harbour (Sep 1, 2014)

Nah Naruto with long hairs. I was ok with this style.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Plot twist: The plot will be good



kishi writes it so no 

i saw RTN. some guy here blamed it on several people re-writing it but i already know kishi's writing and it's stupid for the most part so those editors saved us from the monstrosity of the first draft


----------



## Deynard (Sep 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Plot twist: The plot will be good



If they will replace Kishi with Eiichiro Oda then yes.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 1, 2014)

Nah, they should replace Kishi with Hiromu Arakawa


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Sep 1, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> We still don't know much about the movie. Only got a small preview and a couple of character designs.
> The movie will be set in the future, probably a couple of years after the war or something. (Not sure if we've got an exact number of years.)
> 
> Take two of these and call back in ten days <- That's the official site of the movie.
> ...



Thanks for catching me up to speed!


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 1, 2014)

So do we get more sketch this week or do we have to wait tell the 11?
All so who is most likely? Just team 8 and Ino or is there others?


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 1, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Nah Naruto with long hairs. I was ok with this style.




Why didn't Kishi kept it like this?  is short hair suppose to make a character look more mature or something? Does it mean he will have no hair when he reaches 40? Ok, I'll stop now


----------



## Mako (Sep 1, 2014)

Can you just imagine older Sasuke with short hair? This is a fanart from a Tumblr user named: , and I thought it was really cool. He looks like a character from Free or a sports series lmao


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> kishi writes it so no
> 
> i saw RTN. some guy here blamed it on several people re-writing it but i already know kishi's writing and it's stupid for the most part so those editors saved us from the monstrosity of the first draft



i'm sure if rtn had at least 5 or 10 minutes more or sasuke you'd be praising rtn. I'm going to say this though, you really seem to enjoy passing off your opinions and assumptions off as clear facts. i first noticed this when you kept bagging on about how sasuke was marketed as main character in RTN and that's why the movie was successful yet every evidence proved otherwise. the recent thing about kishimoto having no control over naruto and that he's just an "employee" that one had me facepalming. now you claim we've been saved from kishi's "monstrosity" of a first draft that you've probably never read by writers you probably never heard of, which names you probably don't know or previous work you've probably never read but alas you just magically know this as a *fact*.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 1, 2014)

I could never see Sauce sporting that do


----------



## Lace (Sep 1, 2014)

Deynard said:


> If they will replace Kishi with Eiichiro Oda then yes.



If they replace with Togashi...

It'd never get done.




I'm not digging short haired Naruto.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 1, 2014)

I like Naruto's design. It's clearly based off the typical Japanese college student, which probably means Naruto is probably 18 or 19 in New-Era.  In-fact I'm digging all the new character designs. Shame Kishi's character designs don't reflect the quality of his writing.

Sasuke will probably have longer hair to contrast Naruto's shorter hair


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2014)

e 





Narutossss said:


> i'm sure if rtn had at least 5 or 10 minutes more or sasuke you'd be praising rtn. I'm going to say this though, you really seem to enjoy passing off your opinions and assumptions off as clear facts. i first noticed this when you kept bagging on about how sasuke was marketed as main character in RTN and that's why the movie was successful yet every evidence proved otherwise. the recent thing about kishimoto having no control over naruto and that he's just an "employee" that one had me facepalming. now you claim we've been saved from kishi's "monstrosity" of a first draft that you've probably never read by writers you probably never heard of, which names you probably don't know or previous work you've probably never read but alas you just magically know this as a *fact*.



but what is fact except your  own judgment?   

what i said kishi as an employee and his control over his manga is based on my knowledge of publishing companies and a contest shounen junp did for new manga where they said your story will be there's whether you lose or win. i still cant find instances where this might be wrong but someone told me dc and marvel dont operate like shounen jump when it comes to copy right so i did say later i might  be wrong

10 minutes of rtn sasuke will not make up for the remaining 80 minutes lol

and advertising rtn sasuke is based on my experience since,  as you  can see, i am very avid when it comes  to the movies. 

kishis original  script being redone several times is something someone else pointed out in this thread as i said. and "i know kishis writing" as in his manga which should  be obvious. 

but no....  keep on saying  i stated all of it as baseless facts and not shit from experience or previous knowledge  

and if i am wrong, i am wrong but not the sasuke parts.  that is just you being butthurt for no reason  :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2014)

Mako said:


> Can you just imagine older Sasuke with short hair? This is a fanart from a Tumblr user named: , and I thought it was really cool. He looks like a character from Free or a sports series lmao


too.....  british


----------



## Deynard (Sep 2, 2014)

Crunchyroll just went full retard with this news


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 2, 2014)

Who cares if they posted those sketches late?


----------



## neshru (Sep 2, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Crunchyroll just went full retard with this news


Every information on that page looks accurate/legit to me. Where's the full retard?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 2, 2014)

neshru said:


> Every information on that page looks accurate/legit to me. Where's the full retard?



He's saying that because they posted those 2 days after the movie site did.


----------



## neshru (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, so? I don't get it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 2, 2014)

Neither do I neshru.  This is Deynard trying to get attention...


----------



## lacey (Sep 2, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Nah Naruto with long hairs. I was ok with this style.



Me too, I loved that style. I didn't really like Naruto's design at all when it was first shown, but it's growing on me. The fanart is helping quite a bit too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm confused, are the sketches an every other week thing?


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 2, 2014)

Naruto looks fine.

Besides , I have a feeling people would've been raging if he had the Minato length hair either way, that's just how this fandom is. Kishi made the right call giving Naruto his own mature look.

Now  he's wearing that awesome Gakuran, which gives him more of  a Martial artist/Delinquent  vibe.

I think the only thing that honestly bugs me is the absence of  the tails on his forehead protector. His new one reminds me of some Lebron James type headband. It'll grow on me tho most likely.


----------



## A Rouge Shadow Clone (Sep 2, 2014)

I love tenten and temari new look and finally kishi did something for tenten. She looks like a hot waitress in a Chinese restaurant.
Garra looks like a angry kpop star.
Lee looks like Lee.
Choji with that slick back hair looking like asuma a little bit.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm confused, are the sketches an every other week thing?



more like random week thing.  we dont  know when we will get sketches at all or info except for the anime when they say something related to the movie will show along side the naruto anime which isnt informative at all


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2014)

according to a post on tumblr we get a new trailer and more sketches on Sep 11th


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2014)

a trailer or a  teaser?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 3, 2014)

Is it just a random person saying that or a  Japanese source 

2ch is giving me errors so I can't see if it's posted on there too


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 3, 2014)

I prefer a legit source than tumblr because...tumblr.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 3, 2014)

> Tumblr as source


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 3, 2014)

Where's Ino?


----------



## Hollow (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't worry. They're saving her for last because she's awesome :33


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2014)

i hope at least ino,  and hinata don't have  the sode bangs


----------



## Deynard (Sep 3, 2014)

Ino and Hinata will be pregnant. I predict it!!


----------



## XxTricixX (Sep 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> i hope at least ino,  and hinata don't have  the sode bangs


Well, Ino's pony hair has always been asymmetric but it would be ridiculous if all the girls had the same bangs now actually, it _is_ already ridiculous  Especially, since the straight bangs fit Hinata very well...  But I really hope Ino will have a haircut that does not hide half of her face like her Part II hair does...


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 3, 2014)

I predict Sasuke will be pregnant


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 3, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I predict Sasuke will be pregnant



You. I like you. 

This is a good prediction.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 3, 2014)

I predict that the ET's won't disperse at the end of the war, and Minato will be Hokage


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 3, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict that the ET's won't disperse at the end of the war, and Minato will be Hokage



Eternal Hokage.  Sorry, son.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

Are we getting sketches this week or not?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Are we getting sketches this week or not?



We didn't know if we were getting sketches last week until Thursday afternoon, well after the chapter's release, when they popped up.  So I guess we just have to wait and see.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm afraid there won't be new pictures toady, because this issue is the last one before the game release in Japan and they'll probably post commercial. But I might be wrong.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

I think you're right but I also hope you're wrong


----------



## Mione (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll be surprise if we get sketches today considering we'll suppose to get sketches and a trailer next week.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Had to wait two weeks for the last batch too. Probably gonna stay that way.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 4, 2014)

So this is floating around....

not sure if real...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

Confirmed fake long ago


----------



## The Big G (Sep 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Confirmed fake long ago



Ok good!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 5, 2014)

aaand I now like naruto's new look. still wish both sleeves were folded up though.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2014)

I like narutos new look that figure is awesome. Only thing is I wish the pants were also black but  nothing can be done he is never losing the orange


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 5, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> aaand I now like naruto's new look. still wish both sleeves were folded up though.



Damn he looks like a boss, also the figurine makes him look like he's 185cm


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Damn he looks like a boss, also the figurine makes him look like he's 185cm



He looks great. and tall. I wonder if the 173 cm doesn't hold anymore.
I doubt he'll reach Jiraya's height but perhaps Minato or a bit taller?
This is the best look Naruto's ever had and it should have been his outfit for part 2.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 5, 2014)

Hopefully he's taller than 173cm and he looks like this in movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 5, 2014)

I personally think Naruto's clothes could have been better.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 5, 2014)

Dressed in Halloween colors... bandaged hand...

Naruto is going trick-or-treating as mummy...

Or... 1/10th mummy... or something...

This is going nowhere...

I'm sorry...


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I personally think Naruto's clothes could have been better.



It could have been better by simply having him wear clothes similar to Jiraya, or something more sage like. But seeing that Kishi insist on going with the outfit/military look with Naruto, it's the best possible outcome aside of the orange pants which are the only real downside of his outfit.
The Upper part is good and a huge improvement compared the part 1 and part 2 upper body jackets.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 6, 2014)

What the fuck? Why that red nazi crap around his arm? 

Are you serious Japan? XD


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> aaand I now like naruto's new look. still wish both sleeves were folded up though.



that is a great figure. the anime counterpart looks like shit :/

though, that red nazi crap could be changed 

oh, those fucking orange pants 

still, love the figure even if the anime somehow makes it look like shit :/


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2014)

vered said:


> It could have been better by simply having him wear clothes similar to Jiraya, or something more sage like. But seeing that Kishi insist on going with the outfit/military look with Naruto, it's the best possible outcome aside of the orange pants which are the only real downside of his outfit.
> The Upper part is good and a huge improvement compared the part 1 and part 2 upper body jackets.



It is just too plain regarding the shirt, so if Kishi added something there I could be satisfied.

Yeah it's an improvement since part 1 and part 2 are terrible XD


----------



## Escargon (Sep 6, 2014)

Im starting to really lose respect for Kishimoto and Japan for being okay with this nazi shit.

There has to be some explanation for this. I shouldnt jump on them so fast.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2014)

No...lol it has nothing to do with the nazi. Come on now.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 6, 2014)

I wish he wore the green Konoha vest.


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Im starting to really lose respect for Kishimoto and Japan for being okay with this nazi shit.
> 
> There has to be some explanation for this. I shouldnt jump on them so fast.



it's how male cheerleaders dress in japan with an armband.

however, my subconscious only thinks of nazis when looking at it :/


----------



## Grimmie (Sep 6, 2014)

The hell is up with people thinking that red cloth around his arm has something to do with Nazis?


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 6, 2014)

Well Naruto is ubermench


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 6, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Im starting to really lose respect for Kishimoto and Japan for being okay with this nazi shit.
> 
> There has to be some explanation for this. I shouldnt jump on them so fast.



>Having respect for Kishi
>2014 

LaughingJews.jpeg


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 6, 2014)

How old is Naruto in this?


----------



## Escargon (Sep 6, 2014)

Aha so thats the case.

Its just funny how he got blonde hair, blue eyes and that shit. They have to edit it in Europe i guess,

Btw.

The fake pic of Sasuke being over Naruto and becoming hokage is propably real. Read the latest chapter:S


----------



## vered (Sep 6, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> How old is Naruto in this?



He is probably 20-23 years old.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I wish he wore the green Konoha vest.



why would you want naruto to wear that ugly green vest?(poor lee, kishi didn't bother)

naruto actually look cool for once


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2014)

solid-soul said:


> why would you want naruto to wear that ugly green vest?(poor lee, kishi didn't bother)
> 
> naruto actually look cool for once



Lee's not really wearing the green vest is he? Unless that thing both he and Shikamaru are wearing are considered the new vests? 
To be honest, I don't find the Jonin vest ugly at all. Not as great as the ANBU uniform but still looks pretty decent 

Just noticed that everyone's getting a different hairstyle except Shikamaru... His pineapple hair does suit him best though.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 6, 2014)

Escargon said:


> The fake pic of Sasuke being over Naruto and becoming hokage is propably real. Read the latest chapter:S


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Aha so thats the case.
> 
> Its just funny how he got blonde hair, blue eyes and that shit. They have to edit it in Europe i guess,
> 
> ...



What picture?


----------



## Deynard (Sep 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> What picture?



Right top corner of this bullshit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh 

That picture is just so bad Idk how is it believable. Small image, bad layout, manga panels that makes no sense, and chinese text (a bigass THANK NARUTO TO DEATH text btw).


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2014)

whatever their ages are, it will fucking retarded if naruto/sasuke are still genin


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2014)

What's wrong with genin? Genin ftw


----------



## Revolution (Sep 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> whatever their ages are, it will fucking retarded if naruto/sasuke are still genin



It's so obvious they should be banned from the Chunnin exams due to how deadly they are now.


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It's so obvious they should be banned from the Chunnin exams due to how deadly they are now.



they allowed gaara in


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> it's how *male cheerleaders *dress in japan with an armband.
> 
> however, my subconscious only thinks of nazis when looking at it :/





And his pompons gonna be Rasengans?

:rofl

Kishi isn't even subtle anymore. Time's up for the courted diva to show up.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 6, 2014)

waiting for sasuke's design.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd watch a movie about Sasuke/Naruto taking part in another Chuunin Exam. 

It'd be funny shit. I wonder if kids would just forfeit? Maybe they challenge one another to make it through with their arms tied behind their backs or something. 

And then they fight in the final round and destroy half the village in the process. They have to fix everything before being promoted. And fuck that, so they both fail again.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 6, 2014)

They don't need an exam. They've proven their skill and mission experience. The exam is only to test that.

They aren't ranked by power anyway. Why is that so hard for people to understand?


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 6, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I'd watch a movie about Sasuke/Naruto taking part in another Chuunin Exam.
> 
> It'd be funny shit. I wonder if kids would just forfeit? Maybe they challenge one another to make it through with their arms tied behind their backs or something.
> 
> And then they fight in the final round and destroy half the village in the process. They have to fix everything before being promoted. And fuck that, so they both fail again.



Wasn't there an OVA where Naruto fought Konohamaru in the chuunin exams in Suna? And then he lost because he broke the only rule in that he couldn't use Sage Mode so the others kids had a chance? 

But yeah, making them go through the Chuunin exams would just be a complete and utter waste at this point, from the perspective of the village.


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> waiting for sasuke's design.



i hope it is pirate  sasuke


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 6, 2014)

nooo! i want something different


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 6, 2014)

Sasuke loves booty....man booty that is.


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Sasuke loves booty....man booty that is.



and who wants dat man eating booty?  


naruto


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 6, 2014)

but sasuke ain't want him tho


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> but sasuke ain't want him tho



yup,  cause naruto be  a basic bitch :ignoramus


----------



## Escargon (Sep 6, 2014)

Interesting convo. Pirate Sasuke and man booty o_0

Naked Sasuke in tumblr.

What the fuck.


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2014)

everyone, start posting your own version of future sasuke


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> everyone, start posting your own version of future sasuke


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2014)

both designs are good 

here is mine


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 7, 2014)

take a look at my back ass 


i'm going to miss all the fan arts with naruto's name written on his ass when it's revealed it's actually not.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 7, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i'm going to miss all the fan arts with naruto's name written on his ass when it's revealed it's actually not.



Your sig already revealed that


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Your sig already revealed that



nah, there are two designs.

i am wondering if they will release hinata, sasuke, and kakashi together or leave hinata with team 8?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 7, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Your sig already revealed that



that's naruto uniform, he's name is written on the sketch of his new casual jumpsuit.


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2014)

what will you do if his name is indeed written on his ass?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 7, 2014)

And when he pulls down his trousers it's revealed he also has it tattooed on his ass.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 7, 2014)

I hope this movie will not have the force female character that get to know naruto and that reminds her of a old friend.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 7, 2014)

i'd get a good laugh out if it.


----------



## FOXYOHI (Sep 7, 2014)

sasuke hokage


----------



## Deynard (Sep 8, 2014)

*FOXYOHI*, stop posting this shit here, it's not fanarts thread.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

Or to be precise, stop posting non-movie related fanarts here. At least all the spams here are somewhat related, or not

*reads previous page*

*Edit:* Wait nvm seems like Addy started it, smh 

Sasuke ain't gonna be hokage, keep dreaming.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 8, 2014)

FOXYOHI said:


> sasuke hokage



Oh my this is a really nice piece of work though! Even if this is the wrong section for it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2014)

Deynard said:


> *FOXYOHI*, stop posting this shit here, it's not fanarts thread.



i dont see you say anything  to narutosss? 

besides, i asked people  to post how they think future sasuke would look until we get official sketches. i dont see it unrelated to this thread.


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Or to be precise, stop posting non-movie related fanarts here. At least all the spams here are somewhat related, or not
> 
> *reads previous page*
> 
> ...



again,  i dont  see what the problem  is since this fanart is related  to the future which is what the movie  is about....  presumably


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

@Itachicken

To be fair that Sasuke and Hinata figurine picture don't belong here  

Narutosss at least posted a bunch of future confirmed Naruto design fanarts so...

Whatever man forget it, I want legit Sasuke sketch not Sasuke fanarts and old sketches, the Sasuke spam is making me nausea


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2014)

well,  the sasuhina one is irrelevant but  the rest do hold as much relevance as other fanart until confirmed otherwise. hell,  even wit the official sketches, people  will still compare to fan art lol


----------



## FOXYOHI (Sep 8, 2014)

sorry but this how i see sasuke in future  that's why i posted this picture
future hokage


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

That jounin uniform vest is confirmed gone though


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

I already took back what I said. Not like I'm mad at the poster or anything. 

To be on topic I guess, we might get the sketches as early as wednesday due to earlier chapter release. My bets are it will be Shino, Ino, and Kiba. No Hinata and Sasuke for yall.


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> That jounin uniform vest is confirmed gone though



shut up


----------



## Deynard (Sep 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> then why are you posting?



To stop people from posting fanarts :< it's breaking my heart 

Ok something interesting, if there won't be new scans today (WSJ release) so it could be in next number which will be on Saturday (not Monday) on 13th September. Tararara!~ I mean in good quality on naruto-movie.com because of course we could get them earlier via...scans with chapter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems like I missed out some interesting...things 

As far as I remember the website always post the sketches on Monday. Do they work on Saturdays? :|



Addy said:


> shut up



No.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> As far as I remember the website always post the sketches on Monday. Do they work on Saturdays? :|



Because since first scan we have Jumps only on Mondays but 42nd WSJ will be on Saturday, so they should post scans on that day.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

Time will tell then, but it doesn't matter since blur sketches are good enough for me


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 8, 2014)

I remember something about a new teaser confirmed during this week's episode? Did I make that up?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 8, 2014)

I heard something about a trailer coming out on the 11th but the source was tumblr


----------



## Deynard (Sep 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I heard something about a trailer coming out on the 11th but the source was tumblr



My grandma posted on tumblr similar info, can I believe her too?


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2014)

Deynard said:


> My grandma posted on tumblr similar info, can I believe her too?



boy, you call your grandma a lair?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 8, 2014)

My grandma's lair smells funny.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 8, 2014)

Deynard said:


> My grandma posted on tumblr similar info, can I believe her too?



Believe her if you wish.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 8, 2014)

My uncles cousins sisters fathers friend who works for Kishimoto can confirm this


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's a valid source 

This is from Naruto The last twitter, posted on 4 sept.


> 改めて。*9月11日*（木）テレビ東京系「NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝」は夜7時からの1時間スペシャル。「ナルト対メカナルト〜九尾強奪指令〜」。番組プレゼントやデータ放送でのプレゼントも実施。*劇場版情報*、海外レポートも。テレビ東京HIRO


Now I can only read kanji so yeah judging at the bolded, it is possible the trailer might be out on this episode. The previous sentence is talking about the 1 hour special though.

I could be wrong, would like a full trans 

Sometimes I wish tumblr could post a source, or someone could've posted a source.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 8, 2014)

it says something about a one hour special about naruto vs mecha naruto on thursday 11th some info on the movie is probably going to be shown during the special...... hopefully


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2014)

insane111 said:


> My uncles cousins sisters fathers friend who works for Kishimoto can confirm this



ya but that's not your dear grandmama :33


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 9, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> 改めて。9月11日（木）テレビ東京系「NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝」は夜7時からの1時間スペシャル。「ナルト対メカナルト〜九尾強奪指令〜」。番組プレゼントやデータ放送でのプレゼントも実施。劇場版情報、海外レポートも。テレビ東京HIRO



From what I can understand from this and from the anime site, on the 11th there will be:


*1)* The Naruto VS Mecha Naruto one hour special.

*2)* A lottery among the people watching the program (more detailed instructions on how to participate will be given during the one hour special).

The winners will get these presents:



*3)* Another chance to get presents through datacasting. In particular, ten lucky people will get this exciting new item:



*4)* Information on the movie (only mentioned on the movie twitter).

*5)* An overseas report (only mentioned on the movie twitter).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the trans as usual Mezzo  Hope we can see some real information not teasers.

I want to win those stuff...


----------



## Deynard (Sep 10, 2014)

Any new scans today?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

Was gonna ask that too. Where's mah sketches


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

what if there are no more sketches?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 10, 2014)

Last time we got sketches they didn't get pop up until like eight hours after the chapter came out.  Patience, oh panty-twisted ones.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah I know it will take a while , and I'm still impatient 



Addy said:


> what if there are no more sketches?



No shino sketches??? He'll be really sad.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2014)

the coming one is a big one that contains Sasuke as it may e spoilerish in terms of manga/
.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 10, 2014)

vered said:


> the coming one is a big one that contains Sasuke as it may e spoilerish in terms of manga/
> .



How do you know forsure we'll see Sasuke?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

vered said:


> the coming one is a big one that contains Sasuke as it may e spoilerish in terms of manga/
> .


You're sure of this or you're just predicting  Don't give me a heart attack lmao


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 10, 2014)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh where the fuck are the sketches


----------



## Selva (Sep 10, 2014)

vered said:


> the coming one is a big one that contains Sasuke as it may e spoilerish in terms of manga/
> .


Is this confirmed or are you predicting?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 10, 2014)

there are no scans regarding the last in this new issue... I have seen on saiyan island that they put a new scan about the new naruto game...


----------



## Deynard (Sep 10, 2014)

He is just pretending calm down guys ^^'


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

Not the game again. That sucks  On to the anime then.


----------



## Mako (Sep 10, 2014)

Wait, doesn't the new game arrive really soon?


----------



## ziemiak11 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mako said:


> Wait, doesn't the new game arrive really soon?



Tomorrow for Japan Friday for Europe and 16 for US and PC.

Btw. If there weren't sketches today, then, probably, there won't be next week too because manga will be on break next week.


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> Tomorrow for Japan Friday for Europe and 16 for US and PC.
> 
> Btw. If there weren't sketches today, then, probably, there won't be next week too because manga will be on break next week.



Naruto will be on break but I don't think Jump will. They can still have info about the movie even if there's no chapter


----------



## Deynard (Sep 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Naruto will be on break but I don't think Jump will. They can still have info about the movie even if there's no chapter



Jump isn't on break. No 43 will be out on 22nd September (scans of other mangas on 18th September).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

Isn't that what geg said


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 10, 2014)

That shitty game.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 10, 2014)

Kinda makes sense though guys. 

Why would he spoil stuff for us?


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2014)

where is neji


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 10, 2014)

fuccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk more info on a game i won't even buy  fuck shonen jump marketing  our only hope today is the anime.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 10, 2014)

G said:


> where is neji



Neji is still dead. Even in future.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> fuccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk more info on a game i won't even buy  fuck shonen jump marketing  our only hope today is the anime.




The same anime that has the Mecha Naruto from the game in it?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 10, 2014)

yes the one hour special is a promotion episode for the release of new video game, i just hope the movie isn't buried underneath the hype of the new game


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 10, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> there are no scans regarding the last in this new issue... I have seen on saiyan island that they put a new scan about the new naruto game...



new game !!! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mione (Sep 10, 2014)

We'll probably get some sketches tomorrow then after the anime special airs the new teaser/trailer. Since Naruto is on break next week they won't have long to promote the movie if they are still just releasing concept art at this point.

Even if this movie is stand alone like everything else the new character designs are exciting at least since Kishi is the one that's drawing them.


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> yes the one hour special is a promotion episode for the release of new video game, i just hope the movie isn't buried underneath the hype of the new game



speaking of the new game, anyone bought it on PC so we can play agianst each other?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 10, 2014)

i've never bought a naruto video game before but even if i did it wouldn't be on PC...................... i can't afford a pc system strong enough to handle console games


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

it doesn't demand that much 


i think suduck

i will be pissed off if doesn't work on my laptop


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 10, 2014)

lol my laptop is garbage. it can't do shit


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 10, 2014)

So does any one now when the anime come out normal? I was really hoping to see Ino today.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2014)

^Do you mean when it returns to canon? Next week.

EDIT: Wait, are you referring to the manga? I'm confused.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 10, 2014)

The anime. I'm hoping to now when the sneek pick for the movie will show up.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 10, 2014)

The anime will air in about 11hrs


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 10, 2014)

didn't it air already? guess not never mind.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok thanks.  Well here hoping we get some thing new in it.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 11, 2014)

I wanna see Sasuke and Kakashi already. Get your priorities straight, Kishimoto.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I wanna see Sasuke and Kakashi already. Get your priorities straight, Kishimoto.



this right here!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 11, 2014)

Mione said:


> We'll probably get some sketches tomorrow then after the anime special airs the new teaser/trailer.



Not to be a downer, but it's probably better to keep expectations low for today. 

The movie twitter account said nothing about a trailer... they only said there would be some 'information on the movie'. Sure, it _could_ be a trailer - but it could just as easily be a five-second ad with the words 'NEW NARUTO MOVIE OUT IN DECEMBER' written on it.

Wouldn't want people to be disappointed or something, that's all.



ShinobisWill said:


> I wanna see Sasuke and Kakashi already. Get your priorities straight, Kishimoto.



Given that the movie's currently in production, you can bet 100% that all the sketches were finished by Kishi _months_ ago.

It's just that the anime staff and Shonen Jump are trickling them down one by one to keep the suspence high and get people excited...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 11, 2014)

Doesn't look like there's anything...



mezzomarinaio said:


> Given that the movie's currently in production, you can bet 100% that all the sketches were finished by Kishi _months_ ago.
> 
> It's just that the anime staff and Shonen Jump are trickling them down one by one to keep the suspence high and get people excited...


Yep, this. They're just screwing around with us.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mione said:


> We'll probably get some sketches tomorrow then after the anime special airs the new teaser/trailer. Since Naruto is on break next week they won't have long to promote the movie if they are still just releasing concept art at this point.
> 
> Even if this movie is stand alone like everything else the new character designs are exciting at least since Kishi is the one that's drawing them.






Well noobody said there was going to be a trailer 

Except arandom tumblr post with no source


----------



## Deynard (Sep 11, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Well noobody said there was going to be a trailer
> 
> Except arandom tumblr post with no source



My grandma


----------



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2014)

Thought the extended trailer got released today.

If the movie is still in production, then how are they going to get it done by November in time for theater distribution?  Cutting it close don't you think?  May end up feeling underwhelming if they rush because they don't have time to complete everything...


----------



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> according to a post on tumblr we get a new trailer and more sketches on Sep 11th



So this is why I was mistaken.

Should never believe the nonscence on tumblr.  .  .  dumbass


----------



## Addy (Sep 11, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> So this is why I was mistaken.
> 
> Should never believe the nonscence on tumblr.  .  .  dumbass


meh, dont blame yourself 

still, i hope we might get sketches next week since we dont get a chapter :/


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 11, 2014)

sooo nothing again?  fuck jump, fuck the game, and fuck tumblr.


----------



## Mione (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought I read a post where that tweet was translated on here by a reliable translator about there being additional info on the movie (I don't trust tumblr) but maybe I was mixing both translations up as time went by. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 11, 2014)

this bs sucks but here's something to lesson the pain. i hope we get a couple social scenes like this in the movie, just everyone chilling out at a restaurant or something at the start of the movie.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 11, 2014)

Mione said:


> I thought I read a post where that tweet was translated on here by a reliable translator about there being additional info on the movie (I don't trust tumblr) but maybe I was mixing both translations up as time went by.



The movie twitter account did write that there would be some 'movie info' today.



Unfortunately, I couldn't possibly tell you whether they were talking about something interesting or another shitty 5-second ad with old info repeated at nauseam... as I haven't watched the episode itself.

I've yet to see anyone on the web reacting as if something new was released, though... so I suspect it wasn't anything of note.


----------



## neshru (Sep 11, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> If the movie is still in production, then how are they going to get it done by November in time for theater distribution?  Cutting it close don't you think?


How do you know that the movie is still in production? There's no way to tell how the production is going unless someone that is working on it talks about it.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 11, 2014)

lol the movie is only a couple of months away, trust me it's past production


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Seriously, the movie's out in like 2-3 months, they aren't still producing it. It's done. 

Only reason I can think of for the delay is that some of the reveals/trailers spoil upcoming manga events (seeing as the movie is set in the future). They might be waiting some weeks for x and y to happen before certain reveals.


----------



## Mione (Sep 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The movie twitter account did write that there would be some 'movie info' today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, So it was you Mezzo. I couldn't remember exactly who it was that translated so I didn't want to post any names. 

Heh no worries =) as far as we know we should all treat this as just another stand alone filler movie unless we get information later on stating other wise. So any additional information right now is just fun to have and speculate.  

Plus all the updated designs have been pretty good so far. It makes drawing and seeing new fanart these days more interesting.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 11, 2014)

studio pierrot has never been this hush hush about a naruto movie before, this movie is different somehow


----------



## Hollow (Sep 11, 2014)

They're probably trying to keep any spoilers at bay or creating anticipation in the fans. :33


----------



## Addy (Sep 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> studio pierrot has never been this hush hush about a naruto movie before, this movie is different somehow



i really hope it isn't because of future manga events because that is just stupid 


naruto: the last's hype depends heavily on how the manga ends which is in kishi's hands.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they are keeping spoilers


----------



## Deynard (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm waiting for Teuchi Ootsutsuki's first sketch.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 11, 2014)

........................................who?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 11, 2014)

I guess they really are avoiding more advertising because spoilers. 



Narutossss said:


> sooo nothing again?  fuck jump, fuck the game, and fuck tumblr.



Tumblr is shit. I think I facepalmed there more than actually enjoying the stuff.... why do i still go there. idk



mezzomarinaio said:


> The movie twitter account did write that there would be some 'movie info' today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even the twitter is reliable anymore, I've should have known better.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't fucking understand tumblr.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm trying to understand the point of that, if there is a point. And considering the source is a devoted narusaku forum..

Is that the new film's info? Telling us that Sakura's femininity has increased?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 11, 2014)

Phemt said:


> I'm trying to understand the point of that, if there is a point. And considering the source is a devoted narusaku forum..
> 
> Is that the new film's info? Telling us that Sakura's femininity has increased?



like i told you the first one i found it on tumblr.

and the second one I found it on Japanese twitter .

I think both of them talk about sakura new looks and it is related to naruto or something like that, can anyone help and translate it?!

some pictures even though we already saw it. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 11, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> like i tell you the first one find it on tumblr.
> 
> and the second one I find it on Japanese twitter .
> 
> ...



it honestly just sounds like commentary and opinions on the new designs. nothing important really.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> it honestly just sounds like commentary and opinions on the new designs. nothing important really.




if it was, it would be a weird one. 

it would pretty much be kishi or one of the staff involved giving away a huge hint. 

i doubt that's what kishi would want at this point tho.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2014)

Sta77dom said:


> I had these discussions 100s of times in the library



100 times in 5 posts??


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2014)

Sta77dom said:


> I had these discussions 100s of times in the library





> Posts: 5


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> 100 times in 5 posts??



lmao  I just reported him/it


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm telling you, this guy would be horrible in a mafia game


----------



## Deynard (Sep 12, 2014)

Grandma told me that she and everyone else on tumblr are lying.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 12, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> 100 times in 5 posts??



KILL THE DUPE 

e: oh he's banned already


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 12, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> i find this in tumblr :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to give a source website, as well, in order for it have some debatable credibility.....

Because it lacks it, I take it as a grain of salt or just a comment from a fan or interviewer.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 12, 2014)

It's probably real since there are tweets about it, but who cares it didn't even say anything remotely useful.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 12, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> You have to give a source website, as well, in order for it have some debatable credibility.....
> 
> Because it lacks it, I take it as a grain of salt or just a comment from a fan or interviewer.



Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 12, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> You have to give a source website, as well, in order for it have some debatable credibility.....



While I could only find a few people talking about it myself, that's probably because it was all old info and thus not really all that interesting?

From what I've understood, during this episode they simply showed the same old sketches we'd already seen, with some general commentary provided on the background.

_The main character Naruto's hair became shorter, and he's sporting a 'tough guy' face.
His expression became somewhat more grown-up.
And this beautiful person? Yeah, it's Sakura.
At this Sakura with her femininity increased, surely Naruto...?
Sai, who belongs to the same team as Sakura and Naruto.
His image change is that his hair grew a lot.
And here we have Shikamaru.
Even the vest he's wearing's had a large-scale design change.
The images of Naruto's friends that no one's seen before.
I wonder what kind of story it will become..._

P.S. Obviously, I cannot vouch if these are the exact words of the commentary or a summary, as I haven't seen the episode myself.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 12, 2014)

So, Sai still in the team 7? And there is still no Sasuke's sketch. Interesting, interesting.


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> You have to give a source website, as well, in order for it have some debatable credibility.....
> 
> Because it lacks it, I take it as a grain of salt or just a comment from a fan or interviewer.



i honestly dont care if its fale or not cause the lack of info fke this movie  is killing


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, Sai still in the team 7? And there is still no Sasuke's sketch. Interesting, interesting.



spoilers   

i honestly like how fans think they would kill off sasuke or naruto (before this movie was announced) lol


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, Sai still in the team 7? And there is still no Sasuke's sketch. Interesting, interesting.



Pretty sure that Sai is 'part of Team 7' in much the same way that TenTen and Shino are Naruto's 'friends'.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 12, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> While I could only find a few people talking about it myself, that's probably because it was all old info and thus not really all that interesting?
> 
> From what I've understood, during this episode they simply showed the same old sketches we'd already seen, with some general commentary provided on the background.
> 
> ...



This means Naruto is interesting in and loves Sakura more now !! 
so It'll be much NS scenes in this movie 


If I combine this info and NH theory, it'll be :
"Hinata is pregnant with Naruto's baby but Naruto's eyes on Sakura" 



Addy said:


> spoilers
> 
> i honestly like how fans think they would kill off sasuke or naruto (before this movie was announced) lol



But Sasuke will destroy Naruto's right arm  

In The Last movie trailer, Naruto's right arm is permanent bandaged (can't heal)



mezzomarinaio said:


> Pretty sure that Sai is 'part of Team 7' in much the same way that TenTen and Shino are Naruto's 'friends'.



?????????????????


----------



## FOXYOHI (Sep 12, 2014)

i feel sorry for haters sasuke will not die 
he is cool unlike some characters


----------



## Phemt (Sep 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, Sai still in the team 7? And there is still no Sasuke's sketch. Interesting, interesting.



Sai's been part of the "team" since the start of part 2. And?

There's no sketch of Kakashi, Ino, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, and whoever else is missing.

Interesting.



Also, teams of 3 have no reason to exist anymore. Besides the fact that Sasuke formed his own team years ago.

And most important of all, *there is still no confirmation that this movie ties with the manga in any shape or form*, apart from the characters being 2-3 years older.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 12, 2014)

they will obviously hold Sasuke's sketch if there is one

its the biggest mystery, if they reveal him they kill the story


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 12, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Sai's been part of the "team" since the start of part 2. And?
> 
> There's no sketch of Kakashi, Ino, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, and whoever else is missing.
> 
> ...


If I remember it right, the "2 years" thing was about the time since the previous movie release, not about the movie timeskip.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 12, 2014)

Phemt said:


> And most important of all, *there is still no confirmation that this movie ties with the manga in any shape or form*, apart from the characters being 2-3 years older.



Movie being movie, just filler and shit.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 12, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Grandma told me that she and everyone else on tumblr are lying.



lying !! 

Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise. 
skip to 41:50 



> "この美人はーそう、春野サクラ。女性らしさが増したサクラに、きっとナルトは?"
> 
> "Yes, this beautiful woman is HarunoSakura. she became more feminine, and Naruto must be..."



Naruto must be melting by Sakura's new look 
Naruto's attraction to Sakura's more mature appearance 
The fact that it ties Naruto to Sakura's new beauty shows that it has a romantic undertone 


NH theory 



Like I said before If I combine this official info and NH theory, it'll be :
"Hinata is pregnant with Naruto's baby but Naruto's eyes on Sakura"


----------



## Phemt (Sep 12, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> If I remember it right, the "2 years" thing was about the time since the previous movie release, not about the movie timeskip.



I was talking about the characters being shown in their adulthood before doing so in the original source material.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 12, 2014)

> "この美人はーそう、春野サクラ。女性らしさが増したサクラに、きっとナルトは?"
> 
> "Yes, this beautiful woman is HarunoSakura. she became more feminine, and Naruto must be..."


...must be proud of his girlfriend, i think.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> ...must be proud of his girlfriend, i think.



Nice try Satan.


----------



## vered (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> they will obviously hold Sasuke's sketch if there is one
> 
> its the biggest mystery, if they reveal him they kill the story



I agree they are saving the best batch for the last:

 Kakashi, Ino, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, Sasuke

and the kages of course.


----------



## TRN (Sep 12, 2014)

vered said:


> I agree they are saving the best batch for the last:
> 
> Kakashi, Ino, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, Sasuke
> 
> and the kages of course.



guarantee sasuke has no eyes if he is alive


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2014)

Blind Sasuke??


----------



## TRN (Sep 12, 2014)

starr said:


> Blind Sasuke??



No uchiha besides obito(with his will of rin) will reach the blind king level


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> they will obviously hold Sasuke's sketch if there is one
> 
> its the biggest mystery, if they reveal him they kill the story


they already  fucked up with naruto.  now,  his anime fight  with obito doesnt mwan anything since he is alive and well. 

this is shounen. no one dies.  neji is just...  he is not sasuke or naruto or gaara,  for example.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 12, 2014)

Depends, maybe Sasuke has something like a scar, or his clothing might indicate something, etc. 

Ugh the lack of info is still so meh, screw you WSJ


----------



## Deynard (Sep 12, 2014)

So, tomorrow 42nd WSJ will be released in Japan. I guess it's time to update naruto-movie.com


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 12, 2014)

vered said:


> I agree they are saving the best batch for the last:
> Ino, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, Sasuke



Why does it take so long. I can't wait anymore.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Sep 12, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> This means Naruto is interesting in and loves Sakura more now !!
> so It'll be much NS scenes in this movie



That's only some anime team commentary but keep dreaming! 

My sign is more canon than anything though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 12, 2014)

Deynard said:


> So, tomorrow 42nd WSJ will be released in Japan. I guess it's time to update naruto-movie.com



What is there to update?


----------



## Deynard (Sep 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> What is there to update?



Tons of sketches, few trailers, posters, info about plot. Gimme all!


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Depends, maybe Sasuke has something like a scar, or his clothing might indicate something, etc.
> 
> Ugh the lack of info is still so meh, screw you WSJ



what kills me is they seriously treat the audience like dimwits even though i am sure everyone knows there will be a happy ending


----------



## Lace (Sep 12, 2014)

Deynard said:


> So, tomorrow 42nd WSJ will be released in Japan. I guess it's time to update naruto-movie.com



Isn't it Saturday there already?


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2014)

Jump comes out on Monday in Japan anyway


----------



## Lace (Sep 12, 2014)

There was an early release this week I thought?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 12, 2014)

you nikkas there's nothing for the site to update though


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you nikkas there's nothing for the site to update though


'
more images of naruto's butt 


HD images of the name.... maybe some soiled pants just to show how SHITTY naruto is......... get it?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 12, 2014)

i wanna see sasuke ugh


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 12, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> That's only some anime team commentary but keep dreaming!



It's from official trailer of the movie  and the anime (SP) who going to animate this movie 



Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.



sasusakucannon said:


> My sign is more canon than anything though.



My avatar is more canon than AU world cover


----------



## Deynard (Sep 13, 2014)

Geg said:


> Jump comes out on Monday in Japan anyway



Already out. It's earlier release this week -.-


----------



## Kony (Sep 13, 2014)

Seriously, can we lock that topic until there is a trailer or something ? Or make a new topic for true news and let this one for flooding


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2014)

Kony said:


> Seriously, can we lock that topic until there is a trailer or something ? Or make a new topic for true news and let this one for flooding



i dont agree on that. 

i like the idea of a thread for news but that thread should be locked as well because many will confuse it for this thread or they simply dont know about this thread so they discuss the news there instead of here. even if it is locked and a only a mod can edit it, we would still get the news before the mods, most likely, in this thread and discuss it in this thread making that thread obsolete anyway unless you want delayed news :/


----------



## Kony (Sep 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont agree on that.
> 
> i like the idea of a thread for news but that thread should be locked as well because many will confuse it for this thread or they simply dont know about this thread so they discuss the news there instead of here. even if it is locked and a only a mod can edit it, we would still get the news before the mods, most likely, in this thread and discuss it in this thread making that thread obsolete anyway unless you want delayed news :/



Editing first post of the topic when there is a news could be a solution though


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2014)

Kony said:


> Editing first post of the topic when there is a news could be a solution though



who reads the first post and not just the title?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 13, 2014)

...okay, since people were having fun with movie fanarts a little while back, I'll contribute too.

From :



_A sticky love_

*Naruto:* "All right. Eat this, dattebayo."

*Sasuke:* ".........I refuse."

*Naruto:* "Sasukeeeeeeeee!"

*Naruto:* "Didn't I tell you that I'm worried about you?! I mean, look here! It's already been a few days since we started getting info on the movie... and okay, so it's pretty normal that my sketch would come out first, since I'm the main character...! Let's even say that the appearance of Sakura-chan's sketch is natural, since she's the heroine...! But... Shikamaru! Even Sai...! The fact that they're purposefully ignoring you while publishing the characters' sketches, despite you being the semi-main character, can only mean one thing! That out of all the members of Team 7, you're the only one who couldn't grow up, right?!"

*Sasuke:* "You clearly don't understand anything, you idiot... you're being manipulated by the moves of Kishimoto-sensei and the anime staff! Obviously the appearance of the main character will be delayed! Also, don't point your chopsticks at people, it's rude. Seriously, this doesn't have anything to do with natto..."

*Naruto:* "Sasukeeeeeeeee!"

*Sasuke:* ".........!"

*Sasuke:* "Wha... what are you two doing...!"

*Naruto:* "The feelings you don't want to admit to... I understand them! But, Sasuke... despite your age, you still aren't able to eat natto, right? Just look at how huge I became by overcoming my hate for vegetables... and that's why I want you to overcome your hate for natto, so that you'll become huge like me, dattebayo! Because we're good friends!"

*Sasuke:* ".........." _*What the hell is this guy saying!?*_



*Naruto:* "Well then, Sasuke... eat this, and let's become adults together! Open uuuuuuuup..."

*Sasuke:* "...EAT IT YOURSELF."

*Sakura:* "Sasuke-kun! Didn't Naruto tell you that he's only thinking about your own good! So please! Eat your natto! I want us to become adults together!"

*Sasuke:* "Sakura..."

*Kakashi:* "Sasuke... in the past I only forced Naruto to eat his veggies, and forgot to make you eat some natto... but to think that your body would stop growing to such an extent...! I'm sorry to have been such a worthless teacher for you..." _*I thought you'd become much taller!*_

*Sasuke:* _*angry*_

*Naruto:* "Sa..... Sasukeeeee..."

*Sasuke:* ".........!"

*Naruto:* "I'm begging you... please... please eat your natto, Sasuke..."

*Sasuke:* "Why... why are you so obsessed with me...?"

*Naruto:* "BECAUSE WE'RE FRIENDS!"

*Naruto:* "And besides..."



*Naruto:* "...never mind vegetables, I was forced to go so far as to eat INSECTS, so I'd just feel miserable if you were the only one who could get away with not eating natto, dattebayo... Sasukeeee..."

*Naruto:* "Come on! Be a good boy and cover yourself with natto!"

*Sasuke:* "NEVEEEEEEEER, STOP IIIIIIITITTT!"

*Itachi:* ".........!"

*Itachi:* "Hey. You're being pretty noisy, what's going on?"

*Naruto:* "Ah! Itachi."

*Sasuke:* "Nnghighi!" _*Nii-san!*_

*Itachi:* "Sasuke... and you too, Naruto... what are you doing?"

*Sasuke:* "NII... NII-SAN..."

*Naruto:* "You arrived just in time, dattebayo! Please, speak with Sasuke too! He's acting like a little child, refusing to eat his natto and throwing tantrums and arguing without reason!"

*Sasuke:* "WHAT. Fuck you, it's not like I can't eat it... I'm just not gonna eat it if there's no need!" _*Don't tell Nii-san weird things!*_

*Naruto:* "Then eat it up right now, dattebayo! Come on, come on, come on..."

*Sasuke:* "I said that I'm not gonna eat it, you idiot!"

*Itachi:* "I see... so Sasuke still dislikes natto..."

*Sasuke:* "Tha... that's not it...!"

*Itachi:* "In that case..."



*Itachi:* "Well then, Sasuke. Open uuuup..."

*Itachi:* "How is it, Sasuke? Even natto becomes easy to eat, if you mix it with some raw eggs... right?"

*Sasuke:* "....................I... I guess it's not too bad..."

*Itachi:* "Ah ah... I see, so it's simply not too bad... well then, next time I'll think up an even easier way to eat it..."

*Naruto:* _*W-what's with this sense of defeat...*_

*Itachi:* "Tonight, let's have some sunny-side-up fried eggs!"

*Sasuke:* "Aaah..."

_The end_


----------



## Kony (Sep 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> who reads the first post and not just the title?



I just mean finding a place where we can check the most recent news without having to read pages of stupidity/speculation/fanarts


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...okay, since people were having fun with movie fanarts a little while back, I'll contribute too.
> 
> From :
> 
> ...



thanks!!!!! i saw it earlier today and was wondering what it was saying :rofl


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2014)

Kony said:


> I just mean finding a place where we can check the most recent news without having to read pages of stupidity/speculation/fanarts



how about updating the OP of this thread with new news or renaming to movie discussion thread while the other as "movie spoilers" thread like with the manga board?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 13, 2014)

Recent news are pretty much character sketches and a Naruto teaser. Idk we wouldn't spam so damn much if there is something. Now it's a lot of nothing. Feel free to check the Naruto movie website for the latest sketches, that's all the few info we got anyway.



Addy said:


> how about updating the OP of this thread with new news or renaming to movie discussion thread while the other as "movie spoilers" thread like with the manga board?



I'd say update the OP or something.



mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Mezzo for translating.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 13, 2014)

i agree with kony, all actually info should be edited into the first post.

damn lol ichimelove got banned? guess she trolled one to many times.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 13, 2014)

If someone wants to construct the post just send it to Geg and he can put it there 

I'm too lazy


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 13, 2014)

it would take no less that ten minutes to update the op, most of the info is already on naruto-movie.com, so just put that into the op and slap the mag scans as well. not that i'm volunteering though


----------



## Coco3 (Sep 13, 2014)

When this movie come  out ?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 13, 2014)

first week of December.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucrecia said:


> Why does it take so long. I can't wait anymore.



I can't wait to see Kakashi,Hinata, and Kiba.


----------



## Coco3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> first week of December.



Thanks 



From where this come ?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 14, 2014)

We won't see the movie until nearly summer next year right? No dvd for months.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 14, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> We won't see the movie until nearly summer next year right? No dvd for months.




All Naruto movies have had an 8 month gap between theater/dvd, which 
would make it August 2015. 

Maybe if the anime ends before that I could see them doing it sooner


----------



## Deynard (Sep 14, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Maybe if the anime ends before that I could see them doing it sooner



I don't think so, it doesn't matter if anime is still airing, it's DVD companies policy, DVD with movies come out in Japan around 8 month after cinema premiere. It's not related to series.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 14, 2014)

we'll have a decent summary soon enough. especially since there will be no manga, the demand for a fix will be legit.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 14, 2014)

Deynard said:


> I don't think so, it doesn't matter if anime is still airing, it's DVD companies policy, DVD with movies come out in Japan around 8 month after cinema premiere. It's not related to series.



I don't think there's a rule that prohibits them from releasing it when they want 

The last Pokemon movie took 5 months, Phantom Rouge and Battle of Gods took 6 months, Last Mission 7, and I know I've seen some as early as 4.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 14, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I don't think there's a rule that prohibits them from releasing it when they want
> 
> The last Pokemon movie took 5 months, Phantom Rouge and Battle of Gods took 6 months, and I know I've seen some as early as 4.



Wuuu, I didn't knew that hmm.. well...besides Road to Ninja was out after 5-6 months in korean version


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 14, 2014)

yeah what insane said, that 8 month rule has been broken a butch of times already. no fucks given.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh yeah, I won't be able to see this movie come December anyway.

Huh.

Wonder if we'll get anything this week despite no chapter.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 15, 2014)

I made some versions:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2014)

Sasuke sporting the Madz hairdo


----------



## Azaleia (Sep 15, 2014)

Woah, Sasuke looks like a young Madara. Mmm I guess Pierrot will keep making us wait until certain stuff gets resolved.


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I made some versions:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



everyone has a side fringe  cute


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 16, 2014)

The frog is so random


----------



## Addy (Sep 16, 2014)

anyone  hopes one of the new designs  is blod?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2014)

I like all the designs. They are all badass.


----------



## lacey (Sep 16, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I made some versions:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ino's definitely my favourite.
Would be hilarious if they decided to have Sasuke look like Madara.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

i think RTN designs were much better  just because of how different they were for some characters compared to the canon timeline. 

this time,  it seems lazy or kishi is trying too hard.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 17, 2014)

Hopefully we get sketches tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 17, 2014)

damn thought it was today, still haven't gotten used to releases being out Thursdays or Fridays again


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

there is no chapter this week so i highly doubt there will sketches 

still hopping we see team taka


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 17, 2014)

Yea well no chapter doesn't mean there's no sketches, but obviously I'm not expecting much from WSJ 

I'm just popping up a reminder just in case


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

i wonder why are they delaying team 8 sketches? 

if hinata has an outragouse design compared to part 2 as she and sasuke did with RTN, why are they delaying it along side kiba and shino? 

the more i think about this movie, the more i believe they have yet to animate anything with it


----------



## takL (Sep 17, 2014)

i remember i had to buy a wsj issue with no naruto chap just for kish's sketches for RTN.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

so there is a  chance for sketches?


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder why are they delaying team 8 sketches?



don't forget Ino

saving the best for last


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 17, 2014)

Indeed .


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> don't forget Ino
> 
> saving the best for last



as cute as ino looks with her side bang, i hope kishi does something else with her. 

same with hinata.

the only two remaining characters that dont have side bangs


----------



## takL (Sep 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> so there is a  chance for sketches?



id say yes. lets wait n see.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2014)

Can't wait for Neji's sketch....oh wait


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Can't wait for Neji's sketch....oh wait



what there is a neji sketch and this movie is nothing more than an alternate reality movie but in the future which is why they dont show more about the movie so people can  think it's canon? :ignoramus


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2014)

takL said:


> id say yes. lets wait n see.




Great. Chin down and forwards to new disappointments!


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm back with new sketches 

*Spoiler*: __ 





It's Hinata and Tsunade , Kakashi sketches 


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's R-18 


*Spoiler*: __ 



each one of them get two versions 	


*Spoiler*: __ 



next week


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think RTN designs were much better  just because of how different they were for some characters compared to the canon timeline.
> 
> this time,  it seems lazy or kishi is trying too hard.



LOL this entire post is like parody of itself or something. Weird.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> LOL this entire post is like parody of itself or something. Weird.



Addy's insane


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sauce confirmed.

he looks grumpy.and blind ish.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What's this? Source?


----------



## teardrop (Sep 17, 2014)

when are we suppose to get the trailer?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 17, 2014)

sorry,not on my PC so posting it takes a while.



probably ninja'd by now


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2014)

That's confirmed fake dude.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah, that Sasuke image is fake. I copied and pasted the link for that image, it was posted in August (and before). The drawings of Naruto and stuff have been coming around in September.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 17, 2014)

ah really?shame,blind sauce looks so funny.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2014)

It would be weird if he was wearing an armor not only in the era of flak jackets, but when everyone else has updated flak jackets too.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 17, 2014)

My goodness, some people are stupid. Not only can't they see that it's chapter's 408's cover:



but they can't even see that Sasuke didn't age one bit, not to mention that it's colored.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2014)

Phemt said:


> My goodness, some people are stupid. Not only can't they see that it's chapter's 408's cover:
> 
> 
> 
> but they can't even see that Sasuke didn't age one bit, not to mention that it's colored.



Well, to be fair not everyone remembers some random cover 250+ chapters ago. Plus I can forgive people about the age bit, this movie is probably set like 2 or 3 years down the road, and anime characters hardly age. Look at Jiraiya, not a wrinkle on him even though he is 50!


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> LOL this entire post is like parody of itself or something. Weird.


how?   

all i said was that kishi was either trying too hard as with gaara or lazy as with the sida bangs


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> Well, to be fair not everyone remembers some random cover 250+ chapters ago. Plus I can forgive people about the age bit, this movie is probably set like 2 or 3 years down the road, and anime characters hardly age. Look at Jiraiya, not a wrinkle on him even though he is 50!




fake is still fake


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2014)

So tomorrow the skecth's.

They better have Hinata  i dont give a shit for the rest...


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2014)

no sketches so far and the chapters for other mangas are out :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> no sketches so far and the chapters for other mangas are out :/



Wait for it  It should take some time. There is still hope until tomorrow


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't put too much hope in it though


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2014)

i have lost all hope. no hinata or sasuke sketches


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't worry I'm sure Hinata will appear one day


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 18, 2014)

i'm just patiently waiting for sasuke!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Harbour (Sep 18, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Looks like the only characters who will be in the Last Movie *trollface.jpg*


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> *Spoiler*: __



is this movie trying to fuck with me? cause it succeeded and if these are the only characters, expect more bitching from me


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 18, 2014)

No, it's just repeated information with character sketches slapped on it.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 18, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> *Spoiler*: __



         

...


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 18, 2014)

This is not what I woke up to see.


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2014)

if there is no hinata and sasuke in this movie, i want a separate movie dedicated to these two. i dont care if it's an hour and half long of them staring at paint, i want that shit done stat


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 18, 2014)

Please stop posting fake, or already seen shit ._."


----------



## Esket (Sep 18, 2014)

Where the fuck are my Hinata and Ino sketches?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 18, 2014)

where the fuck is sasuke? bye @ this shit


----------



## Evilene (Sep 18, 2014)

Didn't the last batch of sketches dropped later in the afternoon? If don't get anything in the next three or four hours, I guess we will have to wait next week.


----------



## Mako (Sep 18, 2014)

Goddammit. The teasing continues.


----------



## Lace (Sep 18, 2014)

This is fucking torture


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fucking shit, saw all the new posts and got hopeful 

It's been almost a month since we got anything, come on. The movie's out in like 2 and a half months.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Its possible that they are the only one who will appear in the movie... tho i doubt it. Cuz Hinata is important... 

Unless Naruto ended with Sakura. And that would be beyond retarded....


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 18, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Where the fuck are my Sasuke-kun sketch ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Where the fuck are my Sasuke-kun sketch ?


----------



## Esket (Sep 18, 2014)

^ One can only wish.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 18, 2014)

pretty much, the fact that you are being teased, should be proof enough that the missing characters are in this movie. it is a huge tell.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 18, 2014)

"Hinata is important."



If this is filler then it's only natural for filler characters to be in it, case in point.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2014)

Phemt said:


> "Hinata is important."
> 
> 
> 
> If this is filler then it's only natural for filler characters to be in it, case in point.



She is important for parings. Not the plot. Duh !


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 18, 2014)

From 2ch:





I guess it is about to get the premiere's ticket?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 18, 2014)

No one's saying Hinata's important, but she's certainly not any less relevant than Choji, Lee, Tenten, Sai, and Temari. 

I hope Kakashi still doesn't look the same. Don't be so boring bruh.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 18, 2014)

lol no one notice that sai isn't there.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 18, 2014)

who gives a fuck about sai


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 18, 2014)

Hopefully, Sasuke is dead.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 18, 2014)

they always save the biggest selling point (Sasuke) for last...even if he's only in the movie for 30 seconds people will go watch the rest of the boring, pointless, repetitive "save the princess" plot just for the 1 scene he is in...

_That's_ why his sketch is being saved for last.


----------



## Lace (Sep 18, 2014)

They didn't have to put Ino's sketch in with the Sasuke batch  She's not important and people hate her so why didn't you release her's earlier SJ.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 18, 2014)

sasuke is sealed in naruto's hand.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 18, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hopefully, Naruto is dead.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> sasuke is sealed in naruto's hand.



Hahaha I would laugh so hard.



(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> lol no one notice that sai isn't there.



So its a fake... why else would sai not be there.



RAGING BONER said:


> they always save the biggest selling point (Sasuke) for last...even if he's only in the movie for 30 seconds people will go watch the rest of the boring, pointless, repetitive "save the princess" plot just for the 1 scene he is in...
> 
> _That's_ why his sketch is being saved for last.



You do realize you say. They trick stupid people that like sasuke into buying shit ?
If yes I agree cuz 80% of them are that way



Lace said:


> They didn't have to put Ino's sketch in with the Sasuke batch  She's not important and people hate her so why didn't you release her's earlier SJ.



If It makes you feel better, I think ino is the heroine of this manga not Sakura.
The shit she did in the war shits on Sakura.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 18, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So its a fake... why else would sai not be there.


no , it is real.


----------



## teardrop (Sep 18, 2014)

I wonder if those characters are going to have some importance in the movie, or are they
going to be put in the same light as RtN where they are only shown to make us see how would
they look like as adults, and then they completely disappear from the movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 18, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So its a fake... why else would sai not be there.



Does it matter if it's fake or not?  It's nothing new.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

I think Kishi would be ducking retarded to end up having NaruSaku being endgame.  

There's too much foreshadowing for NaruHina endgame.


----------



## Lace (Sep 18, 2014)

Can we not talk about ships here.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Pfft, what? There's no foreshadowing for NaruHina.

Now, if you want real foreshadowing, it's obvious Sasuke and Tsunade haven't been shown yet because they totally get together.

I'm not good at reading comprehension.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 18, 2014)

lul only one way to find out which ship is the endgame

till then 

i will wait to feast upon all the shiptards' delicious tears of blood


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SASUKE_KUUUUUUUUN !!!!!! 

*SASUKE - KUN *is alive   





He is still alive


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

^ wut



is that rly saske  


he looks more like tayuya or a cancer patient


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll believe it if someone who isn't psychologically damaged posts and confirms it.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

odango said:


> ^ wut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke-kun looks not wearing a Konoha headband


----------



## Lace (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like shit so probably not fake


----------



## Ruby (Sep 19, 2014)

Someone please tell me that's not his real design  He looks like Snow from Final Fantasy 13.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2014)

I was going to say he looks like Tayuya. 

That does seem like an awfully elaborate fake though, as weird as it is.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

odango said:


> ^ wut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he has an exposed chest again, and a pimp necklace  

real question is if his name will be on his ass like naruto or tattooed on his dick?


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Ruby said:


> Someone please tell me that's not his real design  He looks like Snow from Final Fantasy 13.



snow had an awesome design....... his character was a pedophilic obito 



PikaCheeka said:


> I was going to say he looks like Tayuya.



now that you and the other guy mention it.......... your right


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Hahaha. The picture Is real it's on sayan islands to.
Well his not dead.

But he looks like shit.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> he has an exposed chest again, and a pimp necklace.
> 
> real question is if his name will be on his ass like naruto or tattooed on his dick? : psyduck





more like across his chest


ladies dig dat chest




dat dick derr


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SASUKE_KUUUUUUUUN !!!!!!
> 
> *SASUKE - KUN *is alive



you have won your ticket out of my ignore list after one year.
















now, bring me my hinata sketch. what is her cup size?


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 19, 2014)

Wut.

...that's really him?


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I was going to say he looks like Tayuya.
> 
> That does seem like an awfully elaborate fake though, as weird as it is.



His hair is longer 



odango said:


> ladies dig dat chest








Addy said:


> you have won your ticket out of my ignore list after one year.



No one can have ability to ignore my posts


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Hahaha. The picture Is real it's on sayan islands to.
> Well his not dead.
> 
> But he looks like shit.



nah, forget about the head. kishi fucked up with everyone head (except for chouji's goatee ). and no, temari looks like a hooker 


i really wanna know how he fucked up with his clothes or not like with naruto


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

it just hit me, sauske looks like something from the pirates of carabian :rofl


----------



## Lace (Sep 19, 2014)

Emulating a little jack sparrow. Yeah I see it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Lace said:


> Emulating a little jack sparrow. Yeah I see it.



a more serious jack sparrow. 

i need some drunk pirate sasuke fanart now


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

i hope the anime doesn't pull the same shit they did with naruto as the anime version of him only had short hair and different clothing WITHOUT the facial difference.


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kakashi?


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

*Sasuke's sketch :* 

1) still not wearing a Konoha headband 
2) His look is evil I like that 
3) I don't like his eyes (one rinnegan and one sharingan ) 
4) wearing two necklaces 



Elicit94 said:


> Kakashi?





Nothing change


----------



## Mione (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmm. . gonna have to see the whole outfit before I pass final judgement on the new design.  

Now where is Hinata?? =/


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 19, 2014)

Honestly, Sakura is the only one out of team 7 who got an upgrade in this movie. 
Naruto looks like an eminem wannabe.
Sasuke looks like a hippie.
And Kakashi didn't change at all.

Looks like Snow from final fantasy.



Elicit94 said:


> Kakashi?


Still rocking that fucking mask I see.....

Kishi,stop being a cock tease and show us cockashi's face already.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Revy said:


> Looks like Snow from final fantasy.



not a bad design. i mean, the cahracter of snow is shit but i always love FF designs :/



Revy said:


> Honestly, Sakura is the only one out of team 7 who got an upgrade in this movie.
> Naruto looks like an eminem wannabe.
> Sasuke looks like a hippie.
> And Kakashi didn't change at all.



sakura's upgrade is the same as the rest of the girls so idk if it's an upgrade or not if it's copy past :/


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Mione said:


> Now where is Hinata?? =/



I found Hinata's sketch alone but I try to find one with her baby  to post it here




Revy said:


> Honestly, Sakura is the only one out of team 7 who got an upgrade in this movie.
> Naruto looks like an eminem wannabe.
> Sasuke looks like a hippie.
> And Kakashi didn't change at all.
> ...



without  his beard


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, staying largely the same is better than looking like..well, Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

all dis team 7 redesign 

only dis music video can express what i feel about all dis:

[youtube]d8xoTBZrzko[/youtube]



SASOOKEH IS RLY KOOUL 

SAHKOORAUH DA BOOTIFUUL


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Well, staying largely the same is better than looking like..well, Naruto and Sasuke.



What's sad is that they're going to look worse than their sketches once we see what the anime team has done with them.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

maybe the bandages mean that saske's got bad amnesia



or cancer


personally i want to opt for the latter 


but magic ninja shonen jutsu won't let it happen


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 19, 2014)

So Kishimoto finally got to add a necklace to Sasuke's design he's always wanted but was too fussy to draw before.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

ok, so the plot of the movie is as follows:

sasuke is the leader of gangsta hipster pirates  who is about to release his new hit rap single "dem hipster chains" but it has lyrics against konoha and the gov. thus, naruto and co have to stop sasuke from releasing this album!!!!!.


----------



## Mione (Sep 19, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I found Hinata's sketch alone but I try to find one with her *baby*  to post it here



Her baby? don't you mean the mini Naruto twins that she's destined to have? lol 

But, seriously where are you Hinata sketches!? XD


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> ok, so the plot of the movie is as follows:
> 
> sasuke is the leader of gangsta hipster pirates  who is about to release his new hit rap single "dem hipster chains" but it has lyrics against konoha and the gov. thus, naruto and co have to stop sasuke from releasing this album!!!!!.



but it turns out

killer bee was behind all this 


he was the true villain all along dat nicca


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> ok, so the plot of the movie is as follows:
> 
> sasuke is the leader of gangsta hipster pirates  who is about to release his new hit rap single "dem hipster chains" but it has lyrics against konoha and the gov. thus, naruto and co have to stop sasuke from releasing this album!!!!!.



maybe 

We'll have another fight between Naruto VS Sasuke in movie :blinditach


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Mione said:


> Her baby? don't you mean the mini Naruto twins that she's destined to have? lol
> 
> But, seriously where are you Hinata sketches!? XD



he deosn't have any. that is his point. he is just screwing with you XD


----------



## ziemiak11 (Sep 19, 2014)

Btw. What is it saying about 10.18?


----------



## Mione (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> he deosn't have any. that is his point. he is just screwing with you XD



I know Addy I was just playing along with him lol


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

HOLY SHIT SASUKE!


----------



## The greatest evil (Sep 19, 2014)

OMG 
Woooooooow
Sasuke Sama


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Hahaha. The picture Is real it's on sayan islands to.
> *Well his not dead.*
> 
> But he looks like shit.



Only delusional fools like you believed so.  I remember you blabbering crap like Sasuke will look girly with longer hair? 

Sasuke easily looks more manly than Naruto, who still looks like a kid. 

HINATA IS DEAD! NO SCATCH OF HER! *retarded logic*

Hahahaha.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Only delusional fools like you believed so.  I remember you blabbering crap like *Sasuke will look girly with longer hair*?
> 
> *Sasuke easily looks more manly than Naruto*, who still looks like a kid. :l augh





sasuke looks like tayuya


TA-YU-YA





this is what sasuke is now


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 19, 2014)

So if we learned anything it's that nobody managed to kick the douche out of Sasuke.

'Course the only way to do that would be to put him in the ground probably.  It's like being a Jinchuriiki.  You got the tailed beast taken out of you?  You die.  Similarly such a concentrated, omnipresent mass of douchiness as Sasuke has could not be removed without killing the poor fucker.  Not that anyone in a respectable state of mind would complain.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Only delusional fools like you believed so.  I remember you blabbering crap like Sasuke will look girly with longer hair?
> 
> Sasuke easily looks more manly than Naruto, who still looks like a kid.
> 
> ...



He looks like a woman though. He has more necklaces on than a $2 hooker.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

odango said:


> sasuke looks like tayuya
> 
> 
> TA-YU-YA
> ...



I'd get my eyes checked if I were you.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

good,  people know about  his design  now....  soon,  the fanart


----------



## Deynard (Sep 19, 2014)

Hinata will be final boss of this movie, so last sketch will be her!


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

odango said:


> sasuke looks like tayuya
> 
> 
> TA-YU-YA
> ...



The movie will reveal that Tayuya is Sasuke's little sister 







Deynard said:


> Hinata will be final boss of this movie, so last sketch will be her!



It's late because Kishi is thinking about how her baby's sketch looks


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> I'd get my eyes checked if I were you.



he has the bandages so i get the reason why lol


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke looks like he be hanging out with his bros outside a semi-urban citgo in Manchester, New Hampshire, drinking natty ice and grabbing his balls through his pants repeatedly whilst talking about how he vigorously nailed that drunk chick at his cousin's kegger.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> I'd get my eyes checked if I were you.



heh


sure




Addy said:


> he has the bandages so i get the reason why lol



and the bangs 


and the girly look


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> he has the bandages so i get the reason why lol



Huh? I guess anyone sporting a bandana looks like Tayuya, if that's the retarded logic.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up with this, but is Team 8 the only ones left without sketches? It seems strange to leave them for last.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Huh? I guess anyone sporting a bandana looks like Tayuya, if that's the retarded logic. : lmao



sasuke-stan, meet logic


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 19, 2014)

Narutaru said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this, but is Team 8 the only ones left without sketches? It seems strange to leave them for last.



Team 8 aka the fodder brigade.

Seriously it's not strange at all.

And I'm saying this as a person for whom Shino is a top 5 favorite character.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

So no one can touch his forehead except his brother (Itachi)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 19, 2014)

Where is my hinata-chan!? 

Oh, Sasuke still looks like a chick, nothing new.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Where is my hinata-chan!?



She's dead bitch.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

> Oh, Sasuke still looks like a chick, nothing new.




chucknorrislaugh.gif


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2014)

Seriously guyz, edit your posts  no spoilz


----------



## Sunspear7 (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol Sasuke being a fashionista :rofl Need to see the full body before passing on judgement. Kakashi being Kakashi as usual, the dude is consistent. Is he still wearing the flak jacket? Better not.


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh hey Sasuke looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so it's exactly how I predicted 

I wonder why he didn't get a full body sketch though, if that means anything.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 19, 2014)

Obviously it's because he doesn't have a body and is a preserved head in a jar.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I wonder why he didn't get a full body sketch though, if that means anything.



it means nothing and anything at the same time

nothing, meaning literally nothing down there going on for him


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Seeing as Sasuke isn't sporting any Konoha crap attire, it means Naruto failed yet again lol.

He's probably running after him in this movie.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope it's real because OMG!  I LOVE IT!  

And yes, Tayuya lives on.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 19, 2014)

Snowsuke? Even the necklaces... 

Kishi's payback for Nomura using Sasuke to make Noctis.


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh fuck why does he have to wear this thing on his head? Is it cold there? Is it a bandage or something? Wtf... How do I suppose to draw him with this thing on his gorgeous hair? 
Kishi smoking weed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

It's real. I can tell just by looking at the art style.

Sasuke wtf happened to you  Like he wants to be cool or something.

Kakashi obviously looks the same, Idk wth are you guys expecting from him lol.

Aaaah wished I seen this sooner


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Snowsuke? Even the necklaces...
> 
> Kishi's payback for Nomura using Sasuke to make Noctis.



Actually he's staying true and faithful to his original work.



Consider this dates back to 1999.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Actually he's staying true and faithful to his original work.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Seeing as Sasuke isn't sporting any Konoha crap attire, it means Naruto failed yet again lol.
> 
> He's probably running after him in this movie.



As you can see in this Sketch Sasuke's into some serious fashion. I wouldn't wear that crappy Konoha uniform either. It's only consistent with Shikamaru and Lee anyway. Kishi you lazy f-


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 19, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I wonder why he didn't get a full body sketch though, if that means anything.



From what little I can read, these pictures seems to be sketches drawn specifically by Kishi to serve as alternative covers for the first 100.000 movie tickets - which will start being sold on the 18th.

Basically, when they buy their tickets, the fans will be able to choose between the Naruto, the Sasuke and the Kakashi version.

That's why the sketches only depict a close-up of their faces, it's just a design choice for the tickets... Sasuke's and Kakashi's full-body sketches will probably come later.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Oh fuck why does he have to wear this thing on his head? Is it cold there? Is it a bandage or something? Wtf... How do I suppose to draw him with this thing on his gorgeous hair?
> Kishi smoking weed



No
Sasuke wants to be like this girl 


*Spoiler*: __ 






[


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 19, 2014)

I like Sasuke's design .


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

There's something on Kakashi's back if you look closely. Looks like kanji.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From what little I can read, these pictures seems to be sketches drawn specifically by Kishi to serve as alternative covers for the first 100.000 movie tickets - which will start being sold on the 18th.
> 
> Basically, when they buy their tickets, the fans will be able to choose between the Naruto, the Sasuke and the Kakashi version.
> 
> That's why the sketches only depict a close-up of their faces, it's just a design choice for the tickets... Sasuke's and Kakashi's full-body sketches will probably come later.



I'm all for Sasuke's version 

Sadly I don't live in Japan


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Seeing as Sasuke isn't sporting any Konoha crap attire, it means Naruto failed yet again lol.
> .



From part 2 , he didn't wear a Konoha Headband and he still not wearing it in part 3 too 



Phemt said:


> He's probably running after him in this movie.



This will happen in the end of the movie


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2014)

Not bad. I just wonder why the hat in his head. Got a theory but who knows really.

There might be more tham meets the eye in Kakashi's sketch though.

Now I wanna see them all in full shots.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 19, 2014)

Lucrecia said:


> I like Sasuke's design .



I don't dislike it but I don't really like it either, which is how I feel about all of the movie's designs except Gaara who looks fucking awful and Kakashi who looks the same so his is the best one.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke wears a hat/bandanna whatever because Naruto rasenganned the top part of his hair/head. So he's half bald.

Shocking I know


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Not bad. I just wonder why the hat in his head. Got a theory but who knows really.
> 
> There might be more tham meets the eye in Kakashi's sketch though.
> 
> Now I wanna see them all in full shots.



What's your theory? He's in the desert or somewhere with a really cold climate?

Because he's pretty covered up there. Can't be bare chested if that's the case.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sasuke sakura (Sep 19, 2014)

headband doesn't always wear in the head with some ninjas mmmmmm i dont think his the villain in the movie. edit:after seeing the whole thing .. wheres sakura ?! maybe shes  kidnapped and they all ganged up to save her


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Naruto on the right looks deformed asf.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



So the best for the last and Kakashi one of them 


Is a kanji for six (六) on Kakashi's back ? 
That means he is six hokage  and Tsunade is dead 




NOOOOOOOOO  I WANT TSUNADE'S SKETCH NOW!


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 19, 2014)

Link removed

hmmm


----------



## sasuke sakura (Sep 19, 2014)

so the manga ends and the movie and naruto haven't become hokage  yet we want to see naruto becoming hokage


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

How the heck you guys can catch that "kanji" is beyond me.

But Yeah I kinda saw it now.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 19, 2014)

...the more I look at Naruto's and Sasuke's designs, the more I start to wonder if this movie is actually gonna be a Konoha Gakuen AU where Cheersquadleader!Naruto tries to get ResidentSchoolDelinquent!Sasuke to stop smoking on the roof.

With a Rainbow Student Council Rasengan of Friendship. 



ichihimelove said:


> Is a kanji for six (六) on Kakashi's back ?



*sigh*

Here's a new pregnant woman craze.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

I trust mezzo.

It's another case of people seeing things that aren't there.

Unless she sees it, not believing it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Wtf. Has it ever occured to you guys that Tsunade might actually STEP DOWN than actually dying or do you want her to die so much.



mezzomarinaio said:


> ...the more I look at Naruto's and Sasuke's designs, the more I start to wonder if this movie is actually gonna be a Konoha Gakuen AU where Cheersquadleader!Naruto tries to get ResidentSchoolDelinquent!Sasuke to stop smoking on the roof.
> 
> With a Rainbow Student Council Rasengan of Friendship.
> 
> ...



Yeah Kishi reading too much high school mangas smh 

At least this wasn't as bad as the pregnant woman thing.


----------



## Mione (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know how anyone can make out kanji from that sketch, but when I first saw the image I thought there might have been something on the back plate. Although it could be just sketch marks as well. 

We'll have to wait for an HQ scan or the official sketches for his character to see if that marking really is there. 

It is interesting to see how certain things are lining up though. These concepts must be at least 2 years old for the production of this film.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke's look is villain  but sexy


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Wtf. Has it ever occured to you guys that Tsunade might actually STEP DOWN than actually dying or do you want her to die so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a joke. 

Pregnant woman craze? What?


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 19, 2014)

Plot twist: They gave Sasuke a Hyuga curse seal.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> I'll trust mezzo.
> 
> It's another case of people seeing things that aren't there.
> 
> Unless she sees it, not believing it.



It's not really like I have better eyesight than anyone else. 

It's just that in my opinion, you really have to _want_ to see that kanji on Kakashi's back in order to see it. Especially since that looks like his usual ninja vest... and since when do they put the kanji for the Hokage directly on the vest? Don't they have capes and silly hats for that sort of thing?


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Thread came to life. Unusual amount of members and guests. It's the Sasuke effect.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Thread came to life. Unusual amount of members and guests. It's the Sasuke effect.



No
It's the Kakashi effect


----------



## Kyu (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully Sasuke ditched the skirt.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> It's not really like I have better eyesight than anyone else.
> 
> It's just that in my opinion, you really have to _want_ to see that kanji on Kakashi's back in order to see it. Especially since that looks like his usual ninja vest... and since when do they put the kanji for the Hokage directly on the vest? Don't they have capes and silly hats for that sort of thing?



You have better understanding than most, if not all. I'll trust your judgement over anybody else's.

Not all Hokage's wear the same outfits though.

But if you can't see it, then it's not there.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> You have better understanding than most, if not all. I'll trust your judgement over anybody else's.
> 
> Not all Hokage's wear the same outfits though.
> 
> But if you can't see it, then it's not there.



This isn't really a matter of understanding, though... just of eye-squinting and shadow-guessing.

Lol, am I arguing against myself here? I guess I am. 

P.S. Can I just say how I love that everyone is waiting to see who will be the ROKUdaime Hokage? I mean, Danzo who? XD


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Lol, am I arguing against myself here? I guess I am.



Because no one believe you but believe me about six hokage 

This why Kishi draw Kakashi's back instead of the front like Naruto & Sasuke


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> This isn't really a matter of understanding, though... just of eye-squinting and shadow-guessing.
> 
> Lol, am I arguing against myself here? I guess I am.
> 
> P.S. Can I just say how I love that everyone is waiting to see who will be the ROKUdaime Hokage? I mean, Danzo who? XD



Your understanding helps anyway.

Comunque quello che ho detto vale lo stesso. 

 

Only Yondaime wears the Hokage cloak 24/7 (he sleeps with it too). Maybe Kakashi wanted it on his ninja vest.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Sep 19, 2014)

well kakashi without sharinngan is just kakashi so giving the job of hokage will make him usefull to me and also its obitos wish anyway


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah.. useful in the office signing paperwork.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

sasuke sakura said:


> well kakashi without sharinngan is just kakashi so giving the job of hokage will make him usefull to me and also its obitos wish anyway��



Obito's wish 



Phemt said:


> Yeah.. useful in the office signing paperwork.



wait until full sketch comes out


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Only delusional fools like you believed so.  I remember you blabbering crap like Sasuke will look girly with longer hair?
> 
> Sasuke easily looks more manly than Naruto, who still looks like a kid.
> 
> ...



I was trolling with him being dead. duh 
Yeah i expected him to look even more girly.

I was wrong he looks like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 3 necklace's and a fucked up head. HAHAHA

Naruto looks like a military kid and more nazi like  




Addy said:


> nah, forget about the head. kishi fucked up with everyone head (except for chouji's goatee ). and no, temari looks like a hooker
> 
> 
> i really wanna know how he fucked up with his clothes or not like with naruto



I guess naruto is fucked up in the hand while sasuke is fucked up in the head 
But dude i dont like it... Naruto has an awful headband but a decent outfit. Sasuke has nothing to like 

And he still has 1 retarded eye and 1 normal eye 



Gwynbleidd said:


> Oh hey Sasuke looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so it's exactly how I predicted
> 
> I wonder why he didn't get a full body sketch though, if that means anything.



Good job son 



Phemt said:


> Seeing as Sasuke isn't sporting any Konoha crap attire, it means Naruto failed yet again lol.
> 
> He's probably running after him in this movie.





Arisu said:


> Oh fuck why does he have to wear this thing on his head? Is it cold there? Is it a bandage or something? Wtf... How do I suppose to draw him with this thing on his gorgeous hair?
> Kishi smoking weed



He got his head bashed. Naruto hit him with his hand. They both got something 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Good job son.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

man,  tbat short hair


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Every time I see this , it looks like a kanji for six (六) on Kakashi's back 


If he's not six hokage then it means he has a power of six path  more powerful than Naruto and Sasuke  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

odango said:


> sasuke looks like tayuya
> 
> 
> TA-YU-YA
> ...



He looks like ging...



Or picolo


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Also Kakashi is hokage in the movie. 
I see the hat on his back... it looks that way.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

sasuke with no headband, and hokage kakashi with no indication of hokagw naruto....  part 3 is confirmed


----------



## Selva (Sep 19, 2014)

I kinda like Sasuke's look


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke with no headband, and hokage kakashi with no indication of hokagw naruto.... * part 3 is confirmed*



YES ! YES !


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke with no headband, and hokage kakashi with no indication of hokagw naruto....  part 3 is confirmed



So this second time you believe my post in just three hours 


Like I said no body can ignore my posts 



The Faceless Man said:


> YES ! YES !



I'm waiting for part 3


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> He looks like ging...
> 
> 
> 
> Or picolo



Yeah because Sasuke is green and has elf ears.

Haha.

Is this the 1st time seeing something like this? Were you born yesterday?


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Selva said:


> I kinda like Sasuke's look



i like it. love the bandana. idk how his clothes will look through but would be awesome if its a pirate themed


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Yeah because Sasuke is green and has elf ears.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Is this the 1st time seeing something like this? Were you born yesterday?



No but his head is fucked up.... he already has fucked up eyes... 1 sharingan and 1 rinnegan 
And 3 necklace's that cheap... 

I get it Kishi wanted him to look like a pimp but he looks like the guy who sells cheap stuff at the corner. 

Hippysuke



ichihimelove said:


> So this second time you believe my post in just three hours
> 
> 
> Like I said no body can ignore my posts
> ...



Yes Part 3. Its going to be epic !


----------



## Kyu (Sep 19, 2014)

Saw Kakashi as Hokage coming a mile away.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Are those even necklaces? Saiyanisland are saying they're chains.

Whatever the case, we'll get an explanation with Monday's sketches.

"Explanation", just some side notes.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Are those even necklaces?* Saiyanisland are saying they're chains.*
> 
> Whatever the case, we'll get an explanation with Monday's sketches.
> 
> "Explanation", just some side notes.



even more cheap


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke looks interesting. Naruto and Sakura have 2 versions, so maybe Sasuke has another one.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Are those even necklaces? Saiyanisland are saying they're chains.



It looks like chains (3 chains) to me 





Majin Lu said:


> Sasuke looks interesting. Naruto and Sakura have 2 versions, so maybe Sasuke has another one.



But this is his main outfit like Naruto and Kakashi 

And Sasuke never has a different outfit in part 2 like Naruto and Sakura


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

love tye chaons.  idk what people  are complaining about :lmai


----------



## Kusa (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a nice and quite unique design.I like it.

I did expect something very different, but i can live with that design.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok I look back a few pages and did not see the cover by them self or large, So here a site to find the image much bigger. 
Kakshi Link removed
I dont see any thing that show he is the hokage  like some people said. 

Sasuke Link removed
From the way he look. I dont  feel like he went back to Leaf with Naruto in the end.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Ok I look back a few pages and did not see the cover by them self or large, So here a site to find the image much bigger.
> Kakshi Link removed
> I dont see any thing that show he is the hokage  like some people said.
> .



You can't see clear a kanji *six* (六) on Kakashi's back because of Naruto's hand 
But there's other pic show some of it 


*Spoiler*: __ 





[/IMG]







overlordofnobodies said:


> Sasuke Link removed
> From the way he look. I dont  feel like he went back to Leaf with Naruto in the end.



me too


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> good,  people know about  his design  now....  soon,  the fanart


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 19, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> You can't see clear a kanji *six* (六) on Kakashi's back because of Naruto's hand
> But there's other pic show some of it
> 
> 
> ...



I see some thing that can look like it or it can just be sketch lines. I really wish the word are gone as that is what is hiding most of it beside the tail of it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> You can't see clear a kanji *six* (六) on Kakashi's back because of Naruto's hand
> But there's other pic show some of it
> 
> 
> ...



I told everyone its a hat of hokage. people cant deal with it.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like Sasuke will become the Sage and will go far away like Jiraiya to find the peace in himself. Pretty nice ending.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I told everyone its a hat of hokage. people cant deal with it.



There's a pic Kishi drew for Naruto wearing a Hokage outfit (in the shippuden movie 3)

He drew it in same angle (his back) like he draw it for Kakashi now


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Ok I look back a few pages and did not see the cover by them self or large, So here a site to find the image much bigger.
> Kakshi Link removed
> I dont see any thing that show he is the hokage  like some people said.
> 
> ...



holy shit.  there is no exposed chest  

he is wearing some sort of robe over his clothing.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

he looks arab with the robe and the bandana lol

love it


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke design is great.
There are alot of spoilers in these designs for non manga readers though.
Like Naruto's one and Sasuke's is truly intriguing.
Kakashi being the 6th hokage doesn't necessarily means that Tsunade is dead since Garra is well.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

it seems Sasuke wears a robe like cloak all around him.
he looks like a sage or a desert vagabond!!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> There's a pic Kishi drew for Naruto wearing a Hokage outfit (in the shippuden movie 3)
> 
> He drew it in same angle (his back) like he draw it for Kakashi now



Cant wait to see the confirmation 



Addy said:


> he looks arab with the robe and the bandana lol
> 
> love it



That is a robe ? 

His a god damn hippy lel


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke looks good!! yasss!!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

maybe the mods should put a major warning on the title of this threat for anime only viewers!


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

It's say " It's Naruto's destiny that Sasuke to be his rival ......." but I'm not sure 

I hope not another Naruto VS Sasuke fight in the movie 


FUCK you Kishi 


*Edit :*
But after I'm thinking there's no enemy/villain is equal or stronger than Naruto except Sasuke in the Ninja World


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 19, 2014)

oooo, yeah, spoilers in those posters.

I like Sasuke's look. Kakashi looks the same, but Kakashi always looks swag anyway. 

Don't need anymore sketches now. T8 fans can go home


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## luffyq1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke is a thug now.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

still better than  a  Japanese  male cheerleader


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> still better than  a  Japanese  male cheerleader



nope...

Naruto > nazi soldier / eminem style
Sasuke > hippy and a cheap one to 


Hippys are the worst people


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

i hope takl will translate the pages.perhaps there are hints there about the story.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> nope...
> 
> Naruto > nazi soldier / eminem style
> Sasuke > hippy and a cheap one to
> ...



nope,  my ass.  meza has  a point


----------



## Grimmie (Sep 19, 2014)

Again, I have no clue how people are seeing "six" kanji or hokage hat in Kakashi's picture.

First it was the "pregnant chick" with "large boobs" and now this!


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

Quite astonishing that Kishi would allow this to be published, knowing that it would spoil the current manga and anime events.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

luffyq1 said:


> Sasuke is a thug now.



nah,  his ches is covered


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> It's not really like I have better eyesight than anyone else.
> 
> It's just that in my opinion, you really have to _want_ to see that kanji on Kakashi's back in order to see it. Especially since that looks like his usual ninja vest... and since when do they put the kanji for the Hokage directly on the vest? Don't they have capes and silly hats for that sort of thing?




Every outfit of any hokage was different. It looks like a six. And it can only mean 6 hokage.



Addy said:


> nope,  my ass.  meza has  a point



I call BS. I see that kanji. Not to mention that the dying wish of hero/villain always happens. And Naruto&Sasuke are to young for the hokage place.




Grimmie said:


> Again, I have no clue how people are seeing "six" kanji or hokage hat in Kakashi's picture.
> 
> First it was the "pregnant chick" with "large boobs" and now this!



Nope there was no "pregnant chick" that was imagination from paring fans. In this one you can see the shade


----------



## mayumi (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke looks like some cultist. You know those guys who do satan rituals. 

Also Kakashi seems to be wearing the new standard Konoha uniform like Shikamaru etc.


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah the pregnant woman on the cover was a bunch of people trying to see what they wanted to see but the 六 is almost definitely there on the Kakashi sketch


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah the pregnant woman on the cover was a bunch of people trying to see what they wanted to see but the 六 is almost definitely there on the Kakashi sketch



So even *Geg* with me


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah the pregnant woman on the cover was a bunch of people trying to see what they wanted to see but the 六 is almost definitely there on the Kakashi sketch



Tell that to the sasuke fans. Cuz as usual they have problems when seeing stuff or reading the manga.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 19, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah the pregnant woman on the cover was a bunch of people trying to see what they wanted to see but the 六 is almost definitely there on the Kakashi sketch




I agree... beisdes on saiyan island you can find the HQ version of Kakashi poster... well, there's a kanji on his back definetely, so....


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

So Kakashi is definitely the 6th?
Well that will create some interesting theories....


----------



## sakuraboobs (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke looks like a thug but I like.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> I agree... beisdes on saiyan island you can find the HQ version of Kakashi poster... well, there's a kanji on his back definetely, so....



 i love it when im right


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 19, 2014)

From the month of October on TV Tokyo, in celebration of the release of "THE LAST - NARUTO THE MOVIE" on December 6th

_In celebration of the release of "THE LAST - NARUTO THE MOVIE"_

*A selection of "NARUTO - SHIPPUUDEN" will start being broadcast!*

During the program, movie information will also be introduced!

_The broadcast will start on October 6th (Tuesday)! Every week on Tuesday, late at night at 26:10_

Naruto's birth, his destined rival Sasuke, and Team 7 being reunited once again! Please look forward to this selection broadcast!


So basically, there will be Shippuuden reruns on Tuesday morning at 2:10 a.m. - during which they'll apparently also give some movie info.

...I'm betting on old/already published stuff, though...


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Tell that to the sasuke fans. Cuz as usual they have problems when seeing stuff or reading the manga.



Like when they thought Sakura is blush (chapter 632) but it was dirty and SP confirmed that 



The Faceless Man said:


> i love it when im right



me too


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke's design is awesome. Love the cloak/robe and the necklace/chains which seem to be throwbacks to a early design of Sasuke.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah the pregnant woman on the cover was a bunch of people trying to see what they wanted to see but the 六 is almost definitely there on the Kakashi sketch



Almost definitely there? Or is it actually there? And is there a Hokage hat?


----------



## Sorin (Sep 19, 2014)

Hope Kakashi is the sixth Hokage myself, though i'm not going to hold my breath on this one, even though there seems to be something resembling a "six" on Kakashi's back. 

Would be great. Sauce fans supporting him to be the sixth hokage, despite all the shit he has pulled over the course of the manga should be put on suicide watch


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 19, 2014)

there's no hat behind of him but i can see partially 六 on his back, naruto's hand covers it


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 19, 2014)

Now that I look at it again it's actually a bandana wrapped and tied at the back, I thought it was a beanie or something at first,  those necklaces are probably chains too, I remember Kishi saying he didn't give Sasuke a necklace because it would be too hard to draw and that's why he gave him a simpler design, looking at all the more elaborate character outfits in this movie pretty much points to no Part 3, in manga form at least, the anime might try to cash-in with something like DBGT and other movies though.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I told everyone its a hat of hokage. people cant deal with it.





The Faceless Man said:


> Also Kakashi is hokage in the movie.
> I see the hat on his back...





The Faceless Man said:


> Tell that to the sasuke fans. Cuz as usual they have problems when seeing stuff or reading the manga.





GoDMasteR said:


> there's no hat behind of him but i can see partially 六 on his back, naruto's hand covers it



There is no hat?



The Faceless Man said:


> Cuz as usual they have problems when seeing stuff


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

It it looks like a hat  as hokage you cant have the kanji on a simple jacket.
Try harder... you where already wrong twice 

And usually the hokage has something like that on his back


You cant evin admit that there is a kanji. Kakashi is hokage  stay mad


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

Why they didn't use Hinata's sketch on tickets (like Naruto, Sasuke , Kakashi) if she is popular in Japan ?  unless she is not


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Like when they thought Sakura is blush (chapter 632) but it was dirty and SP confirmed that



What? Sasuke fans thought Sakura blushed? You're talking about SS fandom...I don't understand what's your problem. Go to the anti SS FC with this shit.
If you didn't saw the poll made on chapter 632, almost whole NF - over 100 people besides 10, voted it is indeed a blush. You are the one deluded and anime team simply doesn't give a shit about such details. 
Now quit the trolling or I'll start negging.


----------



## Sorin (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't see a hat either. 

The "six" i kinda see it.


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't see the hat either but maybe the kanji is there. I don't care who becomes hokage, if it will be Kakashi first it's okay. Naruto will get the title someday anyways.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't see a hat either. The kanji looks like it may be there, but it's difficult to see with Naruto's hand and the text in the way.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorin said:


> I don't see a hat either.



You don't see it?



The Faceless Man said:


> Cuz as usual they have problems when seeing stuff





Arisu said:


> I can't see the hat either



You neither?



The Faceless Man said:


> Cuz as usual they have problems when seeing stuff





Altair21 said:


> I don't see a hat either.



You too?



The Faceless Man said:


> Cuz as usual they have problems when seeing stuff





Sorin said:


> The "six" i kinda see it.





Arisu said:


> but maybe the kanji is there. I don't care who becomes hokage, if it will be Kakashi first it's okay. Naruto will get the title someday anyways.





Altair21 said:


> The kanji looks like it may be there, but it's difficult to see with Naruto's hand and the text in the way.



It's too bad the six can't be 100% confirmed other than it being "kinda there", "almost definitely there", and "maybe there".


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 19, 2014)

Found this on tumblr:



> GUYS.
> 
> 
> I KNOW.
> ...



Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Forgot about that.

But his hair came back in the next page so.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Phemt said:


> You don't see it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stay mad  the kanji is there and by many people who are above sasuke fan intelect... people didnt saw the kanji before a Smod showed you...

Maybe in the next sketch you will see the hat to 
Cuz its there


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2014)

Gaara doesn't have a hat either guys, confirmed for not Kazekage anymore 

For real though there's probably not a hat in that sketch but there doesn't need to be a hat in the first place


----------



## CatnipAvenger (Sep 19, 2014)

Let's not forget, Kakashi was supposed to be the sixth anyway.

To get a bit off track here... When Kishi says that the show is ending, has anyone noticed that he tends to over-emphasize that "Naruto" is coming to an end? And the teaser for the movie says something about connecting to the next generation.... Just sayin. (Maybe its wishful thinking though)


----------



## hyugalele (Sep 19, 2014)

omg to much hate for hinata 
she is good character 
im sure kishi will give her beautiful design


----------



## Lace (Sep 19, 2014)

Kind of ambiguous. There could be a six on is back. There might not be. It's difficult to tell.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Fourangers said:


> Found this on tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.




kishimoto (and that rock lee writer guy) you sly dog(s)


----------



## CatnipAvenger (Sep 19, 2014)

No Naru-Kage would be kinda cool though, but I want Sasuke to control the anbu...
Konohamaru has been stronger than those two for years anyway. (Because all off his awesomeness is his own. No Kyuubi/Curse/eye theft... etc.


----------



## Hasan (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, only 六 instead of the Uzumaki crown would be boring. It would be nice if it is metal plating, similar to Sandaime's. Of course, coupled with the Shinsengumi-inspired sleeves that his father used to wear. That would be cool. :33

. . . also Sasuke's design is excellent. I am not too fond of his character, though.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

the hell is sasuke wearing with a robe?  

i thought  he was shirtless and he  was a hipster. on the hd scan, he is not shirtless. instead, he is wearing a  shirt and a robe over it 

seems like the stuff sand village elders wear lol


----------



## Hasan (Sep 19, 2014)

CatnipAvenger said:


> No Naru-Kage would be kinda cool though, but I want Sasuke to control the anbu...
> Konohamaru has been stronger than those two for years anyway. (Because all off his awesomeness is his own. No Kyuubi/Curse/eye theft... etc.



Speaking of Konohamaru, we already have his character design.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 19, 2014)

totally not seeing hats or japanese characters on Kakashi's back tbh


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2014)

The bandana makes him looks like Itachi. He too had one at some point.


This is more relevant to my interests. Why does he look the same...


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 19, 2014)

He's not in the movie they said.
He's gonna die they said
Go fuck yourselves I said.

Jk Jk.

Anyway design looks boss. Pleasantly surprised considering most of them are utter shit.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Sep 19, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> totally not seeing hats or japanese characters on Kakashi's back tbh


Same, I don't if it's just people wishful thinking or that we're both blind


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke's design is just stupid......


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> the hell is sasuke wearing with a robe?
> 
> i thought  he was shirtless and he  was a hipster. on the hd scan, he is not shirtless. instead, he is wearing a  shirt and a robe over it
> 
> seems like the stuff sand village elders wear lol



It seems he wears a robe on top of some kind of an outfit. It's not clear enough, so we'll have to wait for the revealing of his full design by kishi.


----------



## Lace (Sep 19, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> totally not seeing hats or japanese characters on Kakashi's back tbh



No hat. It's most likely a flak jacket.
As for the character, there's something there but I'm feeling doubtful that it's a six.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 19, 2014)

I see there a six here


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

Ruby said:


> Someone please tell me that's not his real design  He looks like Snow from Final Fantasy 13.



yeah he does.   Let's hope he didn't take on his personality too.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2014)

luffyq1 said:


> Sasuke is a thug now.



Wasn't he always


----------



## mayumi (Sep 19, 2014)

While I can see the six partially on kakashi's vest, it could also just be the trap on the vest. Look at SHikamaru's example for the 2 staps the hold up the vest.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke (to me) is wearing one of his high collared shirts but opened. It seems like Kishi went back to basics with him. The bandana must be a Itachi tribute. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the exact same one.


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

Would sort of make sense anyways if Sasuke didn't live in Konoha anymore.  Even if he made up with Team 7 would be so out of place (yes i know it's kishi writing), if everyone in konoha just accepted his presence like nothing happened. lol



mayumi said:


> While I can see the six partially on kakashi's vest, it could also just be the trap on the vest. Look at SHikamaru's example for the 2 staps the hold up the vest.



well it would be a bit awkward if Tsunade was still Hokage at this point knowing that Kakashi still needs to become the sixth before Naruto can actually get the title.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2014)

Tsunade may simply step down, like Hiruzen. She's "old".


----------



## Azaleia (Sep 19, 2014)

[youtube]uomsEhfkAJ8[/youtube]

Ehm, yeah, now I'll think of this ending thanks to his design. Thanks Kishimoto :/


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2014)

CatnipAvenger said:


> Let's not forget, Kakashi was supposed to be the sixth anyway.
> 
> To get a bit off track here... When Kishi says that the show is ending, has anyone noticed that he tends to over-emphasize that "Naruto" is coming to an end? And the teaser for the movie says something about connecting to the next generation.... Just sayin. (Maybe its wishful thinking though)



Where and when did Kishi say it would end, because from my knowledge if it was at Jump Festa last year, it was a misinterpretation that he told a group of Seiyu that wanted him to join them on stage next year "if that is the case I won't be here [at Jump Festa] next year" as a joke that he had stage fright.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

*Here is a fan art that depicts more of less how Sasuke looks though  it only generally depects the look since Kishi has yet to publish the full and accurate design:*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Thread moving too fast. 



ShinobisWill said:


> Just a joke.
> 
> Pregnant woman craze? What?


Yeah well the hokage because Tsunade died reason kinda gets overused lol

There was that Naruto poster having a sketch of a woman but the face is not shown. People thought she was pregnant thanks to visual fuckery and pairings. 



VolatileSoul said:


> He's not in the movie they said.
> He's gonna die they said
> Go fuck yourselves I said.
> 
> ...



Still can't fathom how people think Sasuke will die. 

It is obvious asf Sasuke would be in the movie and people still doubting it. Now, yall know


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

vered said:


> *Here is a fan art that depicts more of less how Sasuke looks though  it only generally depects the look since Kishi has yet to publish the full and accurate design:*



HAHAHA 

thanks dude.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 19, 2014)

It wasn't even the sketch of a woman, it was that old Kishi drawing of Hokage Naruto that Takl has as his avatar.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke is a good guy in the movie !
Kakashi is hokage...



The Faceless Man said:


> Any important stuff in this ?
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]





takL said:


> ・the tickets will be available on october 18.
> ・the first 100,000 advance tickets will come with those vol (=book) jacket.
> ・words in the book jackets
> Naruto "I gotta something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me."
> ...




I was right again... you can now start to praise me


----------



## A Rouge Shadow Clone (Sep 19, 2014)

I kinda like sasuke new look. He looks like a gang leader or a thief.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Sasuke is a good guy in the movie !
> Kakashi is hokage...
> 
> 
> ...



*praises Takl who did the trans* 

Alright I'll praise you for the Sasuke part.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> *praises Takl who did the trans*
> 
> Alright I'll praise you for the Sasuke part.



i already praised takL for the trans in 3 threads.
praise for me cuz i said kakashi is hokage... the doubters have been defeated.

GG


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Dood Kakashi as hokage ain't surprising, lmao.

I called it too.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke reminds me of byakuya in the thousand year blood war arc xD like a BEAST!


----------



## Sunspear7 (Sep 19, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> [youtube]uomsEhfkAJ8[/youtube]
> 
> Ehm, yeah, now I'll think of this ending thanks to his design. Thanks Kishimoto :/



I knew I had seen Sasuke's new look somewhere, there we go.

Naruto : The Last Summer, Naruto is trying to persuade his buddy Sasuke to join him in 5 nations swimming competition. Sakura trains them and adores muscles. Kakashi is the perv coach who reads bikini magazines. 

Sounds good for a filler.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

So the movie is canon. I hope now that no one will say otherwise.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Well...we'll find out if it's canon or not in time. For now, who knows.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

last one is  cooler?


----------



## takL (Sep 19, 2014)

i edited the post a bit. 

Naruto "I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me."
Sasuke "if he** isnt around(/here/there)...You* have to be protected by me(/I have no choice but to protect you*), i guess."
Kakashi "I have faith in my people. But for confidence I'd never let them go on any dangerous missions, you know."

Note that *the 'you' in　sasukes line is アンタ　anta, the 2nd person he uses to address his seniors like itach kakashi and hash. 
**and the 'he'　is 　アイツ aitsu,　the 3rd person to refer to his peer.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

takL said:


> i edited the post a bit.
> 
> Naruto "I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me."
> Sasuke "if he** isnt around(/here/there)...You* have to be protected by me(/I have no choice but to protect you*), i guess."
> ...



So sasuke learned some respect ? 

I wonder what did Naruto do to him... i guess amazing beatdown + sage powered TNJ


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 19, 2014)

takL said:


> Sasuke "if he** isnt around(/here/there)..*.You* have to be protected by me(/I have no choice but to protect you*), i guess*."



So, this is going to be AU, where Sasuke did get hit by Kotoamatsukami?



takL said:


> Note that *the 'you' in　sasukes line is アンタ　anta, the 2nd person he uses to address his seniors like itach kakashi and hash.
> **and the 'he'　is 　アイツ aitsu,　the 3rd person *to refer to his peer*.



So "he" is Naruto. No one else can be seen as peer by Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

So Sasuke is a good guy in the movie going by his sentence.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 19, 2014)

vered said:


> So Sasuke is a good guy in the movie going by his sentence.



His face says otherwise. 

Either way his head must still hurt like hell after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



current manga events


if he still wears bandages...


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

takL said:


> i edited the post a bit.
> 
> Naruto "I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me."
> Sasuke "if he** isnt around(/here/there)...You* have to be protected by me(/I have no choice but to protect you*), i guess."
> ...



so the plot is protecting hokage kakashi from ???? 



The Faceless Man said:


> TNJ



that and more TNJ


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> So, this is going to be AU, where Sasuke did get hit by Kotoamatsukami?
> 
> 
> 
> So "he" is Naruto. No one else can be seen as peer by Sasuke.



so much fail...


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 19, 2014)

Are people just dense or have they never heard of a turban? That's what Sasuke's wearing, not bandages.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the plot is protecting hokage kakashi from ????



good guess.
I think Anime only viewers shouldn't even enter this thread and it should have a warning of spoilers from here on and going onward.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

@facelessman: Edit that please.  

I know there are already spoilers here and there but maybe try refrain from posting too much of...stuff. Man idk anymore

As for Kakashi he ain't that weak why does he need protection


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> so much fail...


Yeah, I agree, it's fail for Sasuke to be on Konoha's side.



Altair21 said:


> Are people just dense or have they never heard of a turban? That's what Sasuke's wearing, not bandages.



People are not dense, people see bandages.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 19, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> @facelessman: Edit that please.
> 
> I know there are already spoilers here and there but maybe try refrain from posting too much of...stuff. Man idk anymore
> 
> As for Kakashi he ain't that weak why does he need protection



These sketches alone give off major spoilers, especially the Sasuke one. As for Kakashi, he's not really that strong without his sharingan. He'd definitely be the weakest Hokage in history, so I wouldn't be surprised if he needs protection especially if it's an opponent who can trouble Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

sounds like the plot for the movie is going to be all kinds of terrible.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Yeah, I agree, it's fail for Sasuke to be on Konoha's side.
> 
> 
> 
> People are not dense, people see bandages.



i meant as in you didnt get what takL wanted to say...
There is someone a villain that sasuke must protect them from... 
Also he know talks with honorifics.

His a changed man.



Haruka Katana said:


> @facelessman: Edit that please.
> 
> I know there are already spoilers here and there but maybe try refrain from posting too much of...stuff. Man idk anymore
> 
> As for Kakashi he ain't that weak why does he need protection



Okay you win


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> These sketches alone give off major spoilers, especially the Sasuke one. As for Kakashi, he's not really that strong without his sharingan. He'd definitely be the weakest Hokage in history, so I wouldn't be surprised if he needs protection especially if it's an opponent who can trouble Naruto and Sasuke.



We're talking about a time skip Kakashi here, so we have no clue how strong he is in the movie.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

vered said:


> good guess.
> I think Anime only viewers shouldn't even enter this thread and it should have a warning of spoilers from here on and going onward.



dude, i don't even think the manga readers should read the spoilers of the movie 

seriously, i really have no reason to read the manga anymore or watch the anime. 

none of the main players are dead and sasuke is back to konoha. 

though, the only mystery i honestly give a single shit about is if either sasuke or naruto will ever score aside from eachother? which will be revealed in the movie, maybe :/


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> -snip-



That doesn't mean you can just spoil a whole lot of everything as you wish. But seems like it's hard not to, meh.

This entire thread should just be moved to the HOU or something.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

Nic said:


> sounds like the plot for the movie is going to be all kinds of terrible.



Assuming the sentences are connected to the plot, this whole movie is basically a filler movie, dragon ball GT like.


----------



## takL (Sep 19, 2014)

who knows.  sasuke might be gypsy kage  talking to a gypsy kid.


i for one like the gypsy looking sasuke.



Addy said:


> so the plot is protecting hokage kakashi from ????



sounds like so.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i meant as in you didnt get what takL wanted to say...
> There is someone a villain that sasuke must protect them from...



I get that, but it is you who interprets Sasuke's words of protecting someone as something he desires to do from the bottom of his heart, when he actually states the reason of his actions to be  absence of "him".



The Faceless Man said:


> Also he know talks with *honorifics*.



I fail to see -chan, -kun, -san, -dono and -sama in the translation.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> We're talking about a time skip Kakashi here, so we have no clue how strong he is in the movie. But of course, because Naruto and Sasuke get to keep their
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Time skip or not he won't be on the level he was with just one sharingan let alone 2 and he definitely won't be stronger than Hashirama, Tobirama, and Minato. Him being stronger than Hiruzen and Tsunade is a slight possibility but I wouldn't bet on it. So if the villain in this movie or whoever Sasuke is supposedly protecting him from is someone who can trouble him and Naruto then it's no surprise that he'd need protection. 

I'm not bashing Kakashi or anything, simply stating what the facts are.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2014)

Kakashi: _“I have faith in my people. But for confidence I’d never let them go on any dangerous missions, you know.”_

Well, sounds like Kakashi has ascended in some type of ninja rank in Konoha in a way. Can't spoil due to current manga events but its just what I am getting by what takL translated.

And also maybe those are Sasuke's civilian clothes. Naruto and Sakura have two outfits and its kinda clear, at least in Sakura's, which ones are the ones used for them being on duty.


----------



## Mako (Sep 19, 2014)

Is it just me or does Sasuke look like Tayuya?


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 19, 2014)

Protecting Kakashi again? We already had an one movie centric on him.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

takL said:


> sounds like so.



man, the last naruto movie with naruto on the main poster isn't about naruto 

at least, i hope that orochimaru is the villain


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Time skip or not he won't be on the level he was with just one sharingan let alone 2 and he definitely won't be stronger than Hashirama, Tobirama, and Minato. Him being stronger than Hiruzen and Tsunade is a slight possibility but I wouldn't bet on it. So if the villain in this movie or whoever Sasuke is supposedly protecting him from is someone who can trouble him and Naruto then it's no surprise that he'd need protection.
> 
> I'm not bashing Kakashi or anything, simply stating what the facts are.



The "facts" aren't your preconceived assumptions of his strength in a movie we know little about. The only probability is that Naruto and Sasuke are still completely broken with their gifts.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 19, 2014)

So, Naruto's phrase means he goes somewhere and wants some person to wait him to tell this person something important? I feel pairing smell here.

Sasuke's phrase sounds like "While Naruto goes away, i have no choice but to protect Kakashi".

Kakashi's phrase means he sent Naruto on some mission or what?

Well, it really sounds like Naruto and Kakashi/Sasuke will be separated in the plot of the movie. Hmmm.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I fail to see -chan, -kun, -san, -dono and -sama in the translation.



The Faceless man doesn't know what he's talking about, as usual.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Protecting Kakashi again? We already had an one movie centric on him.



i hope it is one of those "sub plot leads to a bigger sub plot" type of stories.

i love kakashi and all but......... seeing him as hokage targeted by another filler character for 90 minutes is...... boring :/

seriously hope the villain is oro or madara


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

takL said:


> who knows.  sasuke might be gypsy kage  talking to a gypsy kid.
> 
> 
> i for one like the gypsy looking sasuke.
> ...



Ummm... bro.
Im gypsy... i can assure this is not the case and sasuke is a hippie




Last Rose of Summer said:


> I get that, but it is you who interprets Sasuke's words of protecting someone as something *he desires to do from the bottom of his heart, when he actually states the reason of his actions to be  absence of "him".*
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see -chan, -kun, -san, -dono and -sama in the translation.



You are nitpicking. But oh well.



takL said:


> Note that *the 'you' in　sasukes line is アンタ　anta, the 2nd person *he uses to address his seniors like itach kakashi and hash*.
> **and the 'he'　is 　アイツ aitsu,　the 3rd person to refer to his peer.



It looks honorific.. or i might read it wrong ?



Harbour said:


> So, Naruto's phrase means he goes somewhere and wants some person to wait him to tell this person something important? I feel pairing smell here.
> 
> Sasuke's phrase sounds like "While Naruto goes away, i have no choice but to protect Kakashi".
> 
> ...



Yep and someone will come and beat kakashi and sasuke... Naruto will return and save them by teaming up with sasuke.
The day is saved GG


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Snip



It's not even wishful thinking, it's having common sense to not judge something before it's revealed.

"Anybody reasonable"  If you don't know something, then don't talk at all.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, Naruto's phrase means he goes somewhere and wants some person to wait him to tell this person something important? I feel pairing smell here.
> 
> Sasuke's phrase sounds like "While Naruto goes away, i have no choice but to protect Kakashi".
> 
> ...



your thinking too much.

naurto goes on a mission. 

we get about 5 minutes of all the new designs including kakshi and sasuke.

naruto's mission has filler characters in it and filler plot which comprises the movie 

now, the only good way for this plot to go is giving one hour of scream time to the side of kakashi and sasuke showing us the new designs of the new characters and the changes they went threw like showing how the village is dealing with sasuke and whatnot. 

whatever it is, it would be a damn shame to send naruto alone on a mission to fight........ well, filler


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So I guess you'd also think Naruto could reach BM level without Kurama? Use common sense. And use my edited quote because my first one had spoilers.



He only needs the bijuu chakra not the beast itself just like he has chakra from all other bijuu's
Its possible.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 19, 2014)

Mako said:


> Is it just me or does Sasuke look like Tayuya?



Why doesn't Hayate get any love?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Why doesn't Hayate get any love?





Considering the importance of this night for Sasuke... maybe maybe.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> snip.



Hiraishin alone would put Kakashi on Minato level, which is above Kakashi with 1 sharingan. Not to mention sage modes, Raikage lightning techs, ect. 

And don't get your panties in a bunch. I'm not saying he'll learn any of that. But if I can think of an easy possibility for Kakashi, then it's too soon to judge his strength in the movie.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 19, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Why doesn't Hayate get any love?



Why doesn't Mifune get any love?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I'm not talking about his current self or him with any bijuu chakra whatsoever.* I'm saying what if he lost Kurama and never gained any of the bijuu chakra. *Could he then reach BM level? IMO no way in hell. His SM is good, but his BM was simply on another level when it came to chakra, dc, speed, durabilty, etc. It was superior (by leaps and bounds at that) in practically everything.
> .



If he loses Kurama = death.
Yin Kurama saved his ass without any bijuu chakra he would die.

Naruto became a jin moments after he was born.... his character was always meant to have bijuu chakra in him.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The movie is canon tho so we might get something decent that ties in with the manga.
> 
> I got a bit hyped for this movie... it seems that it continues the story.



no...... just no on both the soilrish options you mentioned....... just no


----------



## Norngpinky (Sep 19, 2014)

At first, I thought Kishi gave Sasuke open-chest top again like he had in early Part 2! A closer inspection of the picture appears like he's wearing what he's wearing right now  

Plus the bandages/bandana... Why cover him so much, Kishi??


LOL, are we not going to see his duck butt hair, a classic for Sauce?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> *Use your imagination. I don't care if his character was always means to have bijuu chakra in him or not. If Naruto never had any bijuu in him to begin with then does he reach BM level? My answer is the same as before. Hell no*.



True but that is a story for fan fiction. Its like saying would have Sasuke got MS if he didnt have a brother ?

Nope  



Addy said:


> no...... just no on both the soilrish options you mentioned....... just no



You cant tell me now that this movie is not canon.... cmon dude.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Sep 19, 2014)

But can somebody explain to me how this shows Sasuke is talking to kakashi?


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You cant tell me now that this movie is not canon.... cmon dude.



i mean i don't the options you mentioned in your post which i deleted. you know how much i hate those two options


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

So many deleted posts


----------



## takL (Sep 19, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> But can somebody explain to me how this shows Sasuke is talking to kakashi?



unsure but 
he is using 2nd person anta, which he tends to use to someone older than him, kakashi, itachi orochimaru, hash and the other edo hokages.
although he never used it to someone like obito n danzo.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Sep 19, 2014)

takL said:


> unsure but
> he is using 2nd person anta, which he tends to use to someone older than him, kakashi, itachi orochimaru, hash and the other edo hokages.
> although he never used it to someone like obito n danzo.


Ah thank you, it's just people speculating(like always)


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 19, 2014)

takL said:


> unsure but
> he is using 2nd person anta, which he tends to use to someone older than him, kakashi, itachi orochimaru, hash and the other edo hokages.
> although he never used it to someone like obito n danzo.



and what about naruto's line? What he uses here for addressing towards someone ?
I guess that Sasuke was talking to Kakashi "If naruto isn't around here, then I must protect you!".


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

We don't actually know for sure if he's talking to Kakashi yet, but it's a good guess.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 19, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 73 (18 members and 55 guests)
TheDivineOneDannii*, UchihaJaime, ironblade_x1, TheMagicConch, Kakashifan727, Gortef, Obitroll, BlackBat17, RaptorRage, Deynard, ZiBi21, Bihyul, Addy+, kakashibeast

Sasuke's impact. >


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 19, 2014)

Fuck Sasuke; I', here for Kakashi-dono and him only. Just that one pic? I'm out.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I wanted Sasuke, I'll admit it. I wanted Kakashi too. I like them both. I'm glad they both look good, although I wish we had full body shots of both. 

Only people I can think of left that have designs I'm even remotely curious in are Asuma's kid and Konohamaru. Wanna see how much older they are.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 73 (18 members and 55 guests)
> TheDivineOneDannii*, UchihaJaime, ironblade_x1, TheMagicConch, Kakashifan727, Gortef, Obitroll, BlackBat17, RaptorRage, Deynard, ZiBi21, Bihyul, Addy+, kakashibeast
> 
> Sasuke's impact. >



Everyone came to laugh at sasuke or praise him. 
But the majority were for kakashi and the hokage foreshadowing.


Sasuke is the Sakura of men's. Half think his is a great character, the other half knows his shit.


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2014)

takl where did you find those lines? In those small lines of text next to Naruto, Sasuke, & Kakashi? Is there a larger version of those I haven't seen?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Sasuke is the Sakura of men's. Half think his is a great character, the other half knows his shit.


That's a fantastic way of describing him.


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Everyone came to laugh at sasuke or praise him.
> But the majority were for kakashi and the hokage foreshadowing.




I don't know why would anyone laugh at him  he looks so cool


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> I don't know why would anyone laugh at him  he looks so cool




He looks pretty ridiculous to me. Less ridiculous than Naruto/Gaara, though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep.

Gaara is utter shit.

Naruto is herp derp.

Kishi isn't trying with the males.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Sep 19, 2014)

i really like all the designs except naruto... his hair is not good lol
i was expecting sasuke to get long hair like madara and i was sure it would happen when chouji lost his hair.
but his new look is really good.

apparently kakashi is hokage and im gonna be annoyed. if this manga doesnt end with naruto as hokage then its a complete piss take.
there better be a part 3 in the manga if he is hokage.

sasuke is apparently speaking to naruto like a friend. wanting to protect him


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> I don't know why would anyone laugh at him  he looks so cool



I guess people who don't like hippies 
Sasuke is a hippie.


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 19, 2014)

I really dont like Naruto's design....clothes and hair included. But the rest of the guys are ok.



The Faceless Man said:


> I guess people who don't like hippies
> Sasuke is a hippie.



Oh please, no hippies  

Still need to see the rest of his design though


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 19, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Considering the importance of this night for Sasuke... maybe maybe.



Didn't even remember that.



Last Rose of Summer said:


> Why doesn't Mifune get any love?



lol. That's probably gonna be Sasuke in the movie after this one.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 19, 2014)

What do people have against hippies ?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> We don't actually know for sure if he's talking to Kakashi yet, but it's a good guess.



Who else could it be? Orochimaru? Maybe Raikage. 



Haruka Katana said:


> So many deleted posts



Not sure what I had written on mine.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.

Is this accurate?


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.
> 
> Is this accurate?



TakL translated this from a NTLM poster

Sasuke wants to protect Kakashi :33


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> What do people have against hippies ?



  they smell awful, they always are high and very stupid.
They want to save the world but they don't do shit.



bluemiracle said:


> I really dont like Naruto's design....clothes and hair included. But the rest of the guys are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would rather take the nazi soldier Naruto then a god dam hippie.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I guess people who don't like *hippies *
> Sasuke is a *hippie*.


i honestly tried ignoring your statement but your spaming that word like there is no tomorrow. 

dude, do you even know what a hippie looks like? 



sasuke's design has nothing to do with hippies. he honestly looks closely to the old sand ninjas with that robe and bandana that may or may not cover all his head. 

when i said naruto looked like a nazzi, i meant it because of the arm band. when mezo said that naruto looked like a male cheerleader in japan, he posted a pic to illustrate that. 

i am not a hippie by any means and i do not know any but your the only guy i see so far who says he looks like that.

i love southpark as well and i loved the hippie episode but i have no clue how you made that connection between the general hippie image and sasuke. 

stop that, bro. you sound very ignorant :/


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.
> 
> Is this accurate?



That translation makes it sound as if Team 7 is back together and Sasuke is back in Konoha.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.
> 
> Is this accurate?



Somehow there's extra dialogue or something. But it's fucking tumblr

I trust Takl more than this dood from *gasp* tumblr.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

wonder what happened with team taka and oro come to think of it


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

> Originally Posted by Takl:
> ・the tickets will be available on october 18.
> ・the first 100,000 advance tickets will come with those vol (=book) jacket.
> ・words in the book jackets
> ...



This is his post...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> i honestly tried ignoring your statement but your spaming that word like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> dude, do you even know what a hippie looks like?
> 
> ...



Cheap chains + bandana on his head + Robe = hippie ( his missing a joint )
He looks like that.
I'm not the only one who said it. Look in other threads...

Naruto looks like a nazi soldier tho. Better then hippie Sasuke.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Cheap chains + bandana on his head + Robe = hippie ( his missing a joint )
> He looks like that.
> I'm not the only one who said it. Look in other threads...
> 
> Naruto looks like a nazi soldier tho. Better then hippie Sasuke.


Naruto looks like he's wearing a different jumpsuit. 'Nazi Soldier', you DO know what the Gestappo even wore, right? 

And Sasuke doesn't look like a hippie, he looks like Piccolo. He's wearing a turban, probably a cape, and everything. If he was wearing a tie-dyed shirt with a peace symbol, he'd look like a hippie.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto looks like he's wearing a different jumpsuit. 'Nazi Soldier', you DO know what the Gestappo even wore, right?
> 
> And Sasuke doesn't look like a hippie, he looks like Piccolo. He's wearing a turban, probably a cape, and everything. If he was wearing a tie-dyed shirt with a peace symbol, he'd look like a hippie.



His nazi soldier cuz short hair... serious face. And that red thing on his arm is nazi looking.
And its not a jumpsuit now. Did even looked at his new jacket ?

Here is a picture of a hippie 

It's bandana not a turban.
And his a hippie.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Cheap chains + bandana on his head + Robe = hippie ( his missing a joint )
> He looks like that.
> I'm not the only one who said it. Look in other threads...
> 
> Naruto looks like a nazi soldier tho. Better then hippie Sasuke.



hippies wear (for the most part) beads, not chains 



bandaba on his head = tayuya as many point out and too many manga characters to count.
robe.............. where the hell do hippies wear mono colored robes? 


and what other threads? there is this thread, the  manga prediction thread and another made by sera.  in all of them, i only see you say hippie 

hell, when i posted the image on tumblr, i got some responses. none said that he looks like  a hippie. 

it's just your head over generalizing.


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Fanarts of new Sasuke's design:

*Spoiler*: __ 




by ~lawlliets


by ~ramen-shuriken




He has a scar?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Fanarts of new Sasuke's design:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Not sure. Kakashi kind of has the same thing on his left cheek.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2014)

Jesus, I don't recall all of the deleted posts to be spoilers.


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 19, 2014)

I really don't think Sasuke looks like a hippie 



> Originally Posted by Takl:
> ・the tickets will be available on october 18.
> ・the first 100,000 advance tickets will come with those vol (=book) jacket.
> ・words in the book jackets
> ...



I wonder what Naruto wants to show them


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jesus, I don't recall all of the deleted posts to be spoilers.



I believe they were deleted because of 'alluding' to something that happened to Kakashi in the manga, but not yet the anime.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> wonder what happened with team taka and oro come to think of it


This is why I feel people are jumping into conclusions with the translation(and what they think it means)


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Cheap chains + bandana on his head + Robe = hippie ( his missing a joint )
> He looks like that.
> I'm not the only one who said it. Look in other threads...
> 
> Naruto looks like a nazi soldier tho. Better then hippie Sasuke.



A hippie does not look like Sasuke. Why don't you actually try googling hippie and see for yourself. And that's not a bandana on Sasuke.

These are bandana's:





What Sasuke's wearing is reminiscent to a turban. Byakuya from Bleach has something similar as well.



You need to get over your irrational hate for Sasuke (which is quite evident btw) and look at things objectively.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Fanarts of new Sasuke's design:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



it just hit me. he has ashura's bandana lol


----------



## luffyq1 (Sep 19, 2014)

lol @ people saying Sasuke is a hippie.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 19, 2014)

Most people, on nf and other forums, are saying he looks like a thug, pirate or a wanderer, you're the only one I've seen saying hippie, pretty insistent about it too for some reason.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

I've personally been going with the "Pirate Sasuke" headcanon, myself.


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> it just hit me. he has ashura's bandana lol



Dunno if it looks like it...


Sasuke seems to have a higher one.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

kishi ripped off kubo


----------



## takL (Sep 19, 2014)

Geg said:


> takl where did you find those lines? In those small lines of text next to Naruto, Sasuke, & Kakashi?



yep. these are from the 3 book jackets to come with the first 100.000 advance tickets.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Arisu said:


> -snip



This is not the place to post this kind of stuff


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Dunno if it looks like it...
> 
> 
> Sasuke seems to have a higher one.



i also thought of that as well. 

although, we need to see if it covers all his head or not.

anyway, i dont get the reason behind it. did he go to the desert or something?


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> This is not the place to post this kind of stuff



Do not post what? Fanarts? Why? Just trying to discuss Sasuke's look in the movie <.<


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> And that red thing on his arm is nazi looking.



Armbands are actually a pretty standard way to identify the 'leader' of something in Japan... like school club presidents, student council members, cheering squad leaders, and so on.





However, I don't recall this ever being used as a symbol of leadership in Naruto... which is why its presence feels so very 'school AU' like and out of place to me.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

Kishi just like dressing Sasuke up. Just look at how many times he changed his clothes and his earlier Sasuke drafts.



Arisu said:


> Do not post what? Fanarts? Why? Just trying to discuss Sasuke's look in the movie <.<



I actually mean spoilerish pics/whatever but I always feel like an arse saying it. Guess I'll stop being a nag bout all this from now on.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 19, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Fanarts of new Sasuke's design:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Don't think so, some people are being too literal with how they see untreated sketches and think a harder shadow looks like a scar, look at Kakashi to see how Kishi draws scars, a lot of people are also interpreting the chains as necklaces, it should look clearer with the full body sketches.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Armbands are actually a pretty standard way to identify the 'leader' of something in Japan... like school club presidents, student council members, cheering squad leaders, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's red and it looks more nazi like in the context of his short army hair.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not the only one who said he looks like a hippie. I found 2 posts. And there should be more.
You guys are just terrible it not knowing how a hippie looks.



Revy said:


> nicca went from looking like Noctis from final fantasy to looking like Snow from final fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chabal said:


> I agree with this.The guys look pretty hippie and lame as a whole, not different enough and what's different makes them look worse.
> 
> It seems Kishimoto somehow learned how to draw pretty girls at last. Of course Sakura and Tenten kinda have the same face as a result but let's not be too difficult.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> kishi ripped off kubo



this was my first thought.



Ruby said:


> Someone please tell me that's not his real design  He looks like Snow from Final Fantasy 13.



but damn cannot unsee.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 19, 2014)

> Sasuke:”If it isn’t around here, you have to be protected by me (I have no choice but to protect you), I guess”
> 
> Kakashi: “I have faith in my people. But for confidence I’d never let them go on any dangerous missions, you know (I trust the three of you)
> 
> Naruto: “I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me, the both of you and Kakashi sensei you too! (Can’t wait!)






Altair21 said:


> That translation makes it sound as if Team 7 is back together and Sasuke is back in Konoha.



yes i agree. someone () is pregnant and he wants to tell sasuke and sakura, and kakashi too.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

rac585 said:


> yes i agree. someone () is pregnant and he wants to tell sasuke and sakura, and kakashi too.




Naruto: "Sasuke, Sakura-chan, Kakashi-sensei...

I'm pregnant."


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I'm not the only one who said he looks like a hippie. I found 2 posts. And there should be more.
> You guys are just terrible it not knowing how a hippie looks.



so? that only means 3 people dont know how a hippie looks like including you 

 i think people like revy and me said he looks like snow before knowing his chest isn't exposed.

Chabal's post was a reply to revy which means he was most likely influenced by what revy said which in itslef is missinformed. 

hippies are known for colored clothing, necklace beads, big sunglasses, and bandanas. not mono color robes, chains, and what seems to be  a bandana covering all his head or most of it.

say that sasuke looks like shit. that is your opinion but please dont say he looks like a hippie because that only shows you know jack about hippies.

although, if you and revy said (back when we thought sasuke had an exposed chest) that sasuke looked a hobo as snow.......... i would agree with.... well, no, he would still lack the hobo beard


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 19, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Armbands are actually a pretty standard way to identify the 'leader' of something in Japan... like school club presidents, student council members, cheering squad leaders, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Football captains (at least in Europe) use those


----------



## Arisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> so? that only means 3 people dont know how a hippie looks like including you
> 
> i think people like revy and me said he looks like snow before knowing his chest isn't exposed.
> 
> ...



Bro you failed when you said im the only one who thinks his a hippie.
You are only proving more fail by going this route.
I even gave you a picture to see a comparasion.

Deal with it


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2014)

Naruto looks like a fool, and Sasuke looks lame. Is Kishimoto on crack?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Armbands are actually a pretty standard way to identify the 'leader' of something in Japan... like school club presidents, student council members, *cheering squad leaders*, and so on.



"To me [character] is the coolest."


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke has a wrapped head and Naruto has a wrapped right hand... (recoil damage) well now we know Naruto knocks some sense into Sasuke 



ch1p said:


> "To me [character] is the coolest."


 
So many ignorant people that didnt read the correct translation and the meaning behind the message. 
Typical NF


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Bro you failed when you said in the only one who thinks his a hippie.
> You are only proving more fail by going this route.
> I even gave you a picture to see a comparasion.
> 
> Deal with it



honey, call me fail as you wish. that still does not change the fact you are speaking out of your ass about hippies when you know jack shit about them. 

what revy said is shown in a pic with an open chested snow which was later revealed to be wrong about sasuke.

even if he did have an open chest, two people saying he looks like a hippie doesn't change the fact they know jack shit about hippies.

cheap chains while hippies use beads? bandanas while hippies use small bandanas and not huge ones that cover all their head or most of it like a forehead protector? and robes because hippies wear what seems to be mono colored robes and NOT multi colored shirts with jeans? is that seriously your argument here? 

you were wrong. deal with it and move on. 

and while we are at it, naruto looks like  a japanese male cheerleader and not a nazi. i first said he did because i didn't know better.  that is like saying neji has a nazi symbol on his forehead and still insisting on it even after knowing it's history for the japanese/chinies.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> honey, call me fail as you wish. that still does not change the fact you are speaking out of your ass about hippies when you know jack shit about them.
> 
> what revy said is shown in a pic with an open chested snow which was later revealed to be wrong about sasuke.
> 
> ...



> i proved that im not the only one who said his a hippie. 
You failed dude... get over it.

I already gave a picture and said why he look like a hippie not going to repeat that. you must get past the denial 

Now you are tying to hard  Naruto has a soldier haircut a headband that its to big and nazi like thing on his arm.

But his no hobo/ hippie like Sasuke is 
They both look bad in a way but sasuke looks worse then naruto.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't dislike the guys's sketches designs, the only complain I have is that the headband that Naruto is wearing doesn't look exactly like one from the end behind it. I like the rest specially his bandaged hand. As for the armband that he's wearing I've noticed it has his clan's crest on it so perhaps Naruto here is hoping & trying to slowly start up a new Uzumaki clan in the village as their clan leader.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 19, 2014)

Damn, Sasuke's design and takl's translation makes me think Kishi will move away from the Vegeta persona and more  towards a Piccolo type of role.

All of this is kinda spoilery , but I wonder what it means for part 3 since Naruto obviously isn't Hokage yet in the film.


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't really look like he returned to the village, from his aspect, and nothing about his design suggests he became Hokage (plus there's the Kakashi thing), so he either changed his mind or was not allowed to. If it's the latter could it possibly be that he cried, bitched out and left (yet again), but this time without the unnecessary killing? Wonder if the movie will be about that or not, Naruto *STILL* determined to bring him back like an ungodly obsessive fucking creep or not. Unless they revealed plot information that I'm not aware of that contradicts this in which case well, that's out of the window.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 19, 2014)

About takL translation :


takL said:


> Naruto "I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me."



I don't know whose Naruto was talking to 

But this sound someone said to a girl (confession) before goes to fight the final boss 




> Sasuke "if he** isnt around(/here/there)...You* have to be protected by me(/I have no choice but to protect you*), i guess."



So Sasuke is not in Konoha and he'll return back to the village to protect Kakashi (Hokage)
LOOL So Sasuke is forced to protect Kakashi (have no other choice) bc Naruto isn't around , I'm sure he forced by his lover (Naruto)

He will be Jiraiya 2.0 return back to Konoha if there's danger or Itachi 2.0 return back to Konoha to check if his little brother (sasuke) is okay then complete his journey 
But this time Sasuke is back to check his lover (Naruto) is okay 


If sasuke is in Konoha , I can't imagine he'll let Naruto goes to a mission and he's staying in the village playing chess with other ninjas 



> Kakashi "I have faith in my people. But for confidence I'd never let them go on any dangerous missions, you know."



So Kakashi is six hokage (I'm right ) and Naruto , Sakura , Sai (Team 7) goes to a danger mission 



So Sasuke is a hippie 




Azaleia said:


> [youtube]uomsEhfkAJ8[/youtube]
> 
> Ehm, yeah, now I'll think of this ending thanks to his design. Thanks Kishimoto :/






I can't stop laughing


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke has a hat/turbin like picollo not bad. Maybe he becomes a wanderer


----------



## Azaleia (Sep 19, 2014)

What I'm thinking is, that maybe Sasuke decided to be like Batman/Itachi, watching from the darkness and taking care of those that need it. Reminds me of the Akatsuki from Road to Ninja.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke got scar on his head


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2014)

So Sasuke has gone full wanderer? Hurray! Now why does he have Byakuya's head scarf?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 19, 2014)

The bandana, the necklace, the hair - Sasuke looks fantastic. He's the only character so far who has noticeably approved in appearance. 
and the anime artist continues to be terrible. Its even worse when you have Kishi's Naruto right there to compare it too. at least he looks slightly older there.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 19, 2014)

Some of you guys are kinda missing the point with Naruto's outfit. It's a custom variation of a gakuran, Japanese school  boy uniform typically associated with delinquents in most manga.  I think someone mentioned it earlier , but the armband is supposed to symbolize  a Leader, or class president. Kinda like Hibari from Hitman Reborn and his disciplinary  committee. Technically , Naruto is both the Top of his class and the sole heir to the Uzumaki Clan.

Bottom line, the new outfit looks 100% better than his current getup, and this coming from a fan of the current style.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah, also a fan of his current outfit. And I also like his other design where it appears it is his Part 2 orange jumpsuit but fully opened from the collar (many times it has been said that he should keep it open instead of zipped up) and added with a hood now. Reminds me of characters like Sora and Tidus from Kingdom Hearts & FFX. 

Plus another critic was that he used too much orange and that doesn't go with being a ninja, now his upper-boddy clothes are full black. Now that I think of it, makes sense that he'd be using now his old jumpsuit as his civilian clothes...

And with that said I really doubt those come with his name tagged on the pants.


----------



## lacey (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah, Naruto's design has grown on me overall, so I quite like it now.

Currently indifferent to Sasuke's though. It's not terrible, but I don't really care for it either.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2014)

Somehting is up with Kakashi, I bet Kishi have something in store for him.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know how *takL* was able to read it ?


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 20, 2014)

Sasuke's outfit is intriguing because of the implications it leaves, from a sage , wanderer , vagabond, loner. Any one of these would be a good expression for his new look. The Piccolo feels are strong in his new design , indicated by the cloak and turban. I'm interested to see how this will reflect in his character moving forward.

Sasuke could easily become the contemporary Jiraiya of his generation.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 20, 2014)

Finally I found the original text that is written in the poster 



> ナルト「オレはお前にどうしても伝えなきゃなんねーことがある　待っててくれ」
> サスケ「アイツがいないなら?アンタはオレが守るしかないだろう」
> カカシ「オレは部下を信じてる　信頼がなけりゃ危険な任務になんか出しゃしませんから」







I see japanese fans talking about NaruSaku is official pairing , I don't know why ? 


*Edit:*



Sasuke's right eye


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Sasuke's outfit is intriguing because of the implications it leaves, from a sage , wanderer , vagabond, loner. Any one of these would be a good expression for his new look. The Piccolo feels are strong in his new design , indicated by the cloak and turban. I'm interested to see how this will reflect in his character moving forward.
> 
> Sasuke could easily become the contemporary Jiraiya of his generation.



maybe he was out of konoha wondering and shit like jiraya. he returned one day, found kaakshi was in danger so he teams up with kakashi and naruto on a mission.

makes more sense than sending naruto alone to be honest :/

maybe naruto and kakashi are saying those lines to sakura or someone?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 20, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Sasuke's outfit is intriguing because of the implications it leaves, from a sage , wanderer , vagabond, loner. Any one of these would be a good expression for his new look. The Piccolo feels are strong in his new design , indicated by the cloak and turban. I'm interested to see how this will reflect in his character moving forward.
> 
> Sasuke could easily become the contemporary Jiraiya of his generation.



Kusanagi somehow becomes a reverse blade sword. 

But in truth, him being a wanderer would probably be the best ending for him anyway.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 20, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Finally I found the original text that is written in the poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not know whether to trust you or not but based on the text and the tone.....Naruto is only speaking to one person (no you both and Kakashi as well) and Kakashi spoke his last sentence in the keigo form (polite Japanese verb endings  to superiors or respectable people).

I think it may refer to Sasuke (Naruto uses "omae" a rough/casual way to say you) and Kakashi is talking to someone he holds with respect (Tsunade)?


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 20, 2014)

Who the FUCK did translating like this ? 



> Sasuke:”If it isn’t around here, you have to be protected by me (I have no choice but to protect you), I guess”
> 
> Kakashi: “I have faith in my people. But for confidence I’d never let them go on any dangerous missions, you know (I trust the three of you)
> 
> Naruto: “I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me, the both of you and Kakashi sensei you too! (Can’t wait!)


Link removed

He put some words from his mind to the original text 
Example: There's no Kakashi word in Naruto's quote  



> ナルト「オレはお前にどうしても伝えなきゃなんねーことがある　待っててくれ」
> サスケ「アイツがいないなら…アンタはオレが守るしかないだろう」
> カカシ「オレは部下を信じてる　信頼がなけりゃ危険な任務になんか出しゃしませんから」





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I do not know whether to trust you or not but based on the text and the tone.....Naruto is only speaking to one person (no you both and Kakashi as well) and Kakashi was speaking in keigo (polite Japanese to superiors or respectable people).
> 
> I think it may refer to Sasuke (Naruto uses "omae" a rough/casual way to say you) and Kakashi is talking to someone he holds with respect (Tsunade)?



Trust me


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

That translation sucks. How can they look so different ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2014)

ナルト「オレはお前にどうしても伝えなきゃなんねーことがある　待っててくれ」 
サスケ「アイツがいないなら…アンタはオレが守るしかないだろう」 
カカシ「オレは部下を信じてる　信頼がなけりゃ危険な任務になんか出しゃしませんから」

Naruto : There is something I really have to tell you, wait for me.

Sasuke : Since he's not here, I will have to protect you.

Kakashi : I have faith in my subordinates. If I had not any faith in them, I wouldn't send them on dangerous missions.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2014)

Tumblr always pull this kind of altering translation shit for whatever reason.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> but based on the text and the tone.....Naruto is only speaking to one person (no you both and Kakashi as well) and Kakashi spoke his last sentence in the keigo form (polite Japanese verb endings  to superiors or respectable people).
> 
> I think it may refer to Sasuke (Naruto uses "omae" a rough/casual way to say you) and Kakashi is talking to someone he holds with respect (Tsunade)?



agreed. as far as i can remember naruto doesnt use omae for his seniors or female peers save hinata.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Naruto must tell something to hinata 

This got to be good


----------



## vered (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> agreed. as far as i can remember naruto doesnt use omae for his seniors or female peers save hinata.



So more likely than not  he refers to one of his teammates or of his age group?
I guess team 7 are off to a mission or Sasuke and someone are away and Naruto needs to meet them?or it's the other way around.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto must tell something to hinata
> 
> This got to be good



Naruto tells her to care their baby 



vered said:


> So more likely than not  he refers to one of his teammates or of his age group?
> I guess team 7 are off to a mission or Sasuke and someone are away and Naruto needs to meet them?or it's the other way around.



yeah , there's no longer Team 7 and Sasuke is not in Konoha  

 it's not necessary be called *Team 7* but there's team will go to mission (Naruto , Sakura , Sai , Shikamaru .....etc have a mission outfit)

Unless that info in the poster is wrong or just for ads 


> カカシ「オレは部下を信じてる　信頼がなけりゃ危険な任務になんか出しゃしませんから」
> 
> Kakashi : I have faith in my subordinates. If I had not any faith in them, I wouldn't send them on dangerous missions.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

It might be that Sasuke and Naruto are jounin.
Thus they are subordinates to kakashi.

Sakura could be a medic nin outside them.
No team 7.

My 2 cents


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> It might be that Sasuke and Naruto are jounin.
> Thus they are subordinates to kakashi.
> 
> Sakura could be a medic nin outside them.
> ...



Shikamaru is jounin too 

And Sakura is the strongest a medic nin (after Tsunade) so she should be jounin 

No team 7


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 20, 2014)

The reason why sasule covered his head is because it got hit by rasengan


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Naruto hand wrapped in bandages while Sasuke head is wrapped in bandages.

I wonder what happen 
I predict massive head kick.  

Obito got a punch that sent him into a flashback. 
Imagine what effect will get here.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 20, 2014)

Naruto dont need to tnj sasule, all he need is rasengan to the head to make him straight.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> It might be that Sasuke and Naruto are jounin.
> Thus they are subordinates to kakashi.
> 
> Sakura could be a medic nin outside them.
> ...



i dont think any of this would matter if the movie is focused on naruto and sakura, for example.

remember the RTN movie? so many characters but all we got was a few seconds :/


----------



## Phemt (Sep 20, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> ナルト「オレはお前にどうしても伝えなきゃなんねーことがある　待っててくれ」
> サスケ「アイツがいないなら…アンタはオレが守るしかないだろう」
> カカシ「オレは部下を信じてる　信頼がなけりゃ危険な任務になんか出しゃしませんから」
> 
> ...



That is all? Does that translate to Kakashi being Hokage or that he's just merely in command of Team 7 or another random team?


----------



## mayumi (Sep 20, 2014)

It looks more like Sasuke stays in village with kakashi to protect him, while Naruto is off somewhere on a mission with possibly other team mates.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 20, 2014)

Kakashi the new Hokage needs protecting? Thought it's the Hokage's job to provide protection.

So what does Kakashi actually do as Hokage, _if_ he is Hokage? Ask Sasuke to do the Hokage's job?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't like Sasuke's design for the movie.It makes me laugh to be honest:rofl
Naruto's one is way better than Sasuke's.I expected something good for Sasuke too...oh well.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> I don't like Sasuke's design for the movie.It makes me laugh to be honest:rofl
> Naruto's one is way better than Sasuke's.I expected something good for Sasuke too...oh well.



i am waiting for the full sasuke design. really hope it is inspired by arab or at least picelo 

i wish kishi made something unique for naruto. he looks bland


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2014)

Phemt said:


> That is all? Does that translate to Kakashi being Hokage or that he's just merely in command of Team 7 or another random team?



From what I can tell, Naruto is talking to/about someone about his age
Sasuke is talking an older/more experienced person.
Kakashi is talking to someone he has respect to/more experienced.

From the way they talk.

I think it's likely Kakashi is Hokage and is probably talking to Tsunade, the only person who is older than him and who he has respect to. Or maybe one of the elders.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 20, 2014)

In my opinion , Naruto is a Jonin now, and the Team he belongs to goes by  "Team Naruto".  Similar to what happened with Kakashi  after disbanding  Minato's  Team in the Gaiden.

Team Naruto= Sakura, Sai, Naruto

6th Hokage = Kakashi

Sasuke = Sage like Warrior who protects the village from the outs. Think of like a cross between  Jiraiya, Piccolo and Sesshomaru from Inuyasha.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

ill pick the sasuke one among the 3 bookjackets when i buy my ticket.
i dig sasukes Bohemian/gypsy look.



Phemt said:


> Kakashi the new Hokage needs protecting? Thought it's the Hokage's job to provide protection.



 hokage has their bodyguards. genma raido iwashi etc used to guard minato.



vered said:


> So more likely than not  he refers to one of his teammates or of his age group?



yep. or to someone younger than him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont think any of this would matter if the movie is focused on naruto and sakura, for example.
> 
> remember the RTN movie? so many characters but all we got was a few seconds :/



Somehow I think this movie will not be like the others.

Would they really screw with a *project opening for a new era*. ?

Kishi was good when he wanted to start something and then he failed latter in the story...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> In my opinion , Naruto is a Jonin now, and the Team he belongs to goes by  "Team Naruto".  Similar to what happened with Kakashi  after disbanding  Minato's  Team in the Gaiden.
> 
> Team Naruto= Sakura, Sai, Naruto
> 
> ...



Wouldn't they have their own team if jounin. 
I feel like they are all jounin.

Also I think Naruto goes on the mission, so Sasuke has the duty to protect the village while Naruto is gone.

Lets face it. Konoha power level is down the drain for now since kakashi lost MS and gai is probably crippled for life.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think it's likely Kakashi is Hokage and is probably talking to Tsunade, the only person who is older than him and who he has respect to. Or maybe one of the elders.



therere many people older than him.
tunade also has trust in her peeps. i kinda doubt kakashi tries to teach a fish to swim.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Sep 20, 2014)

Sasuke is with Kakashi on a mission (in suna hence his clothes) where he has to protect him while Naruto is not around cause reasons (probably eating ramen)... lol idk


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

one of the trailers makes it sound as if naruto hasnt seen sakura for ages.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> one of the trailers makes it sound as if naruto hasnt seen sakura for ages.



So maybe Naruto was on a trip with Hinata ?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Sep 20, 2014)

You mean that commentary in one of the latest episodes? I think that was just random tbh ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> ill pick the sasuke one among the 3 bookjackets when i buy my ticket.
> i dig sasukes Bohemian/gypsy look.



Damn I envy you so much. 




takL said:


> one of the trailers makes it sound as if naruto hasnt seen sakura for ages.



What trailer? The commentary?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

takL. I'm gipsy his in no way,shape or form looking like that.

Also found another guy who see's that we have a hippie


Brandon Lee said:


> sasuke now looks like a nomad or a hippie, while i don't like emos, i rather have another emo-outfit, but golddigshimoto knows emos are old fashioned,


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Somehow I think this movie will not be like the others.
> 
> *Would they really screw with a project opening for a new era*. ?
> 
> Kishi was good when he wanted to start something and then he failed latter in the story...



yes, they would screw it like they screwed everything else so far. especially kishi who screwed and is still screwing too many things to count 



takL said:


> one of the trailers makes it sound as if naruto hasnt seen sakura for ages.



the wanderer outfit for sasuke.

omg, naruto and sasuke went on a training trip together brokeback mountain style


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> takL. I'm gipsy his in no way,shape or form looking like that.
> 
> Also found another guy who see's that we have a hippie



maybe sasuke's looks are what japanese think gipsies look like? 

people dont even know what a hippie looks like


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2014)

Idk why yall are so obsessed whether Sasuke looks like a hippie or not


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> maybe sasuke's looks are what japanese think gipsies look like?
> 
> people dont even know what a hippie looks like



If they think we look like  that I'm going to bust a nut.
Cuz its god damn racist 

C'mon we have big hats Mexican like. Red or black shirts and small black jackets.
We hate robes !




Addy said:


> yes, they would screw it like they screwed everything else so far. especially kishi who screwed and is still screwing too many things to count



Meh if a part 3 transition happen, the start would be good.
The start of both part 1 and 2 was good.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Idk why yall are so obsessed whether Sasuke looks like a hippie or not



Tell that to FacelessMan. His hate obsession with Sasuke is borderline creepy. It's like he's on a mission to prove he looks like a hippie (which he doesn't. as addy said some simply don't know what hippies even look like) or something as if that's going to stop people from liking his design.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> What trailer? The commentary?



the trailer that says "by (/to see) sakura whos grown into a fine lady, naruto will be...?"
well maybe the narration is just  random.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2014)

the new Sasuke design look weird kind of unsasuke like.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> maybe sasuke's looks are what japanese think gipsies look like?



its universal if u google image for 'gypsy look'
for instance


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> its universal if u google image for 'gypsy look'
> for instance



Bro... Only the women who are gippsy have bandana.

The men's look like this.



So unless you mean sasuke is a gyppsy girl its wrong.
Also the women don't have robes they have the longest skirts in europe.


----------



## Tinderat (Sep 20, 2014)

Sasuke looks very cool.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Bro... Only the women who are gippsy have bandana.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

That is a ursar.
I hope you know the difference between a ursar and gippsy.
Also the ursar have jacket not a robe.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> the trailer that says "by (/to see) sakura whos grown into a fine lady, naruto will be...?"
> well maybe the narration is just  random.



Ah, that. Sakura's a fine lady ater all


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> That is a ursar.
> I hope you know the difference between a ursar and gippsy.
> Also the ursar have jacket not a robe.


i donno what ursar is but we already have his character design says its traditional Polish gypsy attire

plus


----------



## Deynard (Sep 20, 2014)

Well Kishimoto keep continuing his job to copy Togashi.

Sausage is stylized on Ging.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Since Naruto has been shown on desert it all make sense

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> i donno what ursar is but we already have his character design says its traditional Polish gypsy attire
> 
> plus



That polish stuff makes no damn sense. But I guess the made the same mistake as France.

Bohemian are Czech people. The French were retarded enough to call gippsy like that.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Ursar is derived in a way from the gippsy like a very very long breanch.

To give example they are like how some people think Japanese and Chinese people are the same.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 20, 2014)

Wtf with this offtop? You guys clearly aren't from Euopre right? Gypsy are from *Romania*, not Poland, France or Czech.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

doesnt matter. its just the gypsy look, doesnt need to be a real gypsy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Wtf with this offtop? You guys clearly aren't from Euopre right? Gypsy are from *Romania*, not Poland, France or Czech.



Da sigur nu sunt roman. Habar nam sa scriu romaneste. Nici nu traiesc in Romania.
Vorbesc doar asa nu ?

If you know what I wrote. You know I'm from Europe and where I am.



takL said:


> doesnt matter. its just the gypsy look, not real gypsy.



It matters to me bro since I'm a real gypsy.. I will give you the ursar thing.
It's a mistake to thinks of us like the French do.

Call him bohemian,ursar but not gypsy.

I call him hippie


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

then real hippies would say ur wrong.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> then real hippies would say ur wrong.



Okay then Bohemian or Bedouin.
That would be spot on.

I think we can agree with this takL- sama


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Okay then Bohemian or Bedouin.
> That would be spot on.



agreed but real Bohemians and Bedouins might have objections...


----------



## Deynard (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Da sigur nu sunt roman. Habar nam sa scriu romaneste. Nici nu traiesc in Romania.
> Vorbesc doar asa nu ?
> 
> If you know what I wrote. You know I'm from Europe and where I am.


If you are from Europe you should know that each country in Europe has own language and that's why I don't know what the hell did you wrote.


Backing to thread from this shit:

naruto-movie.com will be updated with better quality of Sasuke and Kakashi scans on monday right? Methinks~


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Deynard said:


> If you are from Europe you should know that each country in Europe has own language and that's why I don't know what the hell did you wrote.
> 
> 
> Backing to thread from this shit:
> ...



> says I'm not Romanian
> doesn't know I wrote in Romanian


Bhahahaha


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

Deynard said:


> If you are from Europe you should know that each country in Europe has own language



and their own gypsies/image of gypsies.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> > says I'm not Romanian
> > doesn't know I wrote in Romanian
> 
> 
> Bhahahaha



I just stated that all of you who were offtoping about this shit aren't from Europe because you know nothing. You were just one of them, I clearly don't care about you personally. Just stop offtoping.



takL said:


> and their own gypsies/image of gypsies.



ck



Guys, can we already back to thread?


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 20, 2014)

putting Faceless on Ignore doesn't work when he's still quoted.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

maybe tsunade got married to raikage and retired.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> and their own gypsies/image of gypsies.



It's 1-2 country's not the whole Europe.



takL said:


> agreed but real Bohemians and Bedouins might have objections...



Okay agreed 



Deynard said:


> I just stated that all of you who were offtoping about this shit aren't from Europe because you know nothing. You were just one of them, I clearly don't care about you personally. Just stop offtoping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I proved that I'm from Europe and I know my shit 
Yes we can go back on topic.


I can't wait to see the hokage outfit for kakashi.
Didn't care for his character but he finally gets important to me


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> > says I'm not Romanian
> > doesn't know I wrote in Romanian
> 
> 
> Bhahahaha



if this is on the subject  of gypsies, you should  know that gypsies differ from country to country. i doubt  the ones i know have anything to do with you.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> if this is on the subject  of gypsies, you should  know that gypsies differ from country to country. i doubt  the ones i know have anything to do with you.



Like the other guy said gypsy is from Romania.
What you know its not a gypsy. 

This is what I was debating with takL


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 20, 2014)

Dude ...lets drop this gypsy discussion.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 20, 2014)

Ugh, arabs, pirates, hippies, now gypsies? You guys are something else, and that ain't no compliment in the slightest.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Like the other guy said gypsy is from Romania.
> What you know its not a gypsy.
> 
> This is what I was debating with takL


no, gypsies are not just from only romania. the word itself indicates different standards for other countries. palestinian gypsies, for example, are called gypsies because of some  minor differences in how they live compared to others in that area. 

for example, calling someone a gypsy or a "نَوَري"  is an insult here. 

yeah, Romanian gypsies are more known but there are other gypsies in the world.  maybe sasuke resembles  a Japanese gypsy for all we know so that is why takL called him as such


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2014)

All this over Sasuke's outfit. The flying fuck.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 20, 2014)

I noticed this is all coming from people that bitch about the series...of course.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2014)

IMO those quotes from Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi could be linked in the same scene. The teaser shows Naruto landing somewhere that looks like a canyon and then says something that I think translates to "lets go". So if Kakashi is Hokage and is being escorted towards somewhere with Sasuke as his bodyguard then I think Naruto is also with them. 

Sasuke says that he has no choice to protect someone (assumming its Kakashi) while "he isn't here", so I believe he is referring to Naruto's short absence because he must have went ahead to check what was up ahead, see if the perimeter was safe etc. 

My two cents on that matter.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> All this over Sasuke's outfit. The flying fuck.



that is what happens  when they  only show us the head


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2014)

Even with full body,you people would still argue anyway


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Even with full body,you people would still argue anyway



then we argue because  sasuke > your  fav in attracting interest


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, gypsies are not just from only romania. the word itself indicates different standards for other countries. palestinian gypsies, for example, are called gypsies because of some  minor differences in how they live compared to others in that area.
> 
> for example, calling someone a gypsy or a "نَوَري"  is an insult here.
> 
> yeah, Romanian gypsies are more known but there are other gypsies in the world.  maybe sasuke resembles  a Japanese gypsy for all we know so that is why takL called him as such



Oh god so much fail. Try to understand that being one of them i know this shit better then everyone here.

Gypsy is from romania what ever you know are different branches like very distant ones like "ursar"

Or other people call them "gypsy" cuz they dont have a term for them.
Just like the france does with the bohemians who are czech people 

What you say is like "Japanease people are like Chinese cuz fuck it they all the same"  
Even better uzumaki are senju cuz well they are distant... 

And you're example is also fail.... PULA is an insult to but in Africa is a coin.
And there is also a city called PULA.




Haruka Katana said:


> All this over Sasuke's outfit. The flying fuck.



No... i just like owning people when im right 
I tried to end the subject... but some people cant admit when they are wrong...



BlazingInferno said:


> I noticed this is all coming from people that bitch about the series...of course.



I dont bitch about the series... i used to do that in 2013 now i dont care.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> IMO those quotes from Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi could be linked in the same scene. The teaser shows Naruto landing somewhere that looks like a canyon and then says something that I think translates to "lets go". So if Kakashi is Hokage and is being escorted towards somewhere with Sasuke as his bodyguard then I think Naruto is also with them.
> 
> Sasuke says that he has no choice to protect someone (assumming its Kakashi) while "he isn't here", so I believe he is referring to Naruto's short absence because he must have went ahead to check what was up ahead, see if the perimeter was safe etc.
> 
> My two cents on that matter.



I can agree with this sounds possible


----------



## teardrop (Sep 20, 2014)

Is it confirmed that the movie's events are canon? 
Because I read from Saiyan Island that Minato is in the Movie, and we know he's dead. 



> Two characters confirmed to join Naruto so far in the movie are Sakura Haruno and Minato Namikaze. Their roles have not yet been revealed.


Link removed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 20, 2014)

^That was from July. Old news.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2014)

teardrop said:


> Is it confirmed that the movie's events are canon?
> Because I read from Saiyan Island that Minato is in the Movie, and we know he's dead.
> 
> 
> Link removed



Not sure whether the movie is canon or not, seems like it but who knows.

Minato is not confirmed in the movie, that is false info due to the lazy staffs not updating the Naruto movie facebook. And screw saiyan island they get shit wrong all the time.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Oh god so much fail. Try to understand that being one of them i know this shit better then everyone here.
> 
> Gypsy is from romania what ever you know are different branches like very distan ones like "ursar"
> 
> ...



dude,  that "i know better  because  i am one" shit doesn't  work on me  

what i said is from what i see in my life.  i think your problem is either being ignorant  of others existence or being close minded. 

there are palestinian gypsies but with different  standards to being a  gypsy. i say that because  i know some.   deal with it.


----------



## teardrop (Sep 20, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^That was from July. Old news.



It does not matter if it's old news. What I'm asking is it true or not?
and if so, how can we know that this movie is canon? 

because a lot of people have some predictions about Naruto Vs Sasuke's battle based on the movie, I just want to know if those are indeed tied together.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 20, 2014)

Shut up with the offtopic.


----------



## teardrop (Sep 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Not sure whether the movie is canon or not, seems like it but who knows.
> 
> Minato is not confirmed in the movie, that is false info due to the lazy staffs not updating the Naruto movie facebook. And screw saiyan island they get shit wrong all the time.



I see. 
thank you.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^That was from July. Old news.



still,  minato could  be in the movie


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude,  that "i know better  because  i am one" shit doesn't  work on me
> 
> what i said is from what i see in my life.  i think your problem is either being ignorant  of others existence or being close minded.
> 
> there are palestinian gypsies but with different  standards to being a  gypsy. i say that because  i know some.   deal with it.



Well its to bad you cant understand what i said.
How can i be ignorant when i know all of this... is beyond me. 

Also there are so many types of distant braches. Like nomands.... they come from gypsy to 
But nerver mind, in you're mind the uzumaki are senju cuz fuck it that is why 

What you have there is either a different brach or people are calling them like that cuz they dont have a term for them. Like france does...


----------



## eepdoodle (Sep 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> still,  minato could  be in the movie



Chewbacca could be in the movie for all we know.


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

most of the guys wear a jacket with a stand-up collar.
and narutos and gaaras look similar.
maybe shinobi villages are united then?


----------



## vered (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> most of the guys wear a jacket with a stand-up collar.
> and narutos and gaaras look similar.
> maybe shinobi villages are united then?



perhaps as that would explain all the different outfits that Shikamaru and garra wear and kakashi wearing a different vest.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

eepdoodle said:


> Chewbacca could be in the movie for all we know.



who is chewbaka?


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> who is chewbaka?


i guess its this guy


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

takL said:


> i guess its this guy



that thing looks cute


----------



## Deynard (Sep 20, 2014)

I died.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 20, 2014)

What if it's not even what he regularly wears?

Maybe Kishi just put that out as the prelim teaser sketch so people wouldn't know if he was wearing a headband underneath or not.


----------



## Norngpinky (Sep 20, 2014)

Deynard said:


> I died.



Same reaction! Except he wouldn't need a horse...Just a magic carpet that can float!



EDIT: Oh wait! I see Aladdin for some reason haha


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if it's not even what he regularly wears?
> 
> Maybe Kishi just put that out as the prelim teaser sketch so people wouldn't know if he was wearing a headband underneath or not.




I doubt it. If you look at Naruto and Kakashi's covers, along with Sasuke's,  it's how they pretty much look through every stage of the series.  This will likely be their definitive looks in the movie and a likely part three.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Idk why yall are so obsessed whether Sasuke looks like a hippie or not



I agree...he looks like a fugitive or terrorist, anyway !!!!!


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

Deynard said:


> I died.


sakura is too hot in this :rofl


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if it's not even what he regularly wears?
> 
> Maybe Kishi just put that out as the prelim teaser sketch so people wouldn't know if he was wearing a headband underneath or not.



he is already  with konoha again from his qoute which indicates he wants to protect kakashi


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 20, 2014)

sasuke looks like a hobo seriously times are hard i guess and kakashi well he looks the same............. as usual.


Deynard said:


> I died.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 20, 2014)

also i'm really digging the illustration of naruto on the right hand side. he looks clean cut, mature and older. the short hair has really grown on me and it looks like they aren't even bothered with showing the official colors of naruto's alternate costume or any other characters for that matter. i can't really make a final opinion on all the designs without seeing what they look like in color.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah sasuke look fine from judging by the head i guess will truly judge when i see the rest. 

His dialogue means he is a good guy here i guess. Wow that's...just...great 

Still no kiba shit i see that's weird.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 20, 2014)

Team 8 must be next week.


----------



## Lace (Sep 20, 2014)

And then Ino's sketches were never released.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 20, 2014)

I think Ino will be the next girl revealed :33

About Team 8, I wonder if Kishi will cover Shino more or will surprise us and show his hair again. Maybe Akamaru is bigger this time (and had some cute puppies  puppies ). I really hope Kiba gets his fur back. And Hinata, I can't wait to see her  maybe in a dress this time? 

Kurenai... if Kakashi is the new Hokage, I think Kurenai will be his secretary. I mean, she has a little child, so it isn't like she will take missions farway or something like that. And there is, of course, the reveal of her child to come. A boy or a girl?

Oh, and if Kurenai is Kakashi's secretary, maybe Gai is his advisor.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 21, 2014)

No Ino because she's the Hokage, Kishi can't spoil us that much


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/QUOTE]
love the fanart 


Narutossss said:


> sasuke looks like a hobo seriously times are hard i guess and kakashi well he looks the same............. as usual.








Narutossss said:


> he would have looked like a hobo if he had that exposed chest as with snow


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> he is already  with konoha again from his qoute which indicates he wants to protect kakashi



Kishi does tend to cater to the more clueless part of the fandom though. I have seen so many comments about how he's "rogue" or "with Taka in a new country" and shit.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi does tend to cater to the more clueless part of the fandom though. I have seen so many comments about how he's "rogue" or "with Taka in a new country" and shit.


well, that does explain a lot 

still, i hope he keeps this new look and that bandana is not to hide something


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2014)

Maybe Iruka will undergo a change as well. And Sasuke was revealed this time instead of being left last as a surprise given how his would impact the fandom. These reveals are very random themselves.

I also expect a grown-up Konohamaru sketch. So Team 8, Ino and others might have to still wait.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 21, 2014)

i want to see how grown-up Konohamaru looks like


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2014)

takL said:


> therere many people older than him.
> tunade also has trust in her peeps. i kinda doubt kakashi tries to teach a fish to swim.



Still alive and from Konoha ? Not a lot anymore.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 21, 2014)

im guessing next time will get all of the remaining sketch's

kiba , ino , hinata , shino and neji  just to spoil everyone


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> im guessing next time will get all of the remaining sketch's
> 
> kiba , ino , hinata , shino and neji  just to spoil everyone



As Kankuro slides further into oblivion.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 21, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> As Kankuro slides further into oblivion.



he might appear after all temari is there....


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 21, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> As Kankuro slides further into oblivion.



I don't even know where he is anymore! He hasn't appeared in the manga or anime for years, after the Ambush Squad battle!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Just remembered Kishi said he will unmask Kakashi when the time comes.... maybe his normal outfit is without the mask 

Hmmmm


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 21, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I also expect a grown-up Konohamaru sketch. So Team 8, Ino and others might have to still wait.



       .


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 21, 2014)

Just thinking maybe we will see Udon and Moegi before Team 8 and Ino makes me go from  to 

I think we are going to have another Gokage meeting in Iron Country, so maybe Sasuke can be Kakashi's bodyguard there and we also can see who will be the new Tsuchikage and things like that.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 21, 2014)

Lace said:


> And then Ino's sketches were never released.



Along with Ino.

Sakura and Sai and Shikamaru got released in a batch. Then part of the sand siblings, part of the Gai team (lul Neji), and just Choji.

Next is Ino. Along with Team 8 since they are the only ones missing. Each of Team 10 got to be released each week.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't know about you, but none of them looks older to me.


----------



## takL (Sep 21, 2014)

i bet the next sketches will be full-length sasuke and kakashi.
and in the issue after the next one


Yagami1211 said:


> Still alive and from Konoha ? Not a lot anymore.



most of those who are older than her, 55yr old arent exactly on the active list arent they?
they must be behind the lines or staying home with their grandchildren.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2014)

we get a tease of sasuke's design. 

stop strip teasing


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 21, 2014)

It's clear Kakashi has six (六) on his back


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I want everyone in color. Only character that we've seen as something that isn't a sketch is Naruto. Booooo. 

Anyway, show's over. Anyone not released is dead 

RIP


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Naruto figurine looks epic as fuck


----------



## Near67 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok I know I'm late to the party and all, and this has probably been said a lot, but I can't stop laughing at Sasuke's look since he looks like Tayuya xD


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 21, 2014)

soooo 
shino, kiba, hinata, konohamaru, hanabi, guy and new characters, that's pretty much all i care about now. 

seems like i'm the only one that cares about new characters. can't have a new era without new era characters.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't know why *Geg* edited my post ? it's just my prediction not spoilers 

Unless you know my predictions always come true 

So my prediction = spoilers of the movie 



The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto figurine looks epic as fuck



yeah 




*Edit : *

Tickets of the movie 



Link removed


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

still no full body sketches  of sasuke?


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2014)

Someone brought this manga page up again (Don't worry, it's from Part I/before Naruto vs. Sasuke). I might as well just share it here because it's sort of relevant to Sasuke's new design. I apologize if this was already shared, but there was no way in hell I would look through 2 threads.


*Spoiler*: _You get what you wished for_


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, can't believe I forgot about that


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 22, 2014)

fans have been predicting a rasengan to the head all over the net since arab sasuke was shown.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

seems more like a  scratch than an actual  rasengan.  it would be silly if he doesn't  die from a  rasengan  to the head lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 22, 2014)

haha i really liked that older sauce sketch

looks quite menancing, imposing and fully matured, love it


----------



## KevKev (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasuke looking tryna look like Danzou


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 22, 2014)

his new look reminds me of my fave Sasuke design, that was post Deidara fight Sasuke 

he looks more than ever like some final fantasy character, and i also like arab-like clothes(always reminded me of traditional ninja clothes) so its a party for me 

i want to see the whole thing though, and the color. If he gets long sleves again and the skirt thing+long boots and pants it will be a 10/10 for me, might make some fanart

btw maybe there is something specific about this design though, it could mean he either became a full villain or some kind of kage. Kind of reminds me of Hashirama's old clothes:



and there is also mifune:



this kind of look doesnt seem to be in vain, im pretty curious


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

maybe sasuke is like muffin and a  samurai? 

srill,  wish he get the arab or bedouin  look


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> fans have been predicting a rasengan to the head all over the net since arab sasuke was shown.



Bandages on hand over bandages on the head.
Something must have happen whit that hand and head 

I predict head shoot


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

what if its just  a style choice and nothing else at the end?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2014)

We will see but it looks possible.
At leat that way we could understand the horrible face.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

nah,  sasuke is always pissy :/


----------



## Deynard (Sep 22, 2014)

Big  fuss about Sasuke but he will probably show up on 5 minutes of movie like usuall.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 22, 2014)

This time, i don't think so. 

But srsly we don't even have any idea wtf is the plot of this movie


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 22, 2014)

This new look of Sasuke's is like Aokiji's from One Piece post timeskip in Film Z. It invokes so much curiosity and intrigue.


There is another example of designs and allegiances being canon in a movie before their actual introduction in the manga.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol, Sasuke's design always causes a conversation. I remember, at the start of part 2, when Kishimoto revealed his pre timeskip appearance on the character poll, and when people thought Sasuke would look like Pinocchio due to his shadowy appearance.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant wait for Hinata  and i want a new trailer to see exacly how Naruto acts and how he looks in the movie in both outfits.

And kakashi as hokage. After all this years i finally care for kakashi. He was totaly not relevant to me... 
Now somehow he is


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

dude, we are still waiting for sketches. 

full blown trailers are at least 10 years away from the looks of it


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, we are still waiting for sketches.
> 
> full blown trailers are at least 10 years away from the looks of it



they said trailers will start in october    during the comercial time in the anime.
imagine everyone watching the anime getting spoiled as fuck


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 22, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> This time, i don't think so.
> 
> But srsly we don't even have any idea wtf is the plot of this movie



I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## takL (Sep 22, 2014)

naruto "shippuden DXFfugure～Shinobi Relations～SP" from Banpresto.

there is another doll paired to this one to be disclosed in nov.



Haruka Katana said:


> This time, i don't think so.



otherwize sasuke wouldnt be in one of the 3 book jackets.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 22, 2014)

So let me summarize

Kakashi is becoming the weakest Hokage in history
Sasuke looks like an absoute idiot
Naruto looks like shit as well and will end the manga without reaching his dream

Nice Kishi


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto "shippuden DXFfugure～Shinobi Relations～SP" from Banpresto.
> 
> there is another doll paired to this one to be disclosed in nov.
> 
> ...



he looks good  bruce lee style... just like scketch. and here the headband is okay... the hair is okay.

Is it possible that only the anime makes it looks bad   cuz it looks that way


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

the anime just gave him shorter hair. kishi's sketch showed him to be a bet older

the anime version of older naruto looks like shit and so will the rest if they dont fire the guy who does them 

either way, he still looks like shit


----------



## Bender (Sep 22, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *I cant wait for Hinata*  and i want a new trailer to see exacly how Naruto acts and how he looks in the movie in both outfits.



Word up


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> the anime just gave him shorter hair. kishi's sketch showed him to be a bet older
> 
> the anime version of older naruto looks like shit and so will the rest if they dont fire the guy who does them
> 
> either way, he still looks like shit



in the trailer he was okay... the posters were retarded... will see in the next trailers.

Its you're opinion when you say shit... i still like nazi more then hobo "hippy" but hey everyone have different tastes


----------



## Bender (Sep 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> the anime just gave him shorter hair. kishi's sketch showed him to be a bet older
> the anime version of older naruto looks like shit and so will the rest if they dont fire the guy who does them



  







Unfortunately, this is pretty true folks. 





> either way, he still looks like shit



All's cares about is seeing Hinata.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

i still dont get why we only see SOME of sasuke's face and not a full sketch


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2014)

you all need to wait... we didnt even got the hokage outfit for kakashi.

and we know that ever character has 2 outfits. so hold you're horses !


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> you all need to wait... we didnt even got the hokage outfit for kakashi.
> 
> and we know that ever character has 2 outfits. so hold you're horses !



i know we will see it later but i am asking why only the preview of it?


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 22, 2014)

Those weren't even the usual sketches we've received so far ,  more than likely we'll see something around Thursday or Friday with the new chapter.


I'm guessing we'll get Kakashi, Sasuke, Ino, Kiba and Shino next.

If Hinata is last ,then that'll hype Naruto's dialogue  even more.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Those weren't even the usual sketches we've received so far ,  more than likely we'll see something around Thursday or Friday with the new chapter.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing we'll get Kakashi, Sasuke, Ino, Kiba and Shino next.
> ...



honestly, i am more hyped for ino's design. she was left out of team 10 while hinata might be lumped with her team soon.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

really hope he gets the design on the left


----------



## ch1p (Sep 22, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto "shippuden DXFfugure～Shinobi Relations～SP" from Banpresto.
> 
> there is another doll paired to this one to be disclosed in nov.



This is nice, better than the sketches or the anime rendition.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

does the back of the figure reflected in the mirror seem weird to anyone like he is wearing a built or something?


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 22, 2014)

The back flaps on his jacket are just buttoned up. If you notice he has the same buttons in the front, except he just lets them hang.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 23, 2014)

It's such a small thing, but the headband is really, really bothering me. I liked it better as a tie-back. It doesn't look right.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Just remembered Kishi said he will unmask Kakashi when the time comes.... maybe his normal outfit is without the mask
> 
> Hmmmm



I can't believe Kakashi will be Hokage with his mask  


This big version for sketches 
Without a doubt Kakashi has six (*六*) on his back 





Naruto as always is so Fucking 

Sasuke , I think all his head covered  .............. 



The Faceless Man said:


> Bandages on hand over bandages on the head.
> Something must have happen whit that hand and head
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto kick his ass in manga


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

i seriously need raper sasuke lol


----------



## Escargon (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> i seriously need raper sasuke lol



Whoever made this shit is a genius.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Whoever made this shit is a genius.





it's made extra funny with this XD


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 23, 2014)

> 「THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-」公開記念「NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝」セレクシヨン10月7日放送開始！テレビ東京にて毎週火曜26:10。劇場版情報も。ナルト、サスケ、サクラ、カカシ、ミナト。テレビ東京HIRO



Link removed

Is Minato in The Last Movie ? I see his name


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

fuck hinata. where is itachi if minato is in this movie? 

actually, i know why but i will get banned so i wont say


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Link removed
> 
> Is Minato in The Last Movie ? I see his name





eepdoodle said:


> Chewbacca could be in the movie for all we know.



you said something, eepdoodle?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 23, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Link removed
> 
> Is Minato in The Last Movie ? I see his name



They're just promoting the 2:10 a.m. reruns (basically, trying to get people to watch them by saying that they will also contain some 'movie info').

Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi and Minato are simply mentioned because they appear in the episodes that will be rerun.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> They're just promoting the 2:10 a.m. reruns (basically, trying to get people to watch them by saying that they will also contain some 'movie info').
> 
> Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi and Minato are simply mentioned because they appear in the episodes that will be rerun.



inb4 "movie info" means more stale images


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> inb4 "movie info" means more stale images



Wouldn't surprise me, to be honest.

I mean, _new _info together with _reruns_? Meh.

Maybe only if their aim is that of upping the prices of 2:00 a.m. TV ads...


----------



## Sorin (Sep 23, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I can't believe Kakashi will be Hokage with his mask
> 
> 
> This big version for sketches
> ...



Kakashi is the man. 



Nardo looks like a goddamn retard in the anime. 

That's surprising since in Kishi's sketches he looks ok.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, to be honest.
> 
> I mean, _new _info together with _reruns_? Meh.
> 
> Maybe only if their aim is that of upping the prices of 2:00 a.m. TV ads...



wait, 2 am? 

who the hell thinks at anime corp that many will wait past midnight to watch an add for a children's movie when that add will be on the internets the very next day as some hard core fan will record it?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> i know we will see it later but i am asking why only the preview of it?



they are buying time... the anime needs to catch up... they already spoil alot... i guess they dont want to spoil eveything.



ichihimelove said:


> *I can't believe Kakashi will be Hokage with his mask *
> 
> 
> This big version for sketches
> ...



Kishi said that he will unmask Kakashi. I have a feeling that the hokage outfit will be one without the mask.

You can't hide from you're people.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> they are buying time... the anime needs to catch up... they already spoil alot... i guess they dont want to spoil eveything.



what everything? 

the rennigan alone was a big spoiler.

what is so spoilerish about what sasuke will wear? 

infact, they should have shown us all of his body instead of head :rofl


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> what everything?
> 
> the rennigan alone was a big spoiler.
> 
> ...



sakura's name on the outfit... or "You are stronger then me naruto"

That would be a spoiler


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2014)

Just wait and see if we'll get anything this week.


----------



## takL (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah kakashis hair is thinning....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Link removed
> 
> Is Minato in The Last Movie ? I see his name



I think its fake...


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 23, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Big  fuss about Sasuke but he will probably show up on 5 minutes of movie like usuall.


you're wrong he'll be in it for 6 minutes this time......... if he's lucky.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you're wrong he'll be in it for 6 minutes this time......... if he's lucky.



6 minutes for all the characters ck


----------



## Megu-Nee (Sep 23, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah kakashis hair is thinning....


hahah wut!


----------



## ch1p (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> i seriously need raper sasuke lol



Idea is good, but there's like 4 song names that re good, the rest is just dumb.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 23, 2014)

i just realized that lee and shika both have custom  flack jackets, lee's flack doesn't have the shoulder pads that shika's one has and kakashi's flack looks different too. so now there are flack jacket variants. cool. i'm guessing the belt thingy that sakura and tenten are wearing on their mission costumes are also standard uniform so we should expect it on ino and hinata as well. 

makes me wonder if this some kind of special division of jonin? and everyone else still wears part 1/2 flacks?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2014)

Was this posted?





Majin Lu said:


> Just thinking maybe we will see Udon and Moegi before Team 8 and Ino makes me go from  to
> 
> I think we are going to have another Gokage meeting in Iron Country, so maybe Sasuke can be Kakashi's bodyguard there and we also can see who will be the new Tsuchikage and things like that.



Maybe both Naruto and Sasuke are his bodyguards here. In the case of the Gokages then we could see who'll be the new Tsuchikage (unless Oonoki still is and survived the war) plus new designs for Mei and Ei.

I said that we might get Team Konohamaru sketches before Team 8 to tone down expectations. 



takL said:


> naruto "shippuden DXFfugure～Shinobi Relations～SP" from Banpresto.
> 
> there is another doll paired to this one to be disclosed in nov.



Saw it before but its nice to see the full figurine. Awesome. Starting to like it more.



ironblade_x1 said:


> It's such a small thing, but the headband is really, really bothering me. I liked it better as a tie-back. It doesn't look right.



Same and it is the only complain I have about Naruto's design. It looks more like a sweatband. The tie-back gave it a ninja-feel.  Then again by looking at Kakashi's sketch, it seems he is wearing the same model of headband. 

Perhaps the headbands have been modernized.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Was this posted?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dont think so.... i will take it for translation. Will be back if it has something good


----------



## WhiteWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

Poor Naruto. Even in the last movie he couldn't get the level of detail worthy of a hair change. Doesn't matter if it's short or long (I like that it's short), but it really looks very plain.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

WhiteWolf said:


> Poor Naruto. Even in the last movie he couldn't get the level of detail worthy of a hair change. Doesn't matter if it's short or long (I like that it's short), but it really looks very plain.



yeah the animation kind of sucks... kishi gaved a detailed thing in the scketch.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 23, 2014)

Hinata will be last to have her sketch revealed and it will show her wedding to Nardo


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 23, 2014)

She'll be pregnant no doubt.


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Sep 23, 2014)

Am I the only one, who liked the sketch Naruto more than the animated one?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> they are buying time... the anime needs to catch up... they already spoil alot... i guess they dont want to spoil eveything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or it could be his hokage face in the mountain missing the mask.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

MonkeyDVegetto said:


> Am I the only one, who liked the sketch Naruto more than the animated one?



nope... many of us think the same  tho he looked okay in the trailer... we will see in the next trailer how this goes 



Linkdarkside said:


> or it could be his hokage face in the mountain missing the mask.



Would he troll that hard ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2014)

Anime drawn Nardo looks stupid. 

I predict Kakashi's face will be revealed on the hokage mountain, which...isn't much of a reveal.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 23, 2014)

Huh...now that the picture is more clear, it doesn't look like Kakashi has gotten the Hokage outfit on.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 23, 2014)

Can someone show me a source of where Kishi said he was going to reveal Kakashi's face?

I was under the impression that he wasn't going to at this point as he feels he's left it too long and he'll only disappoint now?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 24, 2014)

So who's gonna be the villain some hired mercenaries?


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

then what the hell is with the "my people"  crap if he has no hokage outfit?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> then what the hell is with the "my people"  crap if he has no hokage outfit?



He probably has the Hokage robe just like Minato perhaps a short sleeve version.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2014)

Why would he need to look any different if he's hokage?


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

because  fan service


----------



## takL (Sep 24, 2014)

appearently kakashis back says 6.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 24, 2014)

It's been evident for quite a while now lol


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 24, 2014)

takL said:


> appearently kakashis back says 6.



how can you tell? Its not clear and the logo is blocking.


----------



## takL (Sep 24, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> how can you tell? Its not clear and the logo is blocking.



Link removed


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 24, 2014)

That's not good enough because logo is in the way. Kakashi is wearing the same jacket as shikimaru


----------



## takL (Sep 24, 2014)

who cares if its not good enough for u.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't see it either tbh


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 24, 2014)

There is a 6 on his back for sure or at least a kanji that looks like one.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 24, 2014)

The six is so obvious it hurts. Those who can't see it I suggest you get your eyes checked. For health purposes, I mean well.



If that visual isn't proof enough then the dialogue from kakashi still says a lot.


----------



## Grimmie (Sep 24, 2014)

takL said:


> Link removed



Now there I can see it better, had a lot of trouble seeing it in the other pic with Naruto's hand blocking it.

Yeah it definitely looks like Six kanji.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 24, 2014)

kakashi is the rokudaime hokage in the movie (at the beginning after the timeskip, at least...). Deal with it.


----------



## eepdoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> you said something, eepdoodle?


That nothing is for certain until confirmed? Yeah, thanks for noticing


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> I don't see it either tbh



We are not suprise when it comes from you.... the evolution didn't happen in you're case


----------



## Lace (Sep 24, 2014)

takL said:


> Link removed



Welp that is definitely a 6. I had hoped it wasn't but with this and Kakashi's "my people" line, I guess I'll have to concede.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

takL said:


> who cares if its not good enough for u.



i trust takL.  matrixZ...  he changed his name but he is still matrix


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We are not suprise when it comes from you.... the evolution didn't happen in you're case



that insult  is bad


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> that insult  is bad



well its the truth... i didnt want to be harsh and call him a cavemen... i would insult the real cavemen's


----------



## Deynard (Sep 24, 2014)

Girls please, calm your vaginas. We're all here because of some reasons.

Which are Hinata's sketches.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> well its the truth... i didnt want to be harsh and call him a cavemen... i would insult the real cavemen's



he says "i dont see it"

insult his eyes sight or eyes or something. his IQ is irrelevant here 

says something like "your eyes must be up your ass if you don't see it " or some shit along those lines. when you insult, try to be consistent and on topic 



Deynard said:


> Girls please, calm your vaginas. We're all here because of some reasons.
> 
> Which are Hinata's sketches.



fuck dat shit. 

sasuke's full sketch has interests me more than hinata having bigger boobs


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 24, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> kakashi is the rokudaime hokage in the movie (at the beginning after the timeskip, at least...). Deal with it.



Then what does it make tsunade Can she still be Hokage? I mean Kakashi himself said so he is not good Hokage material as tsunade.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> he says "i dont see it"
> 
> insult his eyes sight or eyes or something. his IQ is irrelevant here
> 
> says something like "your eyes must be up your ass if you don't see it " or some shit along those lines. when you insult, try to be consistent and on topic



I know his awesome intelect from other encounters  
His not blind just plain....


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Today in the 10th Naruto movie thread: schooling people how to insult. 

On topic: I'm having high hopes this week. The game is out of the way, we already got previews of those designs in the form of the posters... come to mama, sweet little concept art!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Then what does it make tsunade Can she still be Hokage? I mean Kakashi himself said so he is not good Hokage material as tsunade.



I think she is dead.... or maybe retired. More dead tho since she is very old... And we didnt ever saw her face as a old lady.... maybe now is the time



Amanda said:


> Today in the 10th Naruto movie thread: schooling people how to insult.
> 
> On topic: I'm having high hopes this week. The game is out of the way, we already got previews of those designs in the form of the posters... come to mama, sweet little concept art!



Hy amanda 
The game kind of sucks i tried it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Then what does it make tsunade Can she still be Hokage? I mean Kakashi himself said so he is not good Hokage material as tsunade.



tsuande = hiruzen when minato was hokage.

what kakashi said = i dont see how that tops obito's prediction? 


The Faceless Man said:


> Hy amanda
> The game kind of sucks i tried it.



 the new naruto game? it's shitty and very boring


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> tsuande = hiruzen when minato was hokage.
> 
> what kakashi said = i dont see how that tops obito's prediction?
> 
> the new naruto game? it's shitty and very boring



Tobirama and Hashiram were two Hokages the villages can have two Hokages right?


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

@ Addy


Kakashi used to hate himself and think he's worthless and not up to any job. Of course he didn't want to become the Hokage. But since then his characterization has marched on. Now he's supposed to be over that self hating stuff. He's still humble though, which doesn't hurt. In fact him becoming the Hokage is perfectly in line with his character development.

@ Shin


All I know and care about in it are those NH moments.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Tobirama and Hashiram were two Hokages the villages can have two Hokages right?



what the hell are you talking about? 


Amanda said:


> Kakashi used to hate himself and think he's worthless and not up to any job. Of course he didn't want to become the Hokage. But since then his characterization has marched on. Now he's supposed to be over that self hating stuff. He's still humble though, which doesn't hurt. In fact him becoming the Hokage is perfectly in line with his character development.


yup. pretty much this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2014)

I would've been A-OK with Kakashi becoming Hokage....had Tsunade given him the position anyways after waking from her coma


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I would've been A-OK with Kakashi becoming Hokage....had Tsunade given him the position anyways after waking from her coma


yeah, that was a troll by kishi 

but it makes sense that in a time skip, shit happens to characters. unlike the last time skip where all we got was updated character designs aside from sakura.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> what the hell are you talking about?
> yup. pretty much this.



Did you even watch the show? 

Tobirama became Hokage and Hashirama didn't retire, they were both Hokages.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2014)

Naruto has done a lot in the war and he doesn't get the position? Bullshit Kishi. I know the guy doesn't expect rewards, but damn it he should get something. Unless he is offered it but feels he's not ready yet, then that's alright.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> @ Addy
> 
> 
> Kakashi used to hate himself and think he's worthless and not up to any job. Of course he didn't want to become the Hokage. But since then his characterization has marched on. Now he's supposed to be over that self hating stuff. He's still humble though, which doesn't hurt. In fact him becoming the Hokage is perfectly in line with his character development.
> ...



I see 



Addy said:


> tsuande = hiruzen when minato was hokage.
> 
> what kakashi said = i dont see how that tops obito's prediction?
> 
> t*he new naruto game? it's shitty and very boring *:



i know 



Sword Sage said:


> Did you even watch the show?
> 
> Tobirama became Hokage and Hashirama didn't retire, they were both Hokages.



Tobirama became hokage after hashirama died.....


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Did you even watch the show?
> 
> Tobirama became Hokage and Hashirama didn't retire, they were both Hokages.



no, i dont watch the anime. show me manga pages


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2014)

^He's probably talking about this image.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^He's probably talking about this image.



i dont see how that shows both as hokages? 

especially that hiruzen became hokage in part 2 in a much different way than part 1.


----------



## Mione (Sep 24, 2014)

Since we got an preview of Sasuke and Kakashi  designs on those tickets last week. I got my fingers crossed that we'll get their full reveal tomorrow. 

Then once those two are out of the way we can get Hinata. . .maybe


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 24, 2014)

Does this essentially confirm part 3?

No way Kishi ends this manga with Naruto not being Hokage.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Does this essentially confirm part 3?
> 
> No way Kishi ends this manga with Naruto not being Hokage.




It could also take place during a time period between Shippuuden and some "ten years into the future epilogue" in the last chapter of the manga.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Does this essentially confirm part 3?
> 
> No way Kishi ends this manga with Naruto not being Hokage.



meh, it might be done in an epilogue or some shit


----------



## Mako (Sep 24, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I would've been A-OK with Kakashi becoming Hokage....had Tsunade given him the position anyways after waking from her coma



You don't know how excited I was when they suggested the idea. And then Tsunade happened 

I keep forgetting that scans aren't out on Wednesday's anymore. woops.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 24, 2014)

No way the central goal in the manga is being wrapped up in an Epilogue.  Kishi is planning to continue this manga.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> No way the central goal in the manga is being wrapped up in an Epilogue.  Kishi is planning to continue this manga.




How many chapters there needs to be for Naruto becoming the Hokage? One is plenty enough to show him in the robes. And I doubt he would become it immediately anyway, Kakashi or no Kakashi. Tsunade is still the current Hokage.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> How many chapters there needs to be for Naruto becoming the Hokage? One is plenty enough to show him in the robes. And I doubt he would become it immediately anyway, Kakashi or no Kakashi. Tsunade is still the current Hokage.



My point is , Kishi didn't start this manga to just show Naruto as Hokage for a couple panels , that's not even the point really , what matters is that he chose to put Kakashi in that role, which means he feels Naruto still needs to develop , most likely as a leader, because he's already plenty powerful.

I don't think it's so cut and dry as some  of you , Kishi didn't create all of these elaborate older designs, and a situation in which Naruto has yet to become Hokage unless he was gonna tell more stories. I'm starting to think this New Era Project wasn't named that just for show.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Surely the story is going to continue with this New Era Project. The question just is, in which format? If it's a new time skip in the manga, then what is the position of this movie?  Or will it be a new movie/OVA series?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Does this essentially confirm part 3?
> 
> No way Kishi ends this manga with Naruto not being Hokage.



1. Its either to be a sequel since naruto is not hokage and this movie is a bridge to this new era. ( in this case it will be canon )
2. Its going to be a part  3 since naruto is not hokage and this movie is a bridge to this new era ( in this case it will be canon )
3. Its either going to be a bigger project that will explain how Naruto became hokage and in the manga will have at the end a huge ass leap to where Naruto is hokage or epilogue ( in this case it will be kind of DBGT )

I hope its wither point 1 or 2 cuz point 3 sounds very stupid.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2014)

I would love the manga continuing ala Kakashi Gaiden. So much we don't know about. Mangetsu and Suigetsu, Karin, an in-depth on Deidara's beef with Onoki, Hashi vs. Kakuzu, so much more.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Surely the story is going to continue with this New Era Project. The question just is, in which format? If it's a new time skip in the manga, then what is the position of this movie?  Or will it be a new movie/OVA series?



I'd compare it to One Piece's Film Z in that certain developments which haven't taken place yet in the manga can be considered canon , however on the flipside we have things being confirmed by the film that we know to be manga canon, like the Sharinnegan. In this respect some things are canon from a creative standpoint.

 When people say this movie seems canon, they aren't referring to the story , but the designs, allegiances and natural progression of certain character arcs. Which have remained consistent throughout each movie, with a few exceptions like RTN imploring alternate reality.  

I think with all of these new developments and implications this movie leaves, it's only a natural assumption that a part 3 is coming.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Have to admit it I'm surprised if Kishi really wants to continue writing Naruto as a weekly series. In the interviews he has just given this impression of a man who's really tired of wasting all his life writing the same manga for a decade and never having any free time. Or perhaps that's just me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Have to admit it I'm surprised if Kishi really wants to continue writing Naruto as a weekly series. In the interviews he has just given this impression of a man who's really tired of wasting all his life writing the same manga for a decade and never having any free time. Or perhaps that's just me.



he could take a 1 year break... i mean the movie will keep us busy for several months sice we get to see it very late


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Have to admit it I'm surprised if Kishi really wants to continue writing Naruto as a weekly series. In the interviews he has just given this impression of a man who's really tired of wasting all his life writing the same manga for a decade and never having any free time. Or perhaps that's just me.



Well, on the other hand , that exhaustion you mention could just stem from working the long hours and various  appearances these guys have to do. Kishi also has been meeting recently with Hollywood producers  as of late so you'd have to expect between trying to expand Naruto's brand AND continuing to create new stories for the manga series can be taxing for anyone, just ask Oda and Togashi.

But I think for the simple reason he respects how hard those two guys go to work, Kishi wont throw in the towel on this series just yet, and the "You-know-Who" blurb is just proof of it, he's finding any ol excuse to continue this series , and if anything  this New Era project completely showed his hand.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Elsewhere it was suggested he could scrap the monthly release format and from now on publish 10 chapter short stories a few times a year. It might work, especially if he wants to expand on things from the past too which he didn't find room for in the main story. Writing short stories taking place in the Narutoverse would also free him from the obligation of coming up with some new large scale story arc and a villain that would feel natural after Shippuuden.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 24, 2014)

Anything is welcomed imo, I'm still very entertained by this universe and it's characters.  I think it'll be a missed opportunity not seeing Naruto , Sakura and Sasuke go through the tribulations of training their own students.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke as teachers would be a sight to see. Naruto would never keep proper discipline and the best you would get from Sasuke would be though, though love. 

I'd like to see more of the verse too, especially if it answers to any of the mysteries left.


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 24, 2014)

Do we know how old the characters are?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> Do we know how old the characters are?



no but we guess 20...


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

They look like twenty-something. Kakashi could be closer to 40. Perhaps they're still too young to have their own students... Kakashi's generation became teachers closer to 30, right?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 24, 2014)

lol kakashi was in his mid 20s during part 1.


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah, I guess it would make sense that the timeskip isn't too big. Especially if Kishi plans to end the manga with a bigger timeskip like 10-15 years. Which would mean these characters designs aren't exactly 'final' so to speak

But I can't help but wonder, how shorter can Naruto's hair be?


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol kakashi was in his mid 20s during part 1.




26-27 in Part 1, 29-31 in Part 2. If the Konoha 11 are something around 20, that could make them too young to have students. 



bluemiracle said:


> Yeah, I guess it would make sense that the timeskip isn't too big. Especially if Kishi plans to end the manga with a bigger timeskip like 10-15 years. Which would mean these characters designs aren't exactly 'final' so to speak




Another time skip further into the future would be more interesting, tbh.


bluemiracle said:


> But I can't help but wonder, how shorter can Naruto's hair be?




Sorry, can you rephrase that?


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Sorry, can you rephrase that?



Well if the tendency is that Naruto's hair gets shorter with age, how shorter will it be when he reaches like 30 year old?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 24, 2014)

He'll be bald then.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> Well if the tendency is that Naruto's hair gets shorter with age, how shorter will it be when he reaches like 30 year old?




Ooh I see, sorry for being slow. 

Well, there's always the army style... Which I like...


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 24, 2014)

lol they're shinobi, i doubt age matters all that much. lol compared to what they've been doing up to now, teaching would be a piece of cake.


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 24, 2014)

ch1p said:


> He'll be bald then.



 



Amanda said:


> Ooh I see, sorry for being slow.
> 
> Well, there's always the army style... Which I like...



I guess it worked for Brad Pitt


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

^ I'm positive it would suit Naruto too. 



Narutossss said:


> lol they're shinobi, i doubt age matters all that much. lol compared to what they've been doing up to now, teaching would be a piece of cake.




I was thinking more in the lines of them still being active in their individual ninja careers. Or at least that's how I've understood it works. You graduate, you grow up and develop in your first team, you continue doing missions for the village as a fully fledged ninja, at some point you begin to teach younger ones... But perhaps I've misunderstood things.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 24, 2014)

naruto's hair would look like sakuragi if he cut it even further...... then bald of course.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I was thinking more in the lines of them still being active in their individual ninja careers. Or at least that's how I've understood it works. You graduate, you grow up and develop in your first team, you continue doing missions for the village as a fully fledged ninja, at some point you begin to teach younger ones... But perhaps I've misunderstood things.


no you're right, that's how it goes but the age part can very drastically. kakashi tried out a bunch of genin and failed them all until picking up team 7, he could have been teaching a squad at a much younger age if he wasn't so picky. i recon by the time you're jonin level you can field your own genin squad. 

though naruto should probably start out with a chunin team first with the likes of konohamaru and hanabi and then teach kids when he's a bit older.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> naruto's hair would look like sakuragi if he cut it even further...... then bald of course.



If he loses the headband it would be okay.... also we need a more fit body
Will see in the new trailer how this shit goes... got to wait until october...


----------



## CatnipAvenger (Sep 24, 2014)

I want to see Sasuke Sensei... But more importantly, In mind transferring random jutsu into her students would be so awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2014)

I say we either get Sasuke's and Kakashi's full sketches or we get Taka's plus Ino's. They are being random after all.



Haruka Katana said:


> Anime drawn Nardo looks stupid.
> 
> I predict Kakashi's face will be revealed on the hokage mountain, which...isn't much of a reveal.



Or perhaps his face in the Hokage Monument will still depict him masked just like the statues of Suna show their Kazekages. The statue of the 1st showed him masked.

As for the purpose of this movie I'm thinking it could just turn out to be the first official "filler"movie for what many are suspecting that is the story's Part 3 stage. So I think the main attraction behind this movie is to reveal how the characters will end up looking after another timeskip happens in the manga & get viewers and also manga readers excited. In terms of relevance this film might have as much as the rest of movies have had or as much as the first Shippuuden movie had in 2007 when it came out.

And I think Naruto's shorter hairstyle here is a bit of a throwback to his Part I's hair, it was also short and his hair locks didnt stand out too much when he was wearing his headband, its the same here. 



Amanda said:


> The thirst is real. Kishi is good at this. No matter how much people complain about his creation, they will still wait for spoilers, chapters, any new stuff like kids wait for Christmas.



QFT.



BlazingInferno said:


> I would love the manga continuing ala Kakashi Gaiden. So much we don't know about. Mangetsu and Suigetsu, Karin, an in-depth on Deidara's beef with Onoki, Hashi vs. Kakuzu, so much more.



Agreed.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 25, 2014)

Wait wait wait...today is thursday, new scans of Jump, we could get new sketches!


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2014)

You know we won't


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

chapter is out.... no sketches yet


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 25, 2014)

Sketches are usually out a day later. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I say we either get Sasuke's and Kakashi's full sketches or we get Taka's plus Ino's. They are being random after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if there's Taka seeing how Kishi barely gave a rat ass bout them 

I'm not expecting the plot to be good, we'll see.

Naruto's new hair is shorter than his part 1 though.


----------



## KevKev (Sep 25, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm going to stay with my idea that Sasuke's in prison just for the lulz.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 25, 2014)

Found this:


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 25, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Found this:



bro it's already been posted


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 25, 2014)

It's almost October.

Fuck sketches, we should be getting full blown pics and trailers.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> It's almost October.
> 
> Fuck sketches, we should be getting full blown pics and trailers.



dude, this is all we got so stfu and enjoy your partial plotless sketches


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 25, 2014)

sooooooooo no sketches this week? well it doesn't even matter anyway, the movie is coming out pretty soon anyway, i expect they'll go on a major advertising campaign come October and November.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 25, 2014)

I usually don't believe in all the "Kishi lurks the forums" talk, but right now I'm half ready to believe that the anime/WSJ staff or whoever it is that decides on the design releases is lurking here and muhahahahahahing at our pain.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 25, 2014)

This is off-topic but "Skip Stellrecht", Guy's english voice actor, joined here years ago to chat with fans and hasn't posted since.  On topic, maybe there could be some people lurking


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 25, 2014)

chances of studio P and jump lurking here are low, they're too busy lurking on 2ch, twitter and japanese message boards.


----------



## geG (Sep 25, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> This is off-topic but "Skip Stellrecht", Guy's english voice actor, joined here years ago to chat with fans and hasn't posted since.  On topic, maybe there could be some people lurking



Tons of voice actors for the English dub joined back in the day, mostly sticking to the dub section answering questions about stuff. Some of them only showed up for like a day and others stuck around for a while


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> You know we won't



Quoted for accuracy


----------



## Amanda (Sep 25, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> chances of studio P and jump lurking here are low, they're too busy lurking on 2ch, twitter and japanese message boards.




So then they're muahahahahing at the pain of our Japanese brothers and sisters.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 25, 2014)

basically yes.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 25, 2014)

Geg said:


> Tons of voice actors for the English dub joined back in the day, mostly sticking to the dub section answering questions about stuff. Some of them only showed up for like a day and others stuck around for a while



Holy crap, you serious Geg? Huh, he must've been the real guy then. You can never be to sure on internet forums


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 25, 2014)

Am I the only one not diggin the new look for Nardo?


----------



## TRN (Sep 25, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Am I the only one not diggin the new look for Nardo?



Nope but I like it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2014)

Geg said:


> Tons of voice actors for the English dub joined back in the day, mostly sticking to the dub section answering questions about stuff. Some of them only showed up for like a day and others stuck around for a while



yeah,they kind of stopped coming after Toonami stopped airing.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 25, 2014)

the 'new era' project sakura better have common sense and dignity cuz i just... the shit, man. the sheeet


----------



## CatnipAvenger (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm still kinda scared Sasuke will end up having Karin's baby... oh that's right,  Sause is the guy...

How evil is Sasuke? Sauce+Karin=Sage... Sage+Sause personality=... not her again


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2014)

CatnipAvenger said:


> I'm still kinda scared Sasuke will end up having Karin's baby... oh that's right,  Sause is the guy...
> 
> How evil is Sasuke? Sauce+Karin=Sage... Sage+Sause personality=... not her again



what do you  mean?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2014)

I wonder how big Akamaru will turn out to be in Kiba's sketches.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 26, 2014)

akamaru is already fully grown i think, he's already big enough to be ridden

or are we expecting some mononoke level growth?


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2014)

so no sketches this week at all? 



shadowmaria said:


> I think they're trying to imply



but sasuke  has  a personality


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 26, 2014)

The more they delay the more it's getting suspicious 

Or what stupid advertisement that's replacing it now?


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 26, 2014)

And they were so diligent delivering the sketches at a timely matter, until these past 3 weeks.........


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2014)

2 months and 0 advertisement. why the hell did they make the movie about manga spoilers?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 26, 2014)

Idk  I guess they planned this project 2 years ago.

They are either assholes or they really don't want to spoil us. Well we were somewhat spoiled anyway.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 26, 2014)

Damn, guess no sketches this week.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> but sasuke  has  a personality



he does? since when?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Damn, guess no sketches this week.



I guess it's an every other week thing


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> he does? since when?



obnoxious.

sociopath. 

asshole. 

whiny.

dont tell me you never used those words to describe him?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 26, 2014)

can't argue with that, point taken.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2014)

Sasuke has personality. His missing development. Somehow the development is ignoring Sasuke.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Combine (Sep 26, 2014)

I wonder if this movie will be the starting point of a new animated series? 

Sure Kishi is (maybe) done with Naruto, but the brand/IP is such a big name I cannot imagine Pierrot just wants to let it die once the manga ends. I'd bet they would continue on with a Naruto series of their own even without Kishi's manga.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 26, 2014)

Combine said:


> I wonder if this movie will be the starting point of a new animated series?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 26, 2014)

kishi might be done with the manga probably but i doubt he'll just leave the brand. in fact kishi has gone well and beyond for this franchise this year, supervisor and concept artist on naruto ninja storm revolution game that came out this month. Writer and character designer on the upcoming naruto movie and earlier this year he met with avi arad(hollywood producer) for a random interview on the amazing spiderman, obviously the real reason they met was to probably talk about the naruto live action movie arad said he was pitched back in 2013. 

why would kishi break his back this year, just to walk out for good.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 26, 2014)

Whoever still can't see the obvious part 3 signs are gonna be maaaaad.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 26, 2014)

that's an understatement those posters that are obsessed with naruto  ending are legit going to rage quit if it continues.


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 26, 2014)

Remember your here forever!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2014)

Naruto GT...at first glance it sounds like it would be as much of a trainwreck as when Dragonball tried it, But maybe without Kishimoto, the series could actually do some evolving for the better. I think his writing is probably the worst thing by far about it. If they could somehow retire him and get somebody who knows how to actually write, they could start salvaging this shit fest


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Naruto GT*...at first glance it sounds like it would be as much of a trainwreck as when Dragonball tried it, But maybe without Kishimoto, the series could actually do some evolving for the better. I think his writing is probably the worst thing by far about it. If they could somehow retire him and get somebody who knows how to actually write, they could start salvaging this shit fest



Take that back or suffer the consequences


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2014)

I prefer a Naruto Chronicles


----------



## Combine (Sep 26, 2014)

No matter how you slice it, any new series would likely have to be written by the filler writers since Kishi probably will not be writing Naruto manga anymore.

So unless Pierrot hires a dedicated writer specifically for a new series (or maybe Kishi recommends someone), we'll be getting the usual writing talent that we've gotten for fillers.

And considering how cheap Pierrot is, I doubt they'll hire a new writer


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 26, 2014)

if the manga continues then that might not happen but if it ends, kishimoto could still write for the anime, he can multitask so why not. 

personally i'd prefer ovas or a seasonal based format, which would allow for much better animation, then i might actually think about watching this series again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2014)

Stay mad haterz 

But yeah, give somebody else a try. Could be interesting, and certainly better than giving Kishi reigns to a part 3


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Stay mad haterz
> 
> But yeah, give somebody else a try. Could be interesting, and certainly better than giving Kishi reigns to a part 3



You said Naruto GT and didnt took back.... you get a neg. 
I have awful memories of DBZ GT so


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2014)

Your lucky i don't care about reputation 

Guys, its a figure of speech  Naruto GT would be the same damn thing as DBGT given what people are talking about. The naruto manga obviously aint continuing, so it would have to continue anime wise with another writer.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 26, 2014)

No new sketches


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2014)

I still want to atleast see what Ino looks like timeskip  I liked RTN's hairstyle, hopefully she doesn't have that terrible ponytail anymore


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your lucky i don't care about reputation
> 
> Guys, its a figure of speech  Naruto GT would be the same damn thing as DBGT given what people are talking about*. The naruto manga obviously aint continuing*, so it would have to continue anime wise with another writer.



The manga could end and Kishi could start a sequel called the new era.... after all this movie is part of a bigger project.
And kishi assistant said that the new era has lots of new stuff but he cant talk about them yet.

I think Kishi will make a sequel or a part 3. Even more since making Naruto be hokage in a movie would be dumb..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The manga could end and Kishi could start a sequel called the new era.... after all this movie is part of a bigger project.
> And kishi assistant said that the new era has lots of new stuff but he cant talk about them yet.
> 
> I think Kishi will make a sequel or a part 3. Even more since making Naruto be hokage in a movie would be dumb..



So Kishi passed his 'majin buu' saga moment many years ago and now he's just digging even deeper cause of the money  If that happens it'll be a sight to see


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2014)

This is why Naruto has a jacket in The Last - Naruto the Movie
If you look from behind his jumpsuit is torn apart


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 26, 2014)

............

Dude, that's a MANGA page and you're posting it here. You can't.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> ............
> 
> Dude, that's a MANGA page and you're posting it here. You can't.



Its gone


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its gone



Good then


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 27, 2014)

Naruto has a manga? I thought it was a video game franchise only


----------



## Revolution (Sep 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _You can guess what I want to call it_ 



*REVOLUTION*


----------



## Deynard (Sep 27, 2014)

Revolution said:


> *Spoiler*: _You can guess what I want to call it_
> 
> 
> 
> *REVOLUTION*



Fake and gay.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 27, 2014)

Nothing new


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2014)

worst advertisement ever


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 27, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 27, 2014)

By now they're just taunting us.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 27, 2014)

They should go fund themselfs.
See you next week


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 27, 2014)

when will the movie get released?


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2014)

6th of December. 

one week from now,  we can start a  60 day countdown


----------



## Amanda (Sep 27, 2014)

A week before the new Hobbit movie comes out. And we've seen an extensive trailer of it, gotten many promo pictures for it and read interviews from the cast and the crew. 

Naruto crew, you're doing this wrong.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 27, 2014)

There's probably no new movie. Kishi's last troll.

"Well these suckers went through the last 4 months of the manga, might as well fuck with them some more."


----------



## Mione (Sep 27, 2014)

I really haven't seen a movie with such a close release date get so little marketing.

I remember when the last Bleach movie was coming out the Hell Verse. We got tons of commercials, magazine articles,cast interviews, and even a book based off the movie released.

(although I can't recall if that was before or after the movie was in theaters)

 Maybe they really are waiting for certain events in the manga to pass before they can show certain items.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 27, 2014)

I found this 	



> LASTのまとめ
> 
> ・舞台は数年後
> ・お色気MAXの女性陣
> ...




Maybe Fake ?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 27, 2014)

I thought it was confirmed that this is 2 years in the future so anything that says otherwise is fake.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 27, 2014)

2chan comments are spoilers now. i wonder why. oh wait, coming from ichihime and that last phrase, now i don't.

but that comment gives a japanese name to what sasuke's outfit  is. as i thought, his outfit has a delinquent theme, not a arabian one.

for the interested:


----------



## Amanda (Sep 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> but that comment gives a japanese name to what sasuke's outfit  is. as i thought, his outfit has a delinquent theme, not a arabian one.
> 
> for the interested:




Well that is interesting. Is this some kind of student thing? Like Naruto's outfit is apparently a some kind of Japanese stuent thing? (Yes I lack all proper words to express this in an intellectual way.)


----------



## ch1p (Sep 27, 2014)

From what I can tell, a japanese (not yankee) youngling who flirts with deliquency from time to time. The type hangs out with a roll and goes to the arcade.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 27, 2014)

Naruto's world in 2 years = delinquent world 

Or Nardo and Saske had some...influence lmao


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> 2chan comments are spoilers now. i wonder why. oh wait, coming from ichihime and that last phrase, now i don't.
> 
> but that comment gives a japanese name to what sasuke's outfit  is. as i thought, his outfit has a delinquent theme, not a arabian one.
> 
> for the interested:




sasuke has delinquent theme and naruto an official  theme. 

where the fuck is my arab themed sasuke? 

both are just so fucking stupid to be used in a ninja world thrmed story.....  along said that shotgun in thr wabe arc and the tvs, and computers


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> *2chan comments are spoilers now.* i wonder why. oh wait, coming from ichihime and that last phrase, now i don't.



Didn't we get the spoilers for RTN movie from 2ch ?


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2014)

Last line of that text says Naruto and Sakura are a giggly romantic couple so I'm automatically calling fake on that


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 27, 2014)

Geg said:


> Last line of that text says Naruto and Sakura are a giggly romantic couple so I'm automatically calling fake on that



maybe he/she means "Naruto and Sakura will have some romantic scenes"  not a giggly couple


----------



## ch1p (Sep 27, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Didn't we get the spoilers for RTN movie from 2ch ?



After it was released, not before. Gain notion, ichihime.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> After it was released, not before. Gain notion, ichihime.



After it was released, this is not called "spoiler" . Gain notion,  ch1p.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 27, 2014)

Of course it is a spoiler. As long as the target audience doesn't know the whole thing, anything from it is a spoiler. It's the definition of the thing.

What you mean is a leak and tbh, there were no leaks on 2chan.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 27, 2014)

Nardo and Sakura? Must be fake


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 28, 2014)

naruto and sakura hitched? this better be fake


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 28, 2014)

If ichihime is providing the spoilers, its likely fake.



ch1p said:


> Of course it is a spoiler. As long as the target audience doesn't know the whole thing, anything from it is a spoiler. It's the definition of the thing.
> 
> What you mean is a leak and tbh, there were no leaks on 2chan.


So Ichihimelove was flat out lying?


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

pairing spoilers.

no arab sasuke spoilers.

this shit is retarded 

at least, i hope oro is in it


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 28, 2014)

Its fake. There were no spoilers leaked on 2Chan.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

so arab sasuke is still an option?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 28, 2014)

Why are there still people believing Ichihime


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yep. 

Shouldn't there be a rule about posting fake or false spoilers?


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

how would you know what is false from true as we know shit about the movie so far?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 28, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So Ichihimelove was flat out lying?



Yes. There was even another one who called his post full of shit and then they dissolved into insults.



Addy said:


> so arab sasuke is still an option?



Considering I've seen delinquent and the like being linked to Sasuke on japanese comments, and not once this arab thing, I have to say this is probably a misunderstanding. Which is why I was content with that guy's commentary, even if its' fake, because it gave a japanese word to go with his theme.


----------



## takL (Sep 28, 2014)

its not fake or spo. its just fan's take on the pieces of movie info we all know. 
and the poster is the only one calling sasuke's look teamer.

why do i see totally random 2ch posts in here?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 28, 2014)

ch1p already confirmed its a fake since nothing's been posted on 2chan about the movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hopefully we get a trailer or a temporary intro/ending showing more footage, like we used to.


----------



## takL (Sep 28, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ch1p already confirmed its a fake since nothing's been posted on 2chan about the movie.



what? i saw that post at 2ch in a couple of naruto threads. and again its no spo just fans post.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Hopefully we get a trailer or a temporary intro/ending showing more footage, like we used to.



that would give out too much info about where the naruto series is heading


it's gonna be the ad stage for another 30-40 days

after that, maybe nardo will end by then and the trailer will be out with more info


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ch1p already confirmed its a fake since nothing's been posted on 2chan about the movie.



He wasn't saying it's legit. He's saying they were speculating.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Sep 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Hopefully we get a trailer or a temporary intro/ending showing more footage, like we used to.



Trailer will be out, probably, around time when they will start selling tickets, that is end of October.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 28, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ch1p already confirmed its a fake since nothing's been posted on 2chan about the movie.



Perhaps there was a miscommunication.

 takl is confirming it as well. But when in doubt, always trust takl over anyone else.

Regarding the teamer, that guy called it that. What I've seen on japanese fanart of Sasuke is him as a thug or a delinquent, or a laid-back, or a well that sort of thing, not like an arab as some western people are seeing as. When I said the guy's post was interesting, its because he gave a localised japanese name for the style. I'm not saying his style is that or not.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 28, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> Trailer will be out, probably, around time when they will start selling tickets, that is end of October.



That is some excellent advertising they're doing, surely everyone will immediately get up and buy Naruto tickets if they ever stumble across the advertisement and not way before 

Oh well, this movie must be extremely spoilerific that we can't even see sketches of team 8. Wth lol


----------



## Deynard (Sep 28, 2014)

takL said:


> why do i see totally random 2ch posts in here?



Becasue "omg they're in japanese, it must be something important omg omg omg omg"

Something like that.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

takL said:


> its not fake or spo. its just fan's take on the pieces of movie info we all know.
> and the poster is the only one calling sasuke's look teamer.
> 
> why do i see totally random 2ch posts in here?



they don't know japanese, take anything they can find lol

still hoping  its arab or pirate themed


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 28, 2014)

Then how do you explain about this Naruto and Sakura stuff? If that supposed to be a speculation rather than a spoiler?


----------



## Deynard (Sep 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> they don't know japanese, take anything they can find lol




That's what I said.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 28, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Nardo and Sakura? Must be fake





Narutossss said:


> naruto and sakura hitched? this better be fake



something wrong about Naruto and Sakura ? 



takL said:


> its not fake or spo. its just fan's take on the pieces of movie info we all know.
> and the poster is the only one calling sasuke's look teamer.



So some are real info not all fake


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

Deynard said:


> That's what I said.



takL > you


----------



## Amanda (Sep 28, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Then how do you explain about this Naruto and Sakura stuff? If that supposed to be a speculation rather than a spoiler?




What part of "a random fan speculating about the movie" is hard to understand? There's nothing to explain. That post is about as spoilerific as any shipping speculation post you or me would make about the movie.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> takL > you



Wait what, we weren't arguing or something, I just answered before you.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Sep 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why are there still people believing Ichihime



IKR!


----------



## Arisu (Sep 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why are there still people believing Ichihime



Especially if it's a NarSak 'spoiler'


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2014)

Isn't that fanart ? Not that I don't like it, but ...


----------



## ch1p (Sep 28, 2014)

Fake, but cute.  The Faceless Man, attempting to dethrone ichihimelove it seems. You've got to tard more, but still nice try. 

WHY DO YOU PEOPLE WANT HER PREGNANT SHE'S LIKE 19 WHY DO YOU WANT HER PREGNANT I WANT TO CRY OVER THIS POOR CHARACTER'S SAKE LEAVE HER ALONE.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

she looks........... fat and i dont mean her prego belly


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Fake, but cute.  The Faceless Man, attempting to dethrone ichihimelove it seems. You've got to tard more, but still nice try.
> 
> WHY DO YOU PEOPLE WANT HER PREGNANT SHE'S LIKE 19 WHY DO YOU WANT HER PREGNANT I WANT TO CRY OVER THIS POOR CHARACTER'S SAKE LEAVE HER ALONE.



how many times have you read "i want to see naruto bust a nut in hinata's tits" and she is like 16? at least, 19 prego hinata is legal....... still creepy but legal


----------



## ch1p (Sep 28, 2014)

I never said it wasn't legal.  I said 'poor character'.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

mah, every woman in naruto is destant to be prego in a fan's mind :/


----------



## Deynard (Sep 28, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Fake, but cute.  The Faceless Man, attempting to dethrone ichihimelove it seems. You've got to tard more, but still nice try.
> 
> WHY DO YOU PEOPLE WANT HER PREGNANT SHE'S LIKE 19 WHY DO YOU WANT HER PREGNANT I WANT TO CRY OVER THIS POOR CHARACTER'S SAKE LEAVE HER ALONE.



Movie will end with scene with birth of child. That's why.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't want her to be pregnant yet, she should stay as ninja and show how awesome she is,


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2014)

i am still waiting to see her being awesome as a ninja :/

ino, sakura, and tenten did so.

hinata is......... still waiting.


----------



## Esket (Sep 28, 2014)

She had some good moments in the filler, but otherwise she's just been there purely for shipping purposes with Naruto.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2014)

Shit is so obviously fake. Nice Faceless.  Lol. @ ppl think that it real.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am still waiting to see her being awesome as a ninja :/
> 
> ino, sakura, and *tenten* did so.
> 
> hinata is......... still waiting.



Wait when did Tenten do any awesome ninja thing? Hell when did she do any thing at all that was not filler from the anime?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2014)

The only helpful thing she's done so far was take out two (?) of Kakuzu's hearts in the war. All she's done is comment on the sidelines.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 28, 2014)

It's so fake... just look at the ears... the best shot that actually looks like a Kishimoto-thing is the one in the right angle.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 28, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> I don't want her to be pregnant yet, she should stay as ninja and show how awesome she is,



Women place is to give birth to child, nothing more. Only men are real shinobi.


----------



## Lace (Sep 28, 2014)

Those are really nice drawings but they don't look like kishimoto's style at all. Plus the poses don't match the rest of the sketches either.


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 29, 2014)

IchiHime is an awesome bleach pairing 

It's other thematic pairing NaruHina is just complete shit though  It's also a thematic failure.


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2014)

bleach talk lol


----------



## Harbour (Sep 29, 2014)

still better than naruhina fanart talk


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 29, 2014)

Harbour said:


> still better than naruhina fanart talk


Ikr? NaruHina sucks ass. Let's not talk about a pairing that's all about western fandom hype.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Sep 29, 2014)

Some people still think Hinata might be pregnant? Please!


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2014)

Do we know anything about what the storyline is?

I imagine it's something new, as I'm sure the manga will have it's own conclusion.

Hopefully something involving all the main villages and Kage's.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 29, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Ikr? NaruHina sucks ass. Let's not talk about a pairing that's all about western fandom hype.





I love when butthurt people try to troll.


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I love when butthurt people try to troll.


...what?  There has been the utmost wanking for this pairing in this thread for WEEKS. It really should just stop already.

HINATATA IS PREGNANT HURR HURR


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 29, 2014)

we're talking about bleach pairings now? this is pretty low even for this thread


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> we're talking about bleach pairings now? this is pretty low even for this thread


Still better than people stirring up pairing wars in this thread for the sake of their wanking.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Still better than people stirring up pairing wars in this thread for the sake of their wanking.



No, any other pairings outside the series is just as bad


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> No, any other pairings outside the series is just as bad


It's simply a way to divert people's attention from these moronic Naruto pairing wars. My god you can't even go past a page in this thread without people talking about pregnant Naruto women. How about talking about stuff in this movie that doesn't have anything to do with Naruto pairings for once?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2014)

As long as ichimelove is around, that's not going to happen unfortunately.


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> As long as ichimelove is around, that's not going to happen unfortunately.


The only people that perpetrate this shit are people that respond to her or people bringing up fanarts of "HINATATA" being pregnant.


----------



## Njaa (Sep 29, 2014)

Man i really want to see Hinata's and Sasuke's full sketch. Wonder if Ino still has her ponytail.


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> we're talking about bleach pairings now? this is pretty low even for this thread



the lack of advertisement makes us imagine our own scandals in the movie production. therefore, bleach was involved in making this movie :ignoramus


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2014)

Its confirmed next week we have sketch's.
Kakashi , Sasuke , Kiba , Akamaru , Hinata

Heard it on mangahelpers podcast. And last time they where pretty much right.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its confirmed next week we have sketch's.
> Kakashi , Sasuke , Kiba , Akamaru , Hinata
> 
> Heard it on mangahelpers podcast. And last time they well pretty much right.



Link, scan from magazine or gtfo


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Link, scan from magazine or gtfo



Did you read that last part of my post or you dont know what a podcast means ?


----------



## Mione (Sep 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its confirmed next week we have sketch's.
> Kakashi , Sasuke , *Kiba* , *Akamaru* , *Hinata*
> 
> Heard it on mangahelpers podcast. And last time they where pretty much right.



If this is true, then poor Shino forgotten again XD


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its confirmed next week we have sketch's.
> Kakashi , Sasuke , Kiba , Akamaru , Hinata
> 
> Heard it on mangahelpers podcast. And last time they where pretty much right.



I wonder how Kiba and Akamaru will look


----------



## Arisu (Sep 29, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> The only people that perpetrate this shit are people that respond to her or people bringing up fanarts of "HINATATA" being pregnant.



Yes, because not the troll is responsible but people that respond to her. She should fuckin stop seriously. She was told 1000 times to not bring pairings in here, no... she continues. Don't be surprised people get pissed.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 29, 2014)

I, for one, hope Akamaru found himself a nice bitch.


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 29, 2014)

Akamaru must be a fucking Cerberus or some shit.


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 29, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Yes, because not the troll is responsible but people that respond to her. She should fuckin stop seriously. She was told 1000 times to not bring pairings in here, no... she continues. Don't be surprised people get pissed.


The fuck. 

If she gets told to not bring up pairings here, then don't respond by wanking your own pairing. That's what I was talking about of people perpetrating this shit.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 29, 2014)

elicit, don't defend ichihimelove. she's a renown pairing troll in these places. and i understand you'd like to protect one of your own, but if you were here during the last movie you'd know why even the sane part of your fandom dislikes her (well, _in public_). this is the person who'd sometimes good information but shaved of things that went against her pairing of choice. its not just about people going back in forth in debate. again, don't defend her.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its confirmed next week we have sketch's.
> Kakashi , Sasuke , Kiba , Akamaru , Hinata
> 
> Heard it on mangahelpers podcast. And last time they where pretty much right.



I hope we get to see moar of their outfits!!!


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its confirmed next week we have sketch's.
> Kakashi , Sasuke , Kiba , Akamaru , Hinata
> 
> Heard it on mangahelpers podcast. And last time they where pretty much right.


They were right about Lee and Chouji but Hinata


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its confirmed next week we have sketch's.
> Kakashi , Sasuke , Kiba , Akamaru , Hinata
> 
> Heard it on mangahelpers podcast. And last time they where pretty much right.



didnt you or someone else said that before several weeks ago? 



Majin Lu said:


> They were right about Lee and Chouji but Hinata



so they were partially right? 

i want to see ino and hinata so people can make new hentai of them  already 

although, i wish to see team taka. fuck the rookie 9. bunch of overrated pieces of shit


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 29, 2014)

Obviously saving Ino for last because she's pregnant with Naruto's baby.

Also Shino, 'cause he's Hokage.


----------



## Mako (Sep 29, 2014)

Where's Ino, goddammit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> didnt you or someone else said that before several weeks ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i was and everything they said was true except Hinata.



Majin Lu said:


> They were right about Lee and Chouji but Hinata



This guys knows it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yes i was and everything they said was true except Hinata.
> 
> 
> 
> This guys knows it.



so it was a lucky guess? nothing to see here :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> so it was a lucky guess? nothing to see here :/



Are you going to say lucky guess next week to ?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its confirmed next week we have sketch's.
> Kakashi , Sasuke , Kiba , Akamaru , Hinata
> 
> Heard it on mangahelpers podcast. And last time they where pretty much right.



So that will mean will are still missing Ino Shino and the last sand kid. See as the last two have been 4 and 5 people. I say we get one or two more.Who can they be? I say some one from Taka(coughKarincough)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2014)

Karin and Juugo should be there. Hell i even expect neji.
Also Kankuro ( the puppet master guy )

Wonder if will get older gokage.... new tsuchikage...  ( onoki could die in the time skip )


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2014)

Kurotsuchi for Tsuchikage.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 29, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Obviously saving Ino for last because she's pregnant with Naruto's baby.



That wouldnt be bad actually.

No but seriously, I would like to see her new look and Suigetsu's.. which I really hope he appears.


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Are you going to say lucky guess next week to ?



yes, if they were a  reliable source the first ti. e the first time,  they would have been 100% right.  not 80%


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> That wouldnt be bad actually.
> 
> No but seriously, I would like to see her new look and Suigetsu's.. which I really hope he appears.



Suigetsu has to be in this.  he was mote useful than the  majority of rookie 9... and he is funny.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 30, 2014)

It surprises me the marketing halted.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 30, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Kurotsuchi for Tsuchikage.


Wouldn't her dad, Kitsuchi, be next in line?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 30, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It surprises me the marketing halted.



And why indeed.


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

i am seriously wondering what are they waiting in the manga in order to reveal a trailer? 

they spoiled pretty much the major shit 

will sasuke survive and be return to konoha? yes.

will everyone else survive? yes.

idk what i left


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 30, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am seriously wondering what are they waiting in the manga in order to reveal a trailer?


Did they say they're waiting for something?

I just want trailers or new intro with movie footage.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 30, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Did they say they're waiting for something?
> 
> I just want trailers or* new intro with movie footage*.



What year is it?!!


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Did they say they're waiting for something?
> 
> I just want trailers or new intro with movie footage.



it seems a trailer would reveal too much 

cant they like show a trailer with the character we already saw or are all teh scenes spoiler heavy?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2014)

I wonder what exactly they are even going to show in the launch CM's, considering how they basically spoiled the end of the series for everyone to begin with  

Are they just going to have older naruto scream into the tv to go see the movie?


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder what exactly they are even going to show in the launch CM's, considering how they basically spoiled the end of the series for everyone to begin with
> 
> Are they just going to have older naruto scream into the tv to go see the movie?



Maybe


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 30, 2014)

When did they start showing trailers for previous movies?


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

teaser: around december.

first trailer: around april/after dvd release of previous movie.

trailers and intro and shit: june, july up until release of movie in july/augest.

what we got for this movie, though, wasnt even like older teasers.  while the older ones had almost nothing to do with the movie, they showed more than naruto's new design in god knows where only saying "lets go" 


two months remain and no proper advertisement. it's like they are banking on people will buy  tickets based on not knowing anything/mystery because the content of the movie sucks/isnt really worthy


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh wow, yeah, that is very weird.


----------



## Esket (Sep 30, 2014)

The lack of advertising has me worried about whether it will be good or not.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 30, 2014)

Esket said:


> The lack of advertising has me worried about whether it will be good or not.



> Naruto's movie
> being good


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 30, 2014)

At least animate the already sketched Konoha 11, apparently that is so hard too 

Let's see if we get anything this thursday.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2014)

The lack of advertising means the movie is canon and contains even more spoilers.
Just wait out.

And this is no normal movie its an opening for a bigger project called: new era.


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> At least animate the already sketched Konoha 11, apparently that is so hard too
> 
> Let's see if we get anything this thursday.



didn't they say new info would be revealed in october with the reruns? which day are these reruns?.

also, we might get a sketch with this week's chapter........ hopefully 



The Faceless Man said:


> The lack of advertising means the movie is canon and contains even more spoilers.
> Just wait out.
> 
> And this is no normal movie its an opening for a bigger project called: new era.



honey, normal movie, manga spoielrs or not. they are spending millions of dollars on a movie with jack shit advertisement


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not expecting much from the 'new info'.

They're probably confident people would watch the movie without advertisement 

Well I guess Naruto is pretty popular...


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 30, 2014)

Um... having people waiting on their toes for new information about the movie is advertising in its own right.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 30, 2014)

... when would we be able to see it, anyway?

I mean, I doubt most of us live in Japan to go see it in theaters...


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Um... having people waiting on their toes for new information about the movie is advertising in its own right.



yes, which is pretty my point but the more i think of it, the more i ask advertisement to whom?

how many people actually know about this movie compared to the old naruto movies when they were advertised?


----------



## OldMonkey (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello !

Found this on Tumblr. 



Real ? Fake ?


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

shounen jumps tweets in english?


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 30, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Hello !
> 
> Found this on Tumblr.
> 
> ...



Never before have I seen something so legit.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 30, 2014)

LOL@ Shounen Jump tweeting out spoilers.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 30, 2014)

Naruto and Sakura as couple in future? Are they mad?


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Hello !
> 
> Found this on Tumblr.
> 
> ...



lol this dude is totally trolling the shit out of us. No way in fuck is this real.


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Hello !
> 
> Found this on Tumblr.
> 
> ...



never has there ever been anything so real


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2014)

dat looks so legit yo

rotfl


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is fake as fuck


----------



## bluemiracle (Sep 30, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Hello !
> 
> Found this on Tumblr.
> 
> ...




Tumblr. That legit source


----------



## Deynard (Sep 30, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> Tumblr. That legit source



Don't forget my grandma.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 30, 2014)

After looking around. I think it may have been the real deal.From what I heard a SJ USA accidentally tweeted something they shouldn't have regarding The Last movie. The tweet stated quote "In The Last #Naruto with Sakura. Naruto's future seems to be a sure thing."The tweet was promptly removed less than 10 minutes after it was posted.

See as that will be VIZ.They would have likley seen the script (or even the movie itself) by now.Some idiot in the company (probably in marketing) thought for a second that tweeting this was a good idea to create buzz. 

In Nick TMNT some thing like this had happen not to long ago. So it will not be to weird if it happens


----------



## Kyu (Sep 30, 2014)

Fake?


Fake.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Hello !
> 
> Found this on Tumblr.
> 
> ...



They confirmed it fake


Not believing it's legit but what's strange is they say the font is different even though it's exactly the same.


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2014)

lmao someone going as far as faking a tweet from sj now... that's so desperate.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 30, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> They confirmed it fake
> 
> 
> Not believing it's legit but what's strange is they say the font is different even though it's exactly the same.



The thing is if it really was just fake they did not need to say that as it was no big deal then.It is just another fake thing on the web. If it was real they would have to say some thing to cover there ass. 

The same thing happen in the nick tmnt panels. Nick said they where nothing more then fake drawing that the person posted for fun then a few week latter it turn out to be real.


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2014)

Didn't they only reply after someone asked them whether that tweet was fake or not?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm still surprised that people still believe in narusaku. The girl said she loves sasuke in front of naruto.
How fucking obivous must it be that it ain't happening.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 30, 2014)

I dont see why that will matter. In the end they would say it is fake even if it is true as they where likely not so post to talk about that sort of thing.


----------



## lacey (Sep 30, 2014)

Regardless, I severely doubt Narusaku's going to be canon anytime soon. 

I honestly thought it was parody account that tweeted it, but who knows at this rate. I still want at least some additional footage of this movie, regardless of whether or not it spoils the ending of the manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh boy..its been quite a ride....from "fake tweets from shounen jump i swear my uncle lives in japan" Narusaku, "pregnant hinata conspiracy" Naruhina, and " super secret uchiha necklace" Sasusaku....


Actually watching the movie itself will be quite fun, something i cant really say about naruto these days  If only to see the B3 tear themselves apart and go into meltdown


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

PAIRING SHIT AGAIN!

FUCK YOU ALL.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I'm still surprised that people still believe in narusaku. The girl said she loves sasuke in front of naruto.
> How fucking obivous must it be that it ain't happening.



WROOOOOOOOOONG! That's all I'm going to say  Why I say so has nothing to do with believing in the pairing happening.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2014)

Settle down, the mods will be here eventually to clean up the mess, if you dont want to be caught in the crossfire, you should probably stop with the back and forth about now


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I'm still surprised that people still believe in narusaku. The girl said she loves sasuke in front of naruto.
> How fucking obivous must it be that it ain't happening.


MORE OF THIS PERPETRATING SHIT. 

HOW FUCKING OBVIOUS NARUHINA IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN WHEN NARUTO SAID THAT SAKURA IS SOMETHING LIKE HIS GIRLFRIEND AFTER ALL THAT NARUHINA SHIT. 

HOW FUCKING OBVIOUS SASUSAKU IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN WHEN SASUKE BRUTALLY REJECTS HER "SELFLESS" LOVE.

ALL THESE FUCKING PAIRINGS ARE STILL ONE SIDED AS FUCK SO STOP STIRRING UP SHIT!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2014)

I said, *settle down.*


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I said, *settle down.*


I don't care. I hate people and their retarded double standards in this thread. That's what fucking stirs up pairing wars.

Each person thinks that in some way, their one-sided pairing is more likely than the other for some rather odd reason. What kind of moron questions Naruto's strict preference towards Sakura over Hinata from the girlfriend comment? 

Where is the rational logic in Sasuke secretly having romantic feelings for Sakura?

For what reason is there to question Sakura's preference towards Sasuke over Naruto if she confessed in front him?

If you want to argue that your one sided pairing is special is some way do that shit in the pairing debate thread.


----------



## Mako (Sep 30, 2014)

So, are we going to see any sketches of Asuma's child?


----------



## Itachі (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol. Kishi treats relationships like shit, don't take it seriously.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 30, 2014)

Mako said:


> So, are we going to see any sketches of Asuma's child?



Three years old and already rocking a bitchin' goatee and smoking half a pack a day.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2014)

When Naruto said Sakura was his girlfriend it was a joke. The translator of Narutoforms confirmed that shit.
And Naruhina stopped being one sided the moment they hold hands 
Holding hand in Japan is very romantic.

I encourage everyone to get some knowledge.

Reading the RAW and asking for correct translation
Reading Japanese myths and custom's

Work that brain


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2014)

starr said:


> wow                        .



What does my post have to do with the raging?


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> When Naruto said Sakura was his girlfriend it was a joke. The translator of Narutoforms confirmed that shit.
> And Naruhina stopped being one sided the moment they hold hands
> Holding hand in Japan is a very romantic.
> 
> ...


WHO THE FUCK CARES IF IT WAS A JOKE OR NOT, HE EXPRESSED INTEREST IN SAKURA BEING HIS GIRLFRIEND! THAT'S THE POINT! 

AND THEN HE GETS JEALOUS OF SAKURA GIVING SASUKE ATTENTION NEXT CHAPTER.

ONE SIDED AS FUCK!



BlazingInferno said:


> What does my post have to do with the raging?


I'm not even raging IRL, and I was smiling while typing all that shit TBH.


----------



## Mione (Sep 30, 2014)

Unless we get some content related to shipping for this movie (that isn't fake and meant to troll) let's keep that issue out of here. 

Besides wouldn't that be spoilers from the manga?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2014)

This is why I told you to read a correct translation of the RAW cuz what you know its false.
And a joke is not serious.

But hey keep proving that low IQ


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> This is why I told you to read a correct translation of the RAW cuz what you know its false.
> And a joke is not serious.
> 
> But hey keep proving that low IQ



Ironically you're proving to people that you are, in fact, a mindless shipper.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 30, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I'm not even raging IRL, and I was smiling while typing all that shit TBH.



Smiling like Nicholson sticking his face through the door, maybe...


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> What does my post have to do with the raging?



lol it just does


Elicit94 said:


> Ironically you're proving to people that you are, in fact, *a mindless shippe*r.



pot meet kettle


----------



## Lovely (Sep 30, 2014)

Is the raging really necessary?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 30, 2014)

Just found a spoiler on tumblr that says the movie will be a musical and IrukaXSock is totes canon in it.


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Smiling like Nicholson sticking his face through the door, maybe...


Nah. I guess I can't force you to believe me though. Although it's weird how you think people seemingly raging while typing in caps automatically makes them a person that's raging IRL.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 30, 2014)

... ANYWAY... When exactly would it be watchable to those of us without ready access to a Japanese theater?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 30, 2014)

elicit, calm down man.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 30, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Hello !
> 
> Found this on Tumblr.



so everything is going according to my plan


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

starr said:


> pot meet kettle


Show me where pot meets kettle


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 30, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Show me where pot meets kettle



your gullible posts in the debate thread is quite telling.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah, he raging.


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> your gullible posts in the debate thread is quite telling.


Like what? Link me those posts. Chances are I won't see anything wrong with them.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 30, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> so everything is going according to my plan



...Did you just tell on yourself?


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> When Naruto said Sakura was his girlfriend it was a joke. The translator of Narutoforms confirmed that shit.



No way in hell am I trying to argue in favor of or against a pairing, but you don't really need a translator for something like that. Naruto not being completely serious when he tells his dad that Sakura is his girlfriend is pretty self-evident in most translations I've seen

And Elicit94 you're stirring up more pairing shit than anyone right now


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 30, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Yeah, he raging.


What if I told you I like ShikaTema?



Geg said:


> No way in hell am I trying to argue in favor of or against a pairing, but you don't really need a translator for something like that. Naruto not being completely serious when he tells his dad that Sakura is his girlfriend is pretty self-evident in most translations I've seen
> 
> And Elicit94 you're stirring up more pairing shit than anyone right now


You actually seem to be stirring them up yourself by putting your own view on the girlfriend comment. All you really needed to do was avoid that subject and tell me that I'm stirring up shit.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 30, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> What if I told you I like ShikaTema?



Then I'd commend you for your wise and popular opinion.

ShikaTema, however, is also best when untainted by Big 3 nonsense.  So in this particular instance I'd still have to say yeah, you ragin'.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2014)

Elicit, you here by officially lost it talking back to Geg like that.


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> You actually seem to be stirring them up yourself by putting your own view on the girlfriend comment. All you really needed to do was avoid that subject and tell me that I'm stirring up shit.



I just said I was only commenting that it was weird to think anyone needed a translator comment on such a basic line 

You're clearing stirring things up worse than even ichihimelove and that's a fucking accomplishment. Take it back to the HOU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2014)

Ugh. Elicit..your way too worked up about this kinda shit. Talking back to the mods like that? I definately can't relate bro. 

Also...i guess its too much to be asking for a camrip in december?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> ... ANYWAY... When exactly would it be watchable to those of us without ready access to a Japanese theater?



5-7 months after the release in japan.... it takes that long to get it with english subs.

But by that time 2ch would already spoil the whole movie by telling us what happens in the plot and shit.



Geg said:


> No way in hell am I trying to argue in favor of or against a pairing, but you don't really need a translator for something like that. Naruto not being completely serious when he tells his dad that Sakura is his girlfriend is pretty self-evident in most translations I've seen
> 
> And Elicit94 you're stirring up more pairing shit than anyone right now



Well in a normal case i would agree but some people need 5 translation with 5 legit translators to understand something.... its that bad...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2014)

Would be nice if Viz releases an English sub in select theaters around the time it comes out in Japan. The Naruto games come out in the US either before the Japanese release or close after.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2014)

Or you could watch it in japanease and see just the action


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 30, 2014)

so this is how the last movie is gonna go down:


-nardo conks sausage in the head, which explains the bandages 
-sausage gets brainwashed in the head conking process, resulting in peace returning to the ninjar worl 
-3 yrs pass, sasughey gets conked in the head again mysteriously by plot device and remembers everything again... mysteriously 
-it's up to nardo to restore the balance of the ninjar worl... and sausage's amnesia... again.


----------



## azn7136 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Sasuke's Redemption: Brain Surgery*

Assuming Naruto: The Last Movie is cannon, let's take a look at Sasuke's given appearance.




Sasuke was always saying...





And during the first VoTE battle...





And in the future, Sasuke's head is wrapped up in bandages...
Well, guess we know how this final battle goes.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol pairings

Lol people still giving shit about pairings


Does anyone know when the full sketch of Sasuke will be out ?


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2014)

Geg said:


> No way in hell am I trying to argue in favor of or against a pairing, but you don't really need a translator for something like that. Naruto not being completely serious when he tells his dad that Sakura is his girlfriend is pretty self-evident in most translations I've seen
> 
> And Elicit94 you're stirring up more pairing shit than anyone right now


mod in  a pairing  debate lol. 

seriously   or not,  he still said yes


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Lol pairings
> 
> Lol people still giving shit about pairings
> 
> ...


maybe this friday...... hopefully


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 1, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ugh. Elicit..your way too worked up about this kinda shit. Talking back to the mods like that? I definately can't relate bro.
> 
> Also...i guess its too much to be asking for a camrip in december?


I don't know if it is true and I don't remember where I read that Indonesia will get the movie in January, 2015...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 1, 2014)

If it is released in my country early I'll watch it no matter what


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't sketches come out every two weeks?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 1, 2014)

Nop it comes out whenever WSJ feels like it.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2014)

Just read last few pages and damn this threads gone down the toilet, we need legit info now........ Please.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Oct 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Nop it comes out whenever WSJ feels like it.



Maybe but so far they've published new in every second issue.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 1, 2014)

That's simply not true.


----------



## Monster (Oct 1, 2014)

My body is ready for this awesome movie.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes ! This is epic !


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 1, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> Maybe but so far they've published new in every second issue.



Sasuke/Kakashi reveal was 3 weeks after the previous batch of sketches. 

Nothing's guaranteed. Even though the movie is out in 2 months. Actual trailer pls, come on now.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yes ! This is epic !



We're already tired of this kind of shit, go away.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 1, 2014)

Ain't gonna lie, Nardo looks cool there.

Not the anime though.


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 1, 2014)

i never pay attention to anbu or whatever but if rock lee is in an anbu vest i'm going to buy a million puppies and roll around with them


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 1, 2014)

Rock Lee sketch is already out... if you didn't know


----------



## Lace (Oct 1, 2014)

My expectations are low.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 1, 2014)

night gai said:


> i never pay attention to anbu or whatever but if *rock lee *is in an anbu vest i'm going to buy a million puppies and roll around with them


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2014)

Cmon bring on the sketch's


----------



## Amanda (Oct 2, 2014)

Nothing new? Nothing new. What a surprise.

hopefully this jinxes it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 2, 2014)

Sketches usually out tomorrow. We still have hope until tomorrow crushes it into pieces 

RIP My 3k poooosts


----------



## Muah (Oct 2, 2014)

They couldn't have picked a worse time to release this movie. I rather have ?t come out after the fight is over really after the whole series is done. Let it release in the summer or better yet Christmas of next year. No integrity as a series. I swear if this movie is hopping around events because it doesn't want to spoil the manga I'll rage. 

That being said I hope they have naruhina. Like that's all I care about, at this point seeing naruto kage wouldn't really faze me. Of course I wanna see how lee turns out and what kind of missions we have. Though naruhina is basically the only reason I read this manga. I gave up on naruto ever being a cool badass ninja and learning new techniques. Though if he did learn some wind moves or another element I would fangasm. Though let's not even entertain that notion.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

we got the old info/sketches on fridays, right?



Muah said:


> They couldn't have picked a worse time to release this movie. I rather have ?t come out after the fight is over really after the whole series is done. Let it release in the summer or better yet Christmas of next year. No integrity as a series. I swear if this movie is hopping around events because it doesn't want to spoil the manga I'll rage.
> 
> That being said I hope they have naruhina. Like that's all I care about, at this point seeing naruto kage wouldn't really faze me. Of course I wanna see how lee turns out and what kind of missions we have. Though naruhina is basically the only reason I read this manga. I gave up on naruto ever being a cool badass ninja and learning new techniques. Though if he did learn some wind moves or another element I would fangasm. Though let's not even entertain that notion.



no. a year for a movie after the story ends, in my opinion, is too long to wait because most people just want this shit to end 

so, when the movie gets out next yeas, no one would watch it as much as this year.

also, it will be shit either way so you should be able to enjoy it now


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2014)

I hate how random these sketches come out.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2014)

Tomorrow we get the  sketches. 

So wait


----------



## insane111 (Oct 2, 2014)

At this rate they'll still be releasing sketches in November


----------



## Lace (Oct 2, 2014)

Never we get the sketches 
Ino and everyone else aren't in the new movie


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 2, 2014)

insane111 said:


> At this rate they'll still be releasing sketches in October



So... tomorrow?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 2, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> So... tomorrow?



Where do you live? As it is all ready the night of the 2 day of Oct for me.
I all was thought the time zone never get behind or forward a day.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 2, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> So... tomorrow?



That was supposed to say November


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 2, 2014)

azn7136 said:


> Assuming Naruto: The Last Movie is cannon, let's take a look at Sasuke's given appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






shit that's some good observations 


1+ reps


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 2, 2014)

but if that is so, why the fuck does sasukay need such big bandages to cover up his scars



could he also be.... bald?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't really think that they're bandages.  I think it's just douchehat.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 2, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I don't really think that they're bandages.  I think it's just douchehat.



This.

That whole "you can't even touch my forehead" thing is already done. It ended in part 1, when Naruto nicked Sasuke's forehead protector. That was a part 1 centric plot point.

Sasuke doesn't think Naruto's a scrub now. He's just wearing a douchehat. Cuz he's a douche.


----------



## Mako (Oct 3, 2014)

If it were to be a douchehat, I think it would've been more flamboyant than just a pile of bandages.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mako said:


> If it were to be a douchehat, I think it would've been more flamboyant than just a pile of bandages.


Its Piccolo's hat:

*Spoiler*: __ 








AKA a turban.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 3, 2014)

Layers don't equal bandages.  This is a manga 'bout magic ninjas who often dress oddly compared to our more humble standards.  I mean, Sasuke had a giant pretzel tied to his butt.

I think it's just a douchehat with layers.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 3, 2014)

I can't wait to next week for new sketches  , somebody help me


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 3, 2014)

Paitently waiting....hmmm


----------



## Mione (Oct 3, 2014)

lol nothing again XD

Well didn't someone mention that next week would be a Naruto cover and color pages? maybe we'll get something then.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 3, 2014)

Guys, guys, good news, calm down. Next issue of Jump will be out earlier (saturday, not monday). So we will have chapter on wednesday and sketches on thursday m'kay.


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

nothing       i have lost all hope


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Tomorrow we get the  sketches.
> 
> So wait



Once again, bullshit prevails


----------



## Amanda (Oct 3, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Guys, guys, good news, calm down. Next issue of Jump will be out earlier (saturday, not monday). So we will have chapter on wednesday and sketches on thursday m'kay.




Early chapter is always nice.

If there's no advertisement that week either, I'll start to suspect they're postponing the movie or something.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 3, 2014)

Does shit advertisement mean shit movie or a good one?? They did a lot for RtN but it turned out to be mostly crap so by that logic we should have high hopes for this movie.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Once again, bullshit prevails



My bullshit has a rate of 80% to prevail. It's that good.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yass @ early chapter and new sketches! 
Hopefully we'll get Hinata and Ino!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> Does shit advertisement mean shit movie or a good one?? They did a lot for RtN but it turned out to be mostly crap so by that logic we should have high hopes for this movie.



The movie is canon and part of a bigger project called new era.

Clearly its not a normal movie


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Yass @ early chapter and new sketches!
> Hopefully we'll get Hinata and Ino!



still not sure though about the sketches.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 3, 2014)

It's been so long man


----------



## Nic (Oct 3, 2014)

I still can't believe how stupid Sasuke looks in his new design.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

Nic said:


> I still can't believe how stupid Sasuke looks in his new design.



No matter how shit he looks or how stupid his reason are his fanatics will always like him


----------



## Nic (Oct 3, 2014)

It's already bad enough that he has mismatched eyes.  We're used to it from Obito but still.  I can't help but see someone like that in real life and going "oh you poor thing....."


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nic said:


> It's already bad enough that he has mismatched eyes.  We're used to it from Obito but still.  *I can't help but see someone like that in real life and going "oh you poor thing*....."



true stuff bro...lol


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

it is one thing with his new eye design which i dont like but not being able to turn it off is just....


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

inspiration to sasuke's new design. mind blown


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 3, 2014)

But wait...nvm


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Tried to tell you guys, Sasuke/Kakashi sketches took 3 weeks, not 2. I don't know where the "every 2 weeks" nonsense sprouted from. They aren't regular releases.


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 3, 2014)

wait sasuke's eyes look different? i gotta go see this hold on.


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

night gai said:


> wait sasuke's eyes look different? i gotta go see this hold on.





look at his right eye. there are three circles and a fourth one if  you squint your eyes a bit and focus on the bottom left corner of his right eye where you see  a small gape separating the fourth circle. 

it looks like a rennigan with a sharingan in the middle. most likely a shariningan like the juubi but his eyes are not 100% open so i am not sure if he has all the tomoes or not aside from the normal sharingan tomoes. it is very clear when you compare it to his left eye which is just a normal sharingan.

i dont like this missmatch.

i like his outfit but this eye are just shit looking


----------



## Deynard (Oct 3, 2014)

According to TV Tokyo site there will be information about movie (or something else...) in japanese television on 7th October~



edit@

Oh new info on naruto-movie.com

Google translate~


```
[B](10 May 12, October 4) media information 
Until the 4th October to 12th October 
It is the media information about this work, "THE LAST- NARUTO THE MOVIE-". 

★ ★ magazine 
October 4 (Sat.) 
"Jump Square" ... sneak preview announcement 
October 10 (Friday) 
"Animage" ... advance ticket information 
"Animedia" ... advance ticket information 
"New Type" ... advance ticket information 
"Voice actor Animedia" ... advance ticket information 

※ There is a case to change without prior notice for the scheduled publication date. Please understand.[/B]
```

New info on saturday?!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

I got it now...



> Until the 4th October to 12th October
> It is the media information about this work, "THE LAST- NARUTO THE MOVIE-".
> 
> ★ ★ magazine
> ...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

naruto-movie.com



> 2014.10.03 【メディア情報】
> メディア情報（10月4日〜10月12日）
> 10月4日〜10月12日までの
> 本作『THE　LAST-　NARUTO THE MOVIE-』に関するメディア情報です。
> ...





2014.10.03 [news]
Media information （ 10/4-10/12 ）
10/4-up to 10/12
Is the media information about the film "THE last-NARUTO THE MOVIE-'.

★ magazine ★
10/4 (SAT)
Serialized. Premiere announcement
10/10 (gold)
Animage. Advance ticket information
Animedia. Advance ticket information
NewType. Advance ticket information
'Voice actor &amp; actress animedia'. Advance ticket information

To change without notice of appointment is posted. Please note that.





*This makes more sense... we should get info tomorrow. 
Media Info... guess a sneak preview or something... from 4th October to 12th October 
And some premiere announcement in the magazine....*


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 3, 2014)

So something tomorrow? Yay


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> So something tomorrow? Yay



Not just tomorrow... 7 days straight info... dont know if any of that would be important but its media so they have to give us something.
Also this Premiere announcement.... i feel they are going to reveal something....


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Oct 3, 2014)

Obligatory Hinata design hype


----------



## insane111 (Oct 3, 2014)

But it is Saturday in Japan


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

insane111 said:


> But it is Saturday in Japan



Its Saturday in Europe to it just started 1 hour ago 
Amazing i know


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

an announcement for an announcement? 

it is just sad that we are excited for them finally announcing their would be announcements


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 3, 2014)

I wonder what's with Ino... The other ones can be explained by being Team 8...

Plot twist: She's the pregnant one.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 3, 2014)

Nic said:


> I still can't believe how stupid Sasuke looks in his new design.



meh he looks like a hobo but you know it's growing on me kinda, after a month of two you'll get over it.


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 3, 2014)

MonkeyDVegetto said:


> Obligatory Hinata design hype



I can already see the explosion going around tumblr 

But I admit I would love to see her design


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

> 10/4 (SAT)
> Serialized. Premiere announcement
> 10/10 (gold)
> Animage. Advance ticket information
> ...



wait, seems like all the announcements will be related to the voice actors, theater, time, place and ticket information for the movie 

and if "premiere" means the same shit it means in enlgish in related to movies then it means "first showing of the movie".

i i i i........... we need a translator to this and prove me wrong 


please be wrong


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait, seems like all the announcements will be related to the voice actors, theoter, time, place and ticket information for the movie



That's in the magazine after the premier announcement.
In the media you got information.

It's a 7 days info thing so you are going to get useless information to.


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> That's in the magazine after the premier announcement.
> In the media you got information.
> 
> It's a 7 days info thing so you are going to get useless information to.



why do i have a feeling the "useful info" will consist of a single shot of hinata's new oppai size?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> why do i have a feeling the "useful info" will consist of a single shot of hinata's new oppai size?



Well at least its new info since they said premiere.
I think they will give some sneak peak video and some new scketch's. 

I want hinata to...


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> I can already see the explosion going around tumblr
> 
> But I admit I would love to see her design



Whenever Tumblr explodes shit is always hilarious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2014)

I expect Ino


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 3, 2014)

I bet this "new" info will be short comments (the same comments from Jump) about Tenten and co. sketches...


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 3, 2014)

To be honest I don't get why they're delaying Hinata's design. Ok, I think it's obvious because of how popular she is, but I mean we already got Sasuke's design so there must be something else....


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 3, 2014)

lol they're teasing us and it's clearly working.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 3, 2014)

It's at the point that I'm expecting outrage at the revelation that Hinata _isn't_ pregnant.

Dream Scenario: Hinata is pregnant in the sketches, fandom goes crazy.  Movie comes out, expectations through the roof.  It's revealed that she's pregnant by some no-name fodder ninja. Meltdown mode initiated.


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> look at his right eye. there are three circles and a fourth one if  you squint your eyes a bit and focus on the bottom left corner of his right eye where you see  a small gape separating the fourth circle.
> 
> it looks like a rennigan with a sharingan in the middle. most likely a shariningan like the juubi but his eyes are not 100% open so i am not sure if he has all the tomoes or not aside from the normal sharingan tomoes. it is very clear when you compare it to his left eye which is just a normal sharingan.
> 
> ...



oh god that bothers me. it looks like they're trying to make sasuke be super special by giving him these weird ass eyes when in reality it looks like crap. that kind of sucks :thisshit...


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 3, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> It's at the point that I'm expecting outrage at the revelation that Hinata _isn't_ pregnant.
> 
> Dream Scenario: Hinata is pregnant in the sketches, fandom goes crazy.  Movie comes out, expectations through the roof.  It's revealed that she's pregnant by some no-name fodder ninja. Meltdown mode initiated.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke is the father, forum self destructs, the rage generates enough energy to power the world for the next 100 years.




Naw, but in all seriousness, this is some mean teasing. A little surprised they revealed Sasuke before Ino, Hinata, and Shino. And Kiba. 

I'm glad we're getting news at least. I'm not expecting anything special today, but over the next week hopefully something neat comes out of it.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 4, 2014)

Over hype for Hinata only for it to possibly end up like the RTN hype when the movie finally came out: crushed!


The bigger question is why Ino is not included with Shikamaru and Chouji's designs, to be honest.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2014)

maybe ino isnt popular enough to get her own designs 

TBF, are we even sure they are on teams anymore, they are certainly old enough to be going on their own missions


----------



## Evilene (Oct 4, 2014)

Each member of 10 team was released separately. I expect Ino to be apart of the next release, which will round out Team 10. Team 8 may or may not be released together.


----------



## Nic (Oct 4, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> meh he looks like a hobo but you know it's growing on me kinda, after a month of two you'll get over it.



He looks like a Taliban.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> It's at the point that I'm expecting outrage at the revelation that Hinata _isn't_ pregnant.
> 
> Dream Scenario: Hinata is pregnant in the sketches, fandom goes crazy.  Movie comes out, expectations through the roof.  It's revealed that she's pregnant by some no-name fodder ninja. Meltdown mode initiated.



Why do people want Hinata pregnant so much  Don't answer that I know.

Pregnant = less screen time btw, so not a good thing if you're a Hinata fan


----------



## Deynard (Oct 4, 2014)

Why people keep posting what I once posted here 2 pages earlier x.x I mean this info fron naruto-movie.com


But still..no info. Japan why u do dis?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

Eh, I was busy and I didn't bother to look back the pages XD. Sorry then.

Maybe we'll see the sneak preview tomorrow or something.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Maybe we'll see the sneak preview tomorrow or something.



But it's already saturday 4 PM in Japan...


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 4, 2014)

japan likes to give us blue balls. only for this one little movie coming up...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe it takes a while for it to be hosted online...?


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

it is Saturday and i am awake.  it is 4:09 pm in japan and no new info. 


time to kill the messenger who lied to us. 

get your tourches, forks, and shit. 


kill the facelessman for giving  us false hope


----------



## Nic (Oct 4, 2014)

night gai said:


> japan likes to give us blue balls. only for this one little movie coming up...



are we supposed to get another 5 second trailer?


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 4, 2014)

i hope so! maybe i wouldn't mind seeing it before i have to head off to work!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> it is Saturday and i am awake.  it is 4:09 pm in japan and no new info.
> 
> 
> time to kill the messenger who lied to us.
> ...



Which faceless man?


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Which faceless man?


...... the gypsy one


----------



## Nic (Oct 4, 2014)

Which Naruto could get rid of the Whiskers. lol  At least he got rid of the bangs.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> ...... the gypsy one



Do not start it again.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 4, 2014)

Nic said:


> He looks like a Taliban.



well it fits his current profile

Revolution!! herp derp


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why do people want Hinata pregnant so much  Don't answer that I know.
> 
> Pregnant = less screen time btw, so not a good thing if you're a Hinata fan



Hinata does not get a lot of screentime in movies anyway, It wouldn't change much.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hinata does not get a lot of screentime in movies anyway, It wouldn't change much.



that.......... is actually a good point


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> it is Saturday and i am awake.  it is 4:09 pm in japan and no new info.
> 
> 
> time to kill the messenger who lied to us.
> ...



Its from official source. 

Its not trolling when the official site does it


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

it's 10pm in japan. no one posted anything. the official site is lying to us which  is why......... kill the faceless man!!!!!!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2014)

the news is that in the next issue of Jump SQ (out on 4/11) there will be a special edition for commemorating the movie. And it will be included a poster too.

nothing new here... still waiting...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> the news is that in the next issue of Jump SQ (out on 4/11) there will be a special edition for commemorating the movie. And it will be included a poster too.
> 
> nothing new here... still waiting...


naruto-movie.com

Can you explain this better ?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2014)

nothing new there too... it's just a small list of magazines that will have some informations regarding the movie..

Today was the turn of Jump Square, but this is something that I has already written before as you can see..

Then, on 10th october, there will be some info on those magazines (animage, animedia, new type, seijuu animedia) regarding tickets sold in advance (maybe they are refered to those book jackets of Naruto, Kakashi and Sasuke that we have also seen a few days ago?)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> nothing new there too... it's just a small list of magazines that will have some informations regarding the movie..
> 
> Today was the turn of Jump Square, but this is something that I has already written before as you can see..
> 
> Then, on 10th october, there will be some info on those magazines (animage, animedia, new type, seijuu animedia) regarding tickets sold in advance (maybe they are refered to those book jackets of Naruto, Kakashi and Sasuke that we have also seen a few days ago?)



But they said premiere announcement  
Pff... this sucks...

Guess we have to wait and see if they give any usefull info on the 10th...


----------



## Fay (Oct 4, 2014)

So, what exactly is this movie about? How old are the rookies in this? Why are people saying Hinata is pregnant?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 4, 2014)

Y'all are like the story of that dog that goes to the train station every day waitin' for his dead master to show up.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> it's 10pm in japan. no one posted anything. the official site is lying to us which  is why......... kill the faceless man!!!!!!



B-but... I was the one who posted tranlation of this first... page 80 



ItNeverRains said:


> Y'all are like the story of that dog that goes to the train station every day waitin' for his dead master to show up.



Say one bad word about Hachi 



Anyway, let's wait till wednesday/thursday~


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Y'all are like the story of that dog that goes to the train station every day waitin' for his dead master to show up.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

two months + 2 days remain. still, no trailer, no plot, bare minimum colorless sketches. and on the 10th, we will get info on where the tickets are sold as i said.

what is this advertisement? everyone lives, sasuke is back to konoha. what is there to spoil?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

Alliens  We all know it Kaguya wanted an army for something...


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2014)

Like I said this movie better be pure naruhina. It's starting to look like there will be no shipping even if charcter get together they probably won't waste many panels on it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

Muah said:


> Like I said this movie better be pure naruhina. It's starting to look like there will be no shipping even if charcter get together they probably won't waste many panels on it.



Didnt Hinata say that she will be with Naruto after the war... ?? In the movie they should already be canon.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

At LEAST release all the sketches or some shit, why are they holding them back, seriously.



Fay said:


> So, what exactly is this movie about? How old are the rookies in this? Why are people saying Hinata is pregnant?


We know nothing about the movie, just that it's a time skip and characters are grown up. The rookies are probably around 19..

No, Hinata isn't pregnant we're all just screwing around 



Muah said:


> Like I said this movie better be pure naruhina. It's starting to look like there will be no shipping even if charcter get together they probably won't waste many panels on it.



Pure? You want to watch a fully romantic movie there are other options. Obviously Naruto isn't that.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 4, 2014)

Muah said:


> Like I said this movie better be pure naruhina. It's starting to look like there will be no shipping even if charcter get together they probably won't waste many panels on it.



Sorry naruto too Busy looking at sakura beauty


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2014)

I think they want to avoid spoilers.

The explanation for Sasuke's weird eye may not show up for about 12 episodes by my guess, which is around the time the movie is released.

Showing any footage before that would spoil that.


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 4, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> well it fits his current profile
> 
> Revolution!! herp derp



that made me snort +rep

is that 5 second thing out yet? i wanna see something before i go to work


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2014)

All I want to see is naruhina, naruto knowing two elements and lee remarching garra for whatever reason. What could you possibly else want to see. Sasuke throwing more shuriken, Sakura blabbing kakashi getting more spotlight..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

night gai said:


> that made me snort +rep
> 
> is that 5 second thing out yet? i wanna see something before i go to work



lol does it look like anything is out. You should just go to work


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> lol does it look like anything is out. You should just go to work



my disappointment is radiating off in waves. japan is the country of empty promises (?･ω･`)


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

we will  see about  that,  we will see


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> we will  see about  that,  we will see



You no trust ?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 4, 2014)

Naruto playback about the manga until now... remember that spread a few years ago with a few info? Probably nobody does, but that thing also had moments of the manga until now. Urgh, I completely forget what the chapter was...

EDIT: chapter 632  What was this called?


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You no trust ?



i trust youm i dont trust the anike team.  i think they will  show us some half cropped image  of hinatas new sketch like with sasuke


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> i trust youm i dont trust the anike team.  *i think they will  show us some half cropped image  of hinatas new sketch like with sasuke *



Im going to kick them in the nuts if they do that


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 4, 2014)

Nothing new until now 



(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> Sorry naruto too Busy looking at sakura beauty



Naruhina is couple and Hinata is  pregnant  after Naruto look to Sakura's beauty  he divorces Hinata and proposes to Sakura


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 4, 2014)

This pairing garbage again.

If you don't want to feel my wrath STFU with this shit.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Muah said:


> All I want to see is naruhina, naruto knowing two elements and lee remarching garra for whatever reason. What could you possibly else want to see. Sasuke throwing more shuriken, Sakura blabbing *kakashi getting more spotlight*..



his spotlight better be like the one he had in Snow princess and Inheritors of the Will of Fire!!!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 5, 2014)

Since Naruto will get the main CP next Jump, I hope MP and/or MS will scan the movie's info and the playback thing too.


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol funny how pairing bs is always brought up by silly ichihime turd lol


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 5, 2014)

pairings are the most important thing



most


important


----------



## Phemt (Oct 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> i trust youm i dont trust the anike team.  i think they will  show us some half cropped image  of hinatas new sketch like with sasuke



Those rough sketches were drawn specifically for the first 100,000 tickets. What does Hinata who isn't even featured in the movie as of yet got to do with them? 

Sasuke's real sketch has yet to be released and it will differ from the sketch on the films ticket.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2014)

I actually wouldn't mind "pairing bs" if its for shits and giggles. It's just a fun discussion, that's all. It's when it derails into a petty fight or insults is when things get dumb. 
*
EDIT: Good news everyone, next issue will have information on the movie. This is from the WSJ preview. Stay tuned for next week.*


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Those rough sketches were drawn specifically for the first 100,000 tickets. What does Hinata who isn't even featured in the movie as of yet got to do with them?
> 
> Sasuke's real sketch has yet to be released and it will differ from the sketch on the films ticket.



imthen why does naruto  have the same look ob the tickets  as his sketches and movie poster  look?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Nothing new until now
> 
> 
> 
> Naruhina is couple and Hinata is  pregnant  after Naruto look to Sakura's beauty  he divorces Hinata and proposes to Sakura



And Pairing garbage again. We should have a thread to centralize those.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol don't bother, Ichime always does this shit. And pairings are always brought up no matter what, so I don't think a new pairing thread would make a difference.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 5, 2014)

inb4 all the new sketches are more team 7.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

if its a complete  sasuke sketch of both outfits,  i am ok.  fuck  the rest....  except  team taka


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 5, 2014)

New Trailer 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXgdPG70haw[/YOUTUBE]


Link removed



starr said:


> Lol funny how pairing bs is always brought up by silly ichihime turd lol





Haruka Katana said:


> I actually wouldn't mind "pairing bs" if its for shits and giggles. It's just a fun discussion, that's all. It's when it derails into a petty fight or insults is when things get dumb.





Yagami1211 said:


> And Pairing garbage again. We should have a thread to centralize those.





Haruka Katana said:


> Lol don't bother, Ichime always does this shit. And pairings are always brought up no matter what, so I don't think a new pairing thread would make a difference.



really ?


----------



## Deynard (Oct 5, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> New Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> Link removed





What the fuck, I mean FUCK JAPAN, what were they thinking? Is it version of magazine announcement for blind people? why they even made it into video.


----------



## Selva (Oct 5, 2014)

A new trailer indeed lmao


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> New Trailer
> Link removed



I sent the trailer to translation... maybe it has some info...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What the fuck, I mean FUCK JAPAN, what were they thinking? Is it version of magazine announcement for blind people? why they even made it into video.



It was foredshadowed that we get media news... well here we are  prepare for more


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What the fuck, I mean FUCK JAPAN, what were they thinking? Is it version of magazine announcement for blind people? why they even made it into video.



it will bring a lot of youtube views and youtube money


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 5, 2014)

interesting trailer...........


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> New Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXgdPG70haw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Really. Lol

And what kind of shit trailer is that


----------



## rac585 (Oct 5, 2014)

wow see u guys next week then.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

So the translation came up with no new info, got to wait for next week... at least we have confirmed news for next week...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 5, 2014)

wtf false hopes


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

they are  getting people more hating on the movie than hyped,it seems


----------



## Sabox (Oct 5, 2014)

so sasuke didnt die huh they just spoiled many fans tbh


----------



## insane111 (Oct 5, 2014)

People actually thought he would die? 

That's almost as bad as the people who thought Pain was Minato.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 5, 2014)

The Red Dog Akainu said:


> so sasuke didnt die huh they just spoiled many fans tbh



Wow, people actually think movie is canon?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Wow, people actually think movie is canon?



it is canon


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 5, 2014)

This has got to be the worst advertising campaign for a major-series movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> it is canon



I laughed hard. Please stop haha.

It is not. Just like Road to Ninja.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This has got to be the worst advertising campaign for a major-series movie I have ever seen.



i agree, and it's no mystery why.

wish they just waited for the manga to end first.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 5, 2014)

rac585 said:


> i agree, and it's no mystery why.
> 
> wish they just waited for the manga to end first.



Yea, it's like they had to do a full stop.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Deynard said:


> I laughed hard. Please stop haha.
> 
> It is not. Just like Road to Ninja.



 so ignorant... 

> kishi assistant says there is alot about the new era but cant say 
> movie is just an opening for a bigger project
> official trailer says the work beyond the manga


 its canon... deal with it.


----------



## vered (Oct 5, 2014)

Deynard said:


> I laughed hard. Please stop haha.
> 
> It is not. Just like Road to Ninja.



It is cannon. you are obviously not up to date.
The movie is written by Kishi himself and is set as part of a whole "new era project" that comes after the events of the manga.There are already some major spoilers within the sketches for non manga readers and everyone that actually reads the manga knows it is canon as canon can be.


----------



## Fay (Oct 5, 2014)

vered said:


> It is cannon. you are obviously not up to date.
> The movie is written by Kishi himself and is set as part of a whole "new era project" that comes after the events of the manga.There are already some major spoilers within the sketches for non manga readers and everyone that actually reads the manga knows it is canon as canon can be.



Interesting, basically an extended epilogue?


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Interesting, basically an extended epilogue?



New Era Project suggests something more than a film.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> New Era Project suggests something more than a film.



ovas? 

or maybe the movie itself is a new era

or....

complete BS by the anime team?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 5, 2014)

Kishi would have to be dumb as bricks to have a 15-year-long manga suddenly change mediums and have its ending be a movie (or the beginning of the third part or whatever the hell it is be a movie). 

Which means it's possible.


----------



## Mako (Oct 5, 2014)

I probably missed out a lot, but did any of the scans or Kishimoto mention anything about what the movie will be about?


----------



## vered (Oct 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Interesting, basically an extended epilogue?



Perhaps, or a preparation for a part 3. Who knows, we can't be sure till we have more details.
Perhaps with this coming chapter we'll know a bit more.
Sasuke's design reminds me a pit of piccolo of DBZ at the start of DBZ(). I wonder if it's connected to kishi's intention somehow. Manga readers will understand what i'm talking about.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> I probably missed out a lot, but did any of the scans or Kishimoto mention anything about what the movie will be about?



 Lol.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 5, 2014)

I read a theory/thread somewhere and I think that makes sense: The movie is just like the Kakashi Gaiden. That was something like Part 2 ending, Kishi taking a break/vacation while the movie is running, so he comes back with a Part 3.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> I probably missed out a lot, but did any of the scans or Kishimoto mention anything about what the movie will be about?



We know that Kakashi is hokage
Sasuke is good and protects people of konoha
Naruto has to do something important


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 5, 2014)

Maybe that's why there was such a delay then and now. He wants it to coincide with the manga.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> so ignorant...
> 
> > kishi assistant says there is alot about the new era but cant say
> > movie is just an opening for a bigger project
> ...



You are naive to believe in this, haven't you learnt anything from advertisement of previous 9 movie? They always spread bullshit.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol and this how I know people will go ape shit when and if they do announce part 3.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2014)

I wonder where Tsunade is gonna be in the movie?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Deynard said:


> You are naive to believe in this, haven't you learnt anything from *advertisement of previous 9 movie*? They always spread bullshit.



:spwank let me drill this shit into you're head.

This is not a simple movie  it was said that this movie is an opening for a bigger project project called NEW ERA
None of the previous 8 has a relation to this project since they where stand alone movies


Also where the fuck is the advertisement for this movie when they give us so little, since they dont want to spoil. 
Yet they have already spoiled the damn ending for us.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 5, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I wonder where Tsunade is gonna be in the movie?


Probably serving as a consulting retired elder.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi would have to be dumb as bricks to have a 15-year-long manga suddenly change mediums and have its ending be a movie (or the beginning of the third part or whatever the hell it is be a movie).
> 
> Which means it's possible.



Lol lol lol 

Looking at the quality of Kishi's writing anything be possible.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> :spwank let me drill this shit into you're head.
> 
> This is not a simple movie  it was said that this movie is an opening for a bigger project project called NEW ERA
> None of the previous 8 has a relation to this project since they where stand alone movies
> ...



I have never seen so naive person like you in my entire life. Let's just wait for movie to come out so you could eat your words. 


New Jump will come out tomorrow and yet no new scans. I think I just go to sleep for another few days.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

well, RTN is canon......... but it did jack shit to the canon


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 5, 2014)

The movie isn't an epilogue to the manga.

The movie is a bonus extra story set after the end of the manga.

The manga will have it's own epilogue.

I hope the new era is just a series of fillers set in the movie future era.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 5, 2014)

They did flat out say "it takes place *after the manga story*", and the credits list Kishimoto as "Chief Story Director", as opposed to the vague "Story" credit he received for RTN. That seems pretty clear to me


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 5, 2014)

Plus the very idea of a "New Era" suggests that this is how they'll continue milking the Naruto cow after the current events.

It could be non canon like GT was, but that still took into account the ending of DBZ


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

but DBZ didn't have any continuation in the manga or canon outside of GT, right?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> but DBZ didn't have any continuation in the manga or canon outside of GT, right?




Battle of the Gods, if that counts.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Battle of the Gods, if that counts.



oh. the new movie?. 

i didnt watch it but does it's plot affect the ending of the DBZ story in anyway?.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Battle of the Gods, if that counts.


It does. Battle of the Gods is also canon, bridging the gap between the final chapters.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh. the new movie?.
> 
> i didnt watch it but does it's plot affect the ending of the DBZ story in anyway?.



its a continuation of DBZ... and the author wants to continue the manga trough movies....


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> its a continuation of DBZ... and the author wants to continue the manga trough movies....



man, kishi will kill the interest in the manga with yearly releases 

i know about this from manga with really far away release dates or it took forever so people can translate them. 

either way, dropped in  both cases and when i saw a new issue was made, i find myself not interested anymore.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> man, kishi will kill the interest in the manga with yearly releases
> 
> i know about this from manga with really far away release dates or it took forever so people can translate them.
> 
> either way, dropped in  both cases and when i saw a new issue was made, i find myself not interested anymore.



i think this bigger project will stay in place for 2-4 years.... enough for kishi to chill and then start a sequel or a part 3

im saying this cuz they said the movie is after the manga and naruto is not even hokage... him becoming hokage at the end project would be very lame

this is why i think that the project will buy kishi a long time break.

either way will find out this year what they are aiming for...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2014)

You silly pumpkins, always fighting about something stupid


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It does. Battle of the Gods is also canon, bridging the gap between the final chapters.



I felt like the movie had a few inconsistencies though


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Oct 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> but DBZ didn't have any continuation in the manga or canon outside of GT, right?



Beside Battle of Gods, it also had the now defunct DragonBall Online MMORPG.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 5, 2014)

I just realized this semi-new thread is already at page 87 

Quick, spam more irrelevant nonsense so we can get a new thread before the new sketches.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 5, 2014)

naruto will become a 40-year old virgin hokage if kish wants to keep this shtick up


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Probably serving as a consulting retired elder.



but she should take on another student by then...


----------



## Phemt (Oct 5, 2014)

衝撃！15年続いた「NARUTO-ナルト-」が11月10日(月)発売の週刊少年ジャンプ50号で遂に完結することが発表されました！積み重ねてきたナルトの物語の最後を見逃すな！12月6日公開の劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』にも乞うご期待!!　宣伝K

NARUTO-ナルト-、連載完結!!

残り5週、週刊少年ジャンプ50号で15年続いたNARUTO-ナルト-の連載が遂に完結!!

積み重ねてきたナルトの物語の最後を見逃すな!!

さらに、12月6日には劇場版「THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」公開、

2015年にはナルト展開催決定!!

まだまだNARUTO-ナルト-から目が離せないぞ!!

The manga is ending on November 10th with the 50th issue.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2014)

Meh, explains why the movie is taking so long to advertise. I kinda knew the manga is ending but didn't know it's that fast.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 6, 2014)

Phemt said:


> 衝撃！15年続いた「NARUTO-ナルト-」が11月10日(月)発売の週刊少年ジャンプ50号で遂に完結することが発表されました！積み重ねてきたナルトの物語の最後を見逃すな！12月6日公開の劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』にも乞うご期待!!　宣伝K
> 
> NARUTO-ナルト-、連載完結!!
> 
> ...



The comic is ending in five or six chapters

yeah ,it's about the end of NARUTO manga 

It say (5 chapters left for ending)  

so the end of naruto manga before Naruto The Last Movie is confirmed :ca


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 6, 2014)

inb4 no conclusion.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh dear the shippers are not going to be happy if there is no conclusion for their parings.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 6, 2014)

If this is true then this movie is in fact canon.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

I already knew it was canon ever since WSJ being a bitch for not releasing the sketches


----------



## Kyu (Oct 6, 2014)

> 衝撃！15年続いた「NARUTO-ナルト-」が11月10日(月)発売の週刊少年ジャンプ50号で遂に完結することが発表されました！積み重ねてきた ナルトの物語の最後を見逃すな！12月6日公開の劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』にも乞うご期待!!　宣伝K
> 
> NARUTO-ナルト-、連載完結!!
> 
> ...



Holy shit. So soon?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I already knew it was canon ever since WSJ being a bitch for not releasing the sketches : lmao





do ppl srsly believe that it's still not canon?



are they that stupid or what


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

what makes me annoyed is fucking kakashi is apparently the Hokage in the movie, and the child apparently won't be the fucking Hokage that I have always wanted to see him as! 

fuck you kishi!  

How did they even make Kakashi the freaking Hokage is beyond me!


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

maybe naruduh will be the hokage when the closing screen credits start rolling in the movie 


only hope


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, that rather strengthens my theory that Sasuke is the "goal" of the movie. Even with lots of extra pages in the chapters I can't see them wrapping this up.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

Obviously Kishi made Kakashi the hokage so yall will keep watching for Nardo to be the hokage.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 6, 2014)

The fact that naruto isnt hokage pretty much means the series isnt over. This also explains why they didnt bother advertising the movie that much, the bombshell that naruto is ending is promotion enough, alot more people will go see it now for curiosity, pairings, closure etc... this shit was actually master planned.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Well, that rather strengthens my theory that Sasuke is the "goal" of the movie. Even with lots of extra pages in the chapters I can't see them wrapping this up.



the little character lines by his sketch though seem to indicate that he is a good guy in this movie.So whatever needs to happen in the manga will happen within the next 5 weeks.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> the little character lines by his sketch though seem to indicate that he is a good guy in this movie.So whatever needs to happen in the manga will happen within the next 5 weeks.



what irks me is that kishi is just trying to make movie deadline instead of ending the entire series properly.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> The fact that naruto isnt hokage pretty much means the series isnt over. This also explains why they didnt bother advertising the movie that much, the bombshell that naruto is ending is promotion enough, alot more people will go see it now for curiosity, pairings, closure etc... this shit was actually master planned.



Yes, I've already suspected this, I wonder if it will work though, but true Naruto fans will definitely go for it if have the chance.

Like me

I'll be freaking pissed if the manga ends in a cliffhanger though.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

I want to see the ending with Kishi's drawing. The anime sucks in animation. Look at that Naruto and tell me that looks nice. It doesn't look nice. Kishi pls.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> the little character lines by his sketch though seem to indicate that he is a good guy in this movie.So whatever needs to happen in the manga will happen within the next 5 weeks.



I could also easily see this being yet another parallel(ripoff) of the Madara/Hashirama situation. Perhaps he does start out "good".


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 6, 2014)

rac585 said:


> what irks me is that kishi is just trying to make movie deadline instead of ending the entire series properly.




This obviously isn't the end end though.

Do people seriously think the series will end with Kakashi being Hokage? Lol.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I already knew it was canon ever since WSJ being a bitch for not releasing the sketches



not even just sketches but a  trailer with other characters lol


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I want to see the ending with Kishi's drawing. The anime sucks in animation. Look at that Naruto and tell me that looks nice. It doesn't look nice. Kishi pls.



the last page of the manga will have naruto as hokage and have some pairing spoilers............ the last movie will have it dedicated to kakashi as hokage.

whoever wrote that movie is a genius.  focus on what happened after the manga ends but before the real ending when people will most likely rage quit over their pairings and not watch the movie at all. 

fuck, i am not a pairing fan, and i know for a fact that i will skip 90% of it since that is what i did with every movie 

although, sasuke's manga is the only continuation of naruto lol


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh yeah we're still in Konoha TV here . This could get rather weird/complicated after the movie is released.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 6, 2014)

I just saw on the official FB page () in the About section:

Starring: うずまきナルト：竹内順子　春野サクラ：中村千絵　波風ミナト：森川智之

The first two are Uzumaki Naruto and Haruno Sakura. That third character 波風ミナト= Namikaze Minato?! I thought this was going to be canon but how is Minato going to return again


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 6, 2014)

That section of the page likely hasn't been updated properly since Road to Ninja which featured Minato.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 6, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> That section of the page likely hasn't been updated properly since Road to Ninja which featured Minato.



That would make more sense. Though they did take the time to update the director's name in that section  Guess we'll be trolled by them for a little longer at least.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

om0cha said:


> I just saw on the official FB page () in the About section:
> 
> Starring: うずまきナルト：竹内順子　春野サクラ：中村千絵　波風ミナト：森川智之
> 
> The first two are Uzumaki Naruto and Haruno Sakura. That third character 波風ミナト= Namikaze Minato?! I thought this was going to be canon but how is Minato going to return again



I hope he does return, I want to see his jutsu.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 6, 2014)

We saw it in the game.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Mods should be thinking about moving this to Konoha Library tbh.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Mods should be thinking about moving this to Konoha Library tbh.



HoU makes more sense, with it being the "anime *and *manga" section &all.

Although it would get more activity in Lib...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 6, 2014)

Lel like this thread isn't active enough


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Lel like this thread isn't active enough



Oh yeah I almost didn't realize there's probably going to be a flood of people coming in here instead after November 10.

Enjoy that shit eating festival when it gets here


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I want to see the ending with Kishi's drawing. The anime sucks in animation. Look at that Naruto and tell me that looks nice. It doesn't look nice. Kishi pls.



It's pathetic that he'd finish a 15-year-long manga series with a movie as the conclusion. I can't even fathom the idiocy of this.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

I see you Deynard, allow me to make your post for you.

-Still not canon.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope they play this in the movie.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope they play this in the movie.



Oh my. Memories of part 1 music  Glorious


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

i hope they go all out  i  this movie with fan service. at least 1l5 minutes of  oro and itachi.....  yeach fuvk pairings and boobs


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope they play this in the movie.



Legit tears. Fuck you.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

If they specifically say that the manga ends, does this mean the whatever continuation we get is indeed in another format, mostly likely movie/ova series? Because if there was part 3 of the manga coming, wouldn't they say that differently?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well we may get some anime fillers set in the same future as the movie once the canon story wraps up in the anime.

And the final ultimate ninja game next year will no doubt have an ova original story too. The last couple games have been doing that.

I'm sure the game will feature the movie characters too, so will need a storyline involving them.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> This obviously isn't the end end though.



oh but it is. =\

that's why the ending was announced.


----------



## Monna (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess it's time to start paying attention to this movie


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I guess it's time to start paying attention to this movie




Sorry, you must vacate the premises immediately unless you were paying attention before today. You may only return when the appointed day of November 10th has arrived.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I guess it's time to start paying attention to this movie




There's nothing to pay attention to, though.


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope they play this in the movie.



This should definitely be the one of the songs to end the series


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I see you Deynard, allow me to make your post for you.
> 
> -Still not canon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Manga ending in 5 weeks confirms the movie as canon... and Naruto net being hokage in this movie... means a sequel or a part 3.

Unless Naruto becomes Hokahe at the end of the new project: new era

I doubt Kishi will make Naruto hokage in the movie so prepare for that sequel... its going to happen after this project that will bridge the series


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nope, not canon™??


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Nope, not canon??



Go back some pages.... everyone explained why canon... it was even said in the trailer... 
The work after the manga... also ask takL if you still dont belive it.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Joke failed. Abort.


----------



## Monna (Oct 6, 2014)

I wouldn't have believed it were canon if it weren't for the manga conveniently ending soon.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Go back some pages.... everyone explained why canon... it was even said in the trailer...
> The work after the manga... also ask takL if you still dont belive it.



Lol insane is being sarcastic.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Joke failed. Abort.



oh it was a joke.... im used to people going in denial mode... sorry bro


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

i don't get why the "movie" couldn't just be drawn as final chapters of the series.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

rac585 said:


> i don't get why the "movie" couldn't just be drawn as final chapters of the series.



Because he is (planning to?) get more money this way, somehow. Money is the only answer to all questions.


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2014)

rac585 said:


> i don't get why the "movie" couldn't just be drawn as final chapters of the series.


I assume there's more of it to come. This movie is probably just the beginning of "part 3", and we're probably going to see both more animated stuff and more manga stuff.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

neshru said:


> I assume there's more of it to come. This movie is probably just the beginning of "part 3", and we're probably going to see both more animated stuff and more manga stuff.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

Well yeah, thus the "new era". I'm just wondering what the 'new era' would be.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

new era of jump without naruto. 

i just don't see a part 3 ever happening. maybe under a new author.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2014)

ill bet all of you there will be no part 3 and the movie is the end of the series  bookmark it and REJOICE


----------



## Kusa (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't believe this manga is ending so soon. I wanted it to end, but not that early. Seriously..


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 6, 2014)

rac585 said:


> new era of jump without naruto.
> 
> *i just don't see a part 3 ever happening.* maybe under a new author.



Sounds like a personal problem.  I don't think this is the end, or else he wouldn't be rushing through it like he has as of late... You don't rush your life's work to get to a movie...unless the movie is just a bookmark between Part 2 and 3.  

Mind you, this could just be a precursor for an Anime continuation supervised by Kishi, basically Naruto GT.

Now if this is the "end" , why  call an event "New Era Project" for a movie and a couple signed posters? Just doesn't add up. New Era suggests a continuation.

Plus I can't stress this enough, Kishi will not end this manga for *good* with Kakashi being Hokage.

It'd defeat the purpose of the series.


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2014)

rac585 said:


> new era of jump without naruto.
> 
> i just don't see a part 3 ever happening. maybe under a new author.


The franchise probably makes too much money to let it go. It may stop being a weekly thing, but I think we'll see a lot more of it.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 6, 2014)

Plot Twist: They've keeping Team 8 and Hinata secret only to heighten tension about her fate.

Only to reveal that Ino is the one pregnant with Naruto's baby.

Maximum buthurt by legendary trolling achieved.

Only slightly joking


----------



## TemplateR (Oct 6, 2014)

neshru said:


> The franchise probably makes too much money to let it go. It may stop being a weekly thing, but I think we'll see a lot more of it.



Yes the Franchise makes much money, but a Naruto-Sequel (either Series or Film) without the help of Kishimoto? I doubt it, that would happen.

If Studio Pierrot wants to make money of "Naruto"-Franchise, then Reboot the Orginal-Series "Naruto". Make more faithfull adaption without censoring and fillering it.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

a reboot woul be perfect srly.


----------



## Mako (Oct 6, 2014)

"Yeah, let's just slap the conclusion of Naruto part 2 in 5 chapters!"

That's what I got from the article.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mako said:


> "Yeah, let's just slap the conclusion of Naruto part 2 in 5 chapters!"
> 
> That's what I got from the article.



Pretty much, it appears they've just completely given up on part 2 and threw it in the trash can. Now they're banking everything on this "part 3".


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Pretty much, it appears they've just completely given up on part 2 and threw it in the trash can. Now they're banking everything on this "part 3".



if it's anime only, i wont watch it. i cant stand watching the anime even when i know it has parts of the manga that i want to see animated


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.  I don't think this is the end, or else he wouldn't be rushing through it like he has as of late... You don't rush your life's work to get to a movie...unless the movie is just a bookmark between Part 2 and 3.
> 
> Mind you, this could just be a precursor for an Anime continuation supervised by Kishi, basically Naruto GT.
> 
> ...



it's not an intermission between 2 and 3 the series is finishing. anything that comes after won't be on the same level of the manga. for the record i would love if naruto simply never ended and kishi drew us chapters to hate on for all eternity but what are ya gonna do?

we might get a couple filler-esque bad guy of the week OVAs over the years, which would be... eh. and games, we'll definitely get some games.

after "The Last" is finished i think that's pretty much it for the real story proper.. especially for kishimoto who seems to have been tired of working on this series for a long time now. (based on his past interviews)


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Plot Twist: They've keeping Team 8 and Hinata secret only to heighten tension about her fate.
> 
> Only to reveal that Ino is the one pregnant with Naruto's baby.
> 
> ...



the raaaaage


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

By this end of the year will know what happens... usually kishi has an interview before a movie... and this oen is very important.

He will clear the air soon.... 

Also we must see how the manga ends...


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 6, 2014)

Whoever they got to write and direct the Kakashi Anbu filler arc was really on Top of their shit because that's one of the best Naruto anime arcs Ive ever watched.

If a Naruto GT could at least reach THAT level of quality then I wouldn't be too worried if the story continued in anime form.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 6, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Whoever they got to write and direct the Kakashi Anbu filler arc was really on Top of their shit because that's one of the best Naruto anime arcs Ive ever watched.
> 
> If a Naruto GT could at least reach THAT level of quality then I wouldn't be too worried if the story continued in anime form.



As long as we ignore the filler smoke clan mini arc.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Whoever they got to write and direct the Kakashi Anbu filler arc was really on Top of their shit because that's one of the best Naruto anime arcs Ive ever watched.




I've been under the impression the story notes came from Kishi, but that could be just a rumor.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> a reboot woul be perfect srly.



As long as they don't change the seiyuus I'm cool.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope they play this in the movie.



This has to play at the end of anime, fucking seriously.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> As long as they don't change the seiyuus I'm cool.



ksiame's voice actor is dead and oro's voice actress sounds like she is smoking more cigarettes than before


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Breaking news !! 



takL said:


> i cant wait for kishs new series.





The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto: New Era
> I dont see him getting any fans into a series that has no relation to narutoverse...





takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said* "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"*


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

More breaking NEWS 



The Faceless Man said:


> So either Naruto GT or a sequel  after a long period
> The movie - the last and the whole project of naruto new era will buy time for Kishi, then a sequel.
> 
> I mean usually a project of movies is 3-4 movies that could buy kishi 4-5 years of break





takL said:


> possible. meanwhile kish can write another series.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Breaking news !!



the manga is not really ending (dont touch this lol)

and 

too soon for a sequal.







the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

He's probably just stating the obvious, that there can't be any sequel at least until this movie is out.

I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get any new project until the DVD release 6-8 months later. I would imagine they also want the part 2 anime to end before moving on as well.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 6, 2014)

What if Kishi ends the manga and then joins the Anime Team as the supervising producer or something? On some Shinichirō Watanabe shit.

Maybe that's the New Era.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> the manga is not really ending (dont touch this lol)
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Saying that narutos ending but not really means the story will move on in some way shape or form....
Then saying that its too early for a sequel might mean that for now we have the big project of the new era and then we will see

Im thinking they will do a sequel after this project... and this project will have like 3-4 movies and that is like 4-5 years break fro kishi


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Saying that narutos ending but not really means the story will move on in some way shape or form....
> Then saying that its too early for a sequel might mean that for now we have the big project of the new era and then we will see
> 
> Im thinking they will do a sequel after this project... and this project will have like 3-4 movies and that is like 4-5 years break fro kishi



i would rather never see naruto be hokage if it is in a movie 5 years from now 

again, i would like to see the manga ending with naruto as hokage and  the last movie happens  when kakashi was hokage.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> i would rather never see naruto be hokage if it is in a movie 5 years from now
> 
> *again, i would like to see the manga ending with naruto as hokage* and  the last movie happens  when kakashi was hokage.



It could happen in the epilogue... 
tho i dont mind seeing naruto as hokage latter in the movie or sequel


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> It could happen in the epilogue...
> tho i dont mind seeing naruto as hokage latter in the movie or sequel



i am not against the idea of a movie with naruto as hokage. i just dont like the idea of him BECOMING hokage in a movie if you get what i mean.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am not against the idea of a movie with naruto as hokage. i just dont like *the idea of him BECOMING hokage in a movie* if you get what i mean.



i got it.... guess its up to kishi


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

Thought a new trailer came out.


----------



## G (Oct 6, 2014)

neshru said:


> The franchise probably makes too much money to let it go. It may stop being a weekly thing, but I think we'll see a lot more of it.



Just like Dragonball.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Thought a new trailer came out.



idk about a trailer but it was said we will get new movie info next manga chapter which i think comes a day early this week on wednesday


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2014)

this thread should definitely be moved to the library, mainly after the news that we got


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

The fact Naruto isn't becoming Hokage in the manga is a slap in the face. If he became Hokage in a movie that would be an insult. 

*That's like LOTR ending just before they reach Mount Doom to destroy the One Ring and then, rather than seeing it in the movies or god forbid even reading about it, you have to watch an episodic webseries about what happened next.*


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact Naruto isn't becoming Hokage in the manga is a slap in the face. If he became Hokage in a movie that would be an insult.
> 
> *
> That's like LOTR ending just before they reach Mount Doom to destroy the One Ring and then, rather than seeing it in the movies or god forbid even reading about it, you have to watch an episodic webseries about what happened next.*



Naruto could become hokage in a sequel or in the epilogue...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto could become hokage in a sequel or in the epilogue...



Yeah he could but it would have to be a manga sequel or epilogue though since that's one of the whole points of even reading it. It's different than an anime or movie adaptation although they're connected.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't get why he's stopping at November 10th anyways, skipping out on the chance to get 3 more chapters out. May not seem like much, but when we're dealing with the prospect of 8 vs 5 that could've made a decent difference.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2014)

5 chapters isn't enough to end the manga. At least three more chapters.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 6, 2014)

Probably so advertisement for this movie can start in earnest


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah he could but it would have to be a *manga sequel or epilogue* though since that's one of the whole points of even reading it. It's different than an anime or movie adaptation although they're connected.



Both of this are possible.... we dont know when he will become hokage but we might get info on the interview before the movie as usual...



insane111 said:


> I don't get why he's stopping at November 10th anyways, skipping out on the chance to get 3 more chapters out. May not seem like much, but when we're dealing with the prospect of 8 vs 5 that could've made a decent difference.



cuz we get 2 pages more for all the last chapters from now one and the last chapter will be bigger + an extra chapter in the end


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> this thread should definitely be moved to the library, mainly after the news that we got



There's already a thread in the library, people can go talk about it there.

They won't though because they're insane


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

The library is for filthy hippies, and it smells like cat piss in there.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Geg said:


> There's already a thread in the library, people can go talk about it there.
> 
> They won't though because they're insane



i talk in both of them


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2014)

Glad you think so too insane  Some of the occasional Library folk that have been frequenting this thread have assured they can't be taken seriously when they're doing their bitching  shintebukuro's quote in my sig pretty much sums them up and it's directed towards one of you in particular  Kyuubi Naruto must agree with what I'm talking about, one of the few non-idiotic people that frequents there that gets fed up with the shit spouting 

Now how is it at the HoU thread? Bullshit there as well? If so, I'll stick to here then


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

+ the thread in the library is for the people that want to cry over the ending....

here we only talk about future naruto


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Glad you think so too insane  Some of the occasional Library folk that have been frequenting this thread have assured they can't be taken seriously when they're doing their bitching  Kyuubi Naruto must agree with what I'm talking about, one of the few non-idiotic people that frequents there that gets fed up with the shit spouting
> 
> Now how is it at the HoU thread? Bullshit there as well? If so, I'll stick to here then



Yeah I definitely don't agree with people spewing shit that's for sure. Some posters in the library were actually trying to make a point that they were "right" and were gloating everywhere as if it made a difference, I mean that's besides the point, we've all been right a good amount of times and you rarely see us constantly mention it. 

To the movie, I wonder why Naruto's hand is bandaged. Given his healing abilities, I'm guessing it's just part of his new look.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

> To the movie, I wonder why Naruto's hand is bandaged. Given his healing abilities, I'm guessing it's just part of his new look.





Some say... that in the moment where naruto hit sasuke in the head, the hit was so powerful that naruto had to put the hand in bandages while sasuke covers his head in bandages 



too stronk


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 6, 2014)

insane111 said:


> The library is for filthy hippies, and it smells like cat piss in there.



I find this statement to be redundant.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto is not disappearing anywhere.  "Most shounen mangas" being Dragon Ball. 

People need to stop taking cues from Dragon Ball.

Naruto simply isn't fit to be Hokage, and that's how the manga is ending. Something you've taken for granted for years won't come to pass.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 6, 2014)

Or the manga has Naruto end as Hokage, and the movie is explaining HOW he got there?


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Daily update check.

Daily scrolling through shipping/raging/flaming/douching/whining/hating/lying to find no updates.

Daily moonwalk back out of thread.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow a lot of investment in this movie now. Hard to believe we have to wait a year but I can't wait to at least hear the summary.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol five weeks from now this thread will become the most frequented on this board. I strongly suggest moving this thread before the entire KL invades this section when naruto ends.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I definitely don't agree with people spewing shit that's for sure. Some posters in the library were actually trying to make a point that they were "right" and were gloating everywhere as if it made a difference, I mean that's besides the point, we've all been right a good amount of times and you rarely see us constantly mention it.
> 
> To the movie, I wonder why Naruto's hand is bandaged. Given his healing abilities, I'm guessing it's just part of his new look.



For some compensation of realism in a supernatural manga, I'd love to have Naruto's right hand permanently paralyzed. (Hey, it's better then death, right?)


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2014)

When will we be able to see the movie anyway? 
I guess it will take at least 8 months or so, for it to be uploaded in the internet, right?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I definitely don't agree with people spewing shit that's for sure. Some posters in the library were actually trying to make a point that they were "right" and were gloating everywhere as if it made a difference, I mean that's besides the point, we've all been right a good amount of times and you rarely see us constantly mention it.



This coming from you, considering what you've done before... The irony almost fried my kidney.  What's next I wonder... you want people to respect your complaints about bad writing instead of rubbing your face in how you didn't call it. Please don't do that. My kidney is still fragile fromm your latest stunt and this one would be even worse than the first.



Geg said:


> There's already a thread in the library, people can go talk about it there.



I sait it should be moved because manga spoilers will be inevitable in this thread. The movie itself has manga spoilers (Kakashi's symbol on his backs).



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah he could but it would have to be a manga sequel or epilogue though since that's one of the whole points of even reading it. It's different than an anime or movie adaptation although they're connected.



I agree Naruto needs to be Hokage. I believe it will be in the extra chapter that takl talked about. Like a timeskip chapter. We get to see them all grown up and Naruto ascending to Hokage. I feel like this would be a proper send off. He's not ready to be Hokage ATM. He needs to learn patience and diplomacy and politics (poor Naruto).


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hussain said:


> When will we be able to see the movie anyway?
> I guess it will take at least 8 months or so, for it to be uploaded in the internet, right?



Probably gonna be a (shitty) camrip out waaay before that. Probably a week after release. 

And obviously spoilers galore before that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 7, 2014)

It would be cool if all the images and most hot info could be collected on the first post. I would do it but I am not the first poster so :/ wathevs.

Anyways, is it true that there was a leak pic from tumblr showing that someone was pregz? or was that shenanigans?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2014)

That was a rorschach test.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2014)

At least the last day of Naruto won't be 16 pages.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

Hussain said:


> When will we be able to see the movie anyway?
> I guess it will take at least 8 months or so, for it to be uploaded in the internet, right?



yeah, but wait for summaries to know about it. 

if its some kakashi vs random fodder shit like before,  i am skipping it :/


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 7, 2014)

We will get spoilers definitely. Like if TakL watched it and stuff.

If some countries are lucky enough they might get to see it earlier, hoping for mine


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2014)

The DVD could ramge frpm 5=8 months, depends on how fast they want to get it out. Pierrot generally likes to stick with 8, but there have been exceptions.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 7, 2014)

I expect summer 2015.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 7, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope they play this in the movie.



There might be hope. The _NARUTO Main Theme_ was done by the previous project of Shippūden composer, so you might get a revisit if THE LAST is the final chapter, sort of.

Speaking of which, the soundtrack for THE LAST is out on December 3rd.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 7, 2014)

don't care about the acual movie, i'm just looking forward to the summaries in december


----------



## boot (Oct 7, 2014)

this has just been twitted on the official movie twitter account
will someone translate this?

新時代開幕！「THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-」公開記念「NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝」セレクション、テレビ東京でこのあと深夜2時10分より。本日は「四代目の死闘」。ミナト、クシナ、ナルトの出生。テレビ東京HIRO　 …


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 7, 2014)

lol what I roughly got from it.

It's talking about the opening of the new Era [Naruto The Last movie]. The opening of Naruto shippuuden anniversary, midnight 2:10. The death of the fourth Hokage. Naruto's birth.

Probably talking about the rerun.
________________________________________________

Here is another info:

Trans by kuwnaruto from tumblr


> 映画情報も番組内で紹介！
> 
> 10月7日（火）放送スタート！
> 毎週火曜日深夜2:10～
> ...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

boot said:


> this has just been twitted on the official movie twitter account
> will someone translate this?
> 
> 新時代開幕！「THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-」公開記念「NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝」セレクション、テレビ東京でこのあと深夜2時10分より。本日は「四代目の死闘」。ミナト、クシナ、ナルトの出生。テレビ東京HIRO　 …



It was already talked about... will get in this new chapter a history summary... we had one in chapter 404 i think... it would be the same deal....

Rerun


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 7, 2014)

We'll be getting movie info at 2:10am (lol) I wonder what. 

Guess we'll know at Wednesday morning...


----------



## boot (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope we get a lot of info


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> We'll be getting movie info at 2:10am (lol) I wonder what.
> 
> Guess we'll know at Wednesday morning...



So early chapter


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

it's 3 am there if i am not mistaken...... wonder if anyone gave a shit to watch it


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> it's 3 am there if i am not mistaken...... wonder if anyone gave a shit to watch it



will get info tomorrow... 

> new info
> no new info and a shitty trailer

wonder what will get


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 7, 2014)

Imagine staying up late for the info..............

New garbage info.

Inner screaming.


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 7, 2014)

So as I was saying....Are we getting nothing today then? And tomorrow instead?


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 7, 2014)

I heard something about in like an hour or so, but I don't really know

no, never mind. 

We amy get some tomorrow when the chapter comes out, though

wouldn't count on much more until after the manga ends, personally


----------



## Lovely (Oct 7, 2014)

I found this, though I'm not sure if what the person describes here is in the Japanese. If anyone wants to translate:



> It seems Kishi's assistant confirmed, Kishi gave ideas and sketches for the Last, but the story was written from another scriptwriter. いいや無いデス！ 映画の話を組み立てるときに、 アイディア出しは岸本含め漫画スタッフみんなでしてたりしますけどきちんとした話は、 映画サイドのシナリオライターさんが書いてます (source @link_papa twitter, kishi's assistant)


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I heard something about in like an hour or so, but I don't really know
> 
> no, never mind.
> 
> ...



manga ends less than a month before the movie. then, they advertise?

if it's a pairing/other fandom thing, two months is still better than one month to convince pairing/other fandom fans to watch it.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 7, 2014)

Lovely said:


> I found this, though I'm not sure if what the person describes here is in the Japanese. If anyone wants to translate:



omg really  

this end of series is getting stranger and stranger


----------



## Arisu (Oct 7, 2014)

Lovely said:


> I found this, though I'm not sure if what the person describes here is in the Japanese. If anyone wants to translate:



Just as I thought, RTN no. 2. Kishi gave the sketches but the story is anime teams doing. Seems like it will be another shitty movie


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Just as I thought, RTN no. 2. Kishi gave the sketches but the story is anime teams doing. Seems like it will be another shitty movie



His the lead suppervisor and he gaved ideas... and this is not a stand alone movie 

Why do you guy keep comparing a big project to a stand alone movie is beyond me


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

If the movie is written by someone else than Kishi, then I almost hope that there will indeed be part 3 to the manga. Kishi must be the one and only authority on what is the future of these characters.

I know many people don't like his writing any more, but it will be a mess if there's a situation where other authors than him produce their own canon.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2014)

It will be shitty (the movie). Look at Nardo's animation and tell me with a straight face that it won't be shitty.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Oct 7, 2014)

if not kishi it will be shitty .... I mean its the"last" movie y don't he take all the credit for it.... the anime is already shitty


----------



## rac585 (Oct 7, 2014)

Amanda said:


> If the movie is written by someone else than Kishi, then I almost hope that there will indeed be part 3 to the manga. Kishi must be the one and only authority on what is the future of these characters.
> 
> I know many people don't like his writing any more, but it will be a mess if there's a situation where other authors than him produce their own canon.



if they managed to pull off a permanent author switch i'd be okay with it. agreed it would be kind of a clusterfuck with multiple canons but i can handle kishi retiring and passing the buck to someone else. i would applaud it.

still not buying into a part 3 though. i think the new project will be something lame and some folks on this forum are over hyping themselves into a huge let down.

but i think it's strange for the manga to get rushed into ending for the sake of a movie that kishi didn't even write. hard to think of it as canon.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It will be shitty (the movie). Look at Nardo's animation and tell me with a straight face that it won't be shitty.



come on!! he has that short hair!!!!!!!!!!!............ that makes him look like a 90s douche surfer 

so wait, filler story and STILL NO TRAILERS FOR THAT FILLER STORY?


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> so wait, filler story and STILL NO TRAILERS FOR THAT FILLER STORY?



Because the filler story has major spoilers


----------



## vered (Oct 7, 2014)

Let's wait a few hours till the info comes out. and We'll know more for sure.
I wont judge the movie before i have more info about it.

*Ok it appears that Takl translated it and it's not what you think:*
*It's still cannon and Kishi's legit continuation movie to the manga:*



> *"no we never (do the animations).
> (generally speaking) kishimoto and the manga crew contribute ideas to a naruto film while the storyline is in the making but the proper screenplay is always written by some (professional) film script writer from the film makers side."*


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> Because the filler story has major spoilers



what spoilers?

everyone is alive, kakashi is hokage,  sasuke is alive and is a good guy in konoha. what spoilers remain? pairings? they cant make a pairing spoiler free trailer?


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> what spoilers?
> 
> everyone is alive, kakashi is hokage,  sasuke is alive and is a good guy in konoha. what spoilers remain? pairings? they cant make a pairing spoiler free trailer?



Well there has to be a reason right?  Makes no sense keeping so many things in the shadow when we are less than 2 months away from the movie.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2014)

vered said:


> *Ok it appears that Takl translated it and it's not what you think:*
> *It's still cannon and Kishi's legit continuation movie to the manga:*



Kishi provides sketches and ideas. The final script may very different from what is intoned though. This is the same for every adaptation ever, with the only difference that this one has exclusive content for the adaptation.

Then again, I'm used to Sonic franchise and its amazing canon vs non-canon wars. In there, this happens often. The comics and spinoffs are given (sometimes) even conceptual pieces in advance. The story told between those and the real canon is still different and varies greatly.


----------



## Arisu (Oct 7, 2014)

How do You suppose to know what's Kishi's idea and what is anime's doing in all this shit?


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

Arisu said:


> How do You suppose to know what's Kishi's idea and what is anime's doing in all this shit?



if they release the original script as they did with RTN, we know


----------



## rac585 (Oct 7, 2014)

you just assume nothing was taken and everything was changed from his 'ideas'.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

vered said:


> *Ok it appears that Takl translated it and it's not what you think:*
> *It's still cannon and Kishi's legit continuation movie to the manga:*




Kishi provides the ideas, that much we knew. It still doesn't tell what is its relationship with the manga canon. 

For example, will its plot be relevant for the manga's plot, either by revealing something important that the ending of part 2 didn't reveal, or by introducing some new important elements that will be relevant for the possible part 3.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 7, 2014)

So....the movie is canon? Not canon?



bluemiracle said:


> Well there has to be a reason right?  Makes no sense keeping so many things in the shadow when we are less than 2 months away from the movie.



Yea, something is up here


----------



## vered (Oct 7, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Kishi provides the ideas, that much we knew. It still doesn't tell what is its relationship with the manga canon.
> 
> For example, will its plot be relevant for the manga's plot, either by revealing something important that the ending of part 2 didn't reveal, or by introducing some new important elements that will be relevant for the possible part 3.



There's a lot of canon in the sketches and even spoilers regarding the manga revealed in these sketches. This alone tells me it will be canon based. Not to mention it being promoted as the movie that comes after the manga as a continuation. It's not just a movie like before but a part of a huge project called the "new era project" hinting on some sort of continuation: be it in manga form or other media.
Tomorrow we'll certainly know more though.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

vered said:


> *Ok it appears that Takl translated it and it's not what you think:*
> *It's still cannon and Kishi's legit continuation movie to the manga:*



professional screen writers?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

> movie is canon
> people think its filler after all the info and foreshadow


----------



## Hasan (Oct 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It will be shitty (the movie). Look at Nardo's animation and tell me with a straight face that it won't be shitty.



They need to get _Masahiko Murata_. Even if you don't like the stories, the movies (3rd, 4th and 5th) are terrific in terms of both aesthetics and animation.


----------



## vered (Oct 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> professional screen writers?



The way the script is written has to be done by someone who knows how to write a script, But the story, sketches and ideas all come from Kishis's mind and crew.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

They end the manga before the movie. Why would they sync it ?
The trailer says the work after the manga, the movie that connects the manga to the new generation.


We had thia disscusions alot. People new to deal with it.

And the new people to this threa should stop being ignorant


----------



## Monster (Oct 7, 2014)

How long will the movie be?


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

vered said:


> The way the script is written has to be done by someone who knows how to write a script, But the story, sketches and ideas all come from Kishis's mind and crew.



no, i mean "*PROFESSIONAL *screen writers? "


----------



## vered (Oct 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, i mean "*PROFESSIONAL *screen writers? "



oh i got it


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2014)

I thought we already knew Kishimoto wasn't credited with screenplay,  that's nothing new 

Toriyama didn't even write the screenplay for Battle of Gods either, it's not really a big deal.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Breaking news again ! 



takL said:


> kish himself said hed write sequels. about narutos childhood,  jiraiya etc.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Breaking news again !



naurto's childhood? 

jiraya? 

no akatsuki or oro?  


although, yes, it is the best way to continue naurto............ by giving us the shit he should have given us many years ago


----------



## Harbour (Oct 7, 2014)

He means many spin-offs about Naruto, Jiraiya, young Minato, some Hanzou stuff and so on. Nice if true.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

*@ Faceless* 

Isn't that old knowledge? And it's really a question of Gaidens, not of entirely new part 3 set in the future that continues the plot from part 2.




As far as I can see, the main questions are these:

- Will part 2 have ending of its own, or will it be left with an open ending that needs to be resolved in future?

- Will the great main plot continue, or are the future additions to the franchise independent side stories?

- If they are side stories, are they set in the same verse and the same continuum as the manga main plot?

- If the manga main plot continues, will it be in the movie format or manga format?

- If there are both movies and new manga chapters, will the movies be relevant for the plot of the new manga chapters?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm telling you he will write sequals and after this new era project that will buy him time for at least 4 years...
He will go one with Naruto and the new generation 

Part 3/Sequal

Here we come


----------



## Norngpinky (Oct 7, 2014)

I was kind of hyped about the movie seeing that it's the next era that Kishi will be involved in. But if it is just his ideas where others can build off of, then it's kind of less exciting.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

Harbour said:


> He means many spin-offs about Naruto, Jiraiya, young Minato, some Hanzou stuff and so on. Nice if true.



hopefully, they are all under ONE spinoff called something like "stories from naruto". that would be much better


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Amanda said:


> *@ Faceless*
> 
> Isn't that old knowledge? And it's really a question of Gaidens, not of entirely new part 3 set in the future that continues the plot from part 2.
> 
> ...



I don't know if its old... takL just post it.

Part 2 will have an ending and that extra chapter that we get might relate to the new movie.
I guess they will be in the same verse basically more back story or things that happen in the 3 year timeskip
From the assistant message I think for now will get the movies from the bigger project: New era , after that I think will get a sequal since he said that Naruto is not really ending and its too early to a sequal.

The movie is relevant to the plot its canon it was said even in the trailer


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> I was kind of hyped about the movie seeing that it's the next era that Kishi will be involved in. But if it is just his ideas where others can build off of, then it's kind of less exciting.



You got it wrong....    read the thread again as punishment


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The movie is relevant to the plot its canon it was said even in the trailer




Canon and relevant for the plot isn't the same thing, but whatever. I don't really care about the main story continuing past part 2, I just want the current plot to have a definitive ending here and now. I guess Kishi can go on by writing more about Kaguya and her descendants.

But side stories explaining more stuff from the past would be nice.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Canon and relevant for the plot isn't the same thing, but whatever. I don't really care about the main story continuing past part 2, I just want the current plot to have a definitive ending here and now. I guess Kishi can go on by writing more about Kaguya and her descendants.
> 
> But side stories explaining more stuff from the past would be nice.



What you wants is called epilogue. And we should get that


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> What you wants is called epilogue. And we should get that




Epilogue is nice. More info about the characters' past is great. What I'm worried about is some entirely new plot that feels forced and hollow after the original tale has run its course, and after Kishi has lost his true inspiration outside making more cash.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 7, 2014)

Isn't the talk about Kishimoto writing about Naruto's childhood or Jiraiya just from an old interview. Kishi has also said he wanted to write about Minato. Kishi says a lot of things, doesns't mean he cares to do anything


----------



## rac585 (Oct 7, 2014)

so all the extra stuff kishi wants to add will technically be flashbacks to the past. and yes in an old interview he said he wanted to do a spinoff on minato's childhood.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 7, 2014)

Still, Kishi is the story' supervisor. So, it's like:

Kishi's sketches and ideas ---> another person writes the scrip ----> Kishi approves it.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2014)

No it's more like Kishi writes the treatment and outlines and major plot points.

Someone else writes out the scenes and the dialogue, based on Kishi's specifications.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> So....the movie is canon? Not canon?


I will never understand why people make such a huge deal about this or that being canon or not. Seriously, who cares? As long as it's good and you enjoy it, who cares who wrote it? 
Enjoy what's good, ignore what's not. Make your own canon.

It's kinda like buying an overpriced piece of hardware because of its brand and not because it's actually any good. Be smarter than that, buy into stuff that it's good regardless of the brand.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Hope this ends the ignorance.



takL said:


> kish is heavily involved in this movie.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It will be shitty (the movie). Look at Nardo's animation and tell me with a straight face that it won't be shitty.


Uh if there's one thing Studio Pierott spends money on in Naruto its the movies. All six previous ones have had excellent animation.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Hope this ends the ignorance.



It's only going to increase it really.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's only going to increase it really.



Well fuck'm


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No it's more like Kishi writes the treatment and outlines and major plot points.
> 
> Someone else writes out the scenes and the dialogue, based on Kishi's specifications.



Yeah this is basically what Road to Ninja was

Just because someone else is writing the dialog doesn't mean it isn't Kishi's story


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 7, 2014)

Like they did for RTN movie script 

I don't know if these some scripts for The Last movie or not 




I can't see anything 
I hope someone take a clear photo for these scripts 



Geg said:


> Yeah this is basically what Road to Ninja was
> 
> Just because someone else is writing the dialog doesn't mean it isn't Kishi's story



right 
we know RTN is Kishi's movie


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

It says Naruto solos 

That is all I got...


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2014)

The questionable part is that the studio is in complete control, so they could disregard some of Kishi's ideas if they don't like it. I remember Kubo wrote after Fade to Black he was disappointed that they didn't include some of his ideas.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 7, 2014)

it would be very weird if they put some script of THE LAST in public. it would be a pretty dumb move...


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 7, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> it would be very weird if they put some script of THE LAST in public. it would be a pretty dumb move...



They did that to RTN script ,  they put some script of the movie in cover glass in public


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 7, 2014)

i know but that was on WSJ and in a such low quality that you couldn't be able to read properly everything...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2014)

Gah, I'm still wondering what the fuck is planned for this movie?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Gah, I'm still wondering what the fuck is planned for this movie?



Alliens !  belive it !


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2014)

It really is Sonic fandom deja vu.  Let's hope it won't become Star Wars level tier.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh if there's one thing Studio Pierott spends money on in Naruto its the movies. All six previous ones have had excellent animation.



I disagree. Look at Naruto's animation cells on someone's signature here. It may look 'excellent' but it looks ugly. That's not the Naruto Kishi sketched. It looks like current Naruto with a new haircut.


----------



## Lace (Oct 7, 2014)

Honestly RTN's animation was much worse than the previous movies...
Hopefully they're blowing it all on this movie though.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I disagree. Look at Naruto's animation cells on someone's signature here. It may look 'excellent' but it looks ugly. That's not the Naruto Kishi sketched. It looks like current Naruto with a new haircut.



Are you seriously basing the quality of the animation in a movie by your analysis of a shitty compressed gif pulled from a youtube video of a trailer of the movie? 

Seriously? Of all the reasons to think the movie might suck, THAT'S what you're going with?

If you were sitting next to me, I'd order McDonalds take out just so I could take a quick shit and throw it at you.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes I am. It's not about the quality as in 'well drawn', that is irrelevant. It's about the art direction. As I said, Naruto doesn't look like what Kishi has drawn. That is one thing that the anime has failed to do over and over again regarding this series. It is going to suck because from what we've seen, it doesn't seem like it will be any different from what we already had.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2014)

Of course Naruto doesn't look like how he's drawn by Kishi when Pierrot has been relying on shitty animation teams. The team that did the last episode always makes him look derpy.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

neshru said:


> I will never understand why people make such a huge deal about this or that being canon or not. Seriously, who cares? As long as it's good and you enjoy it, who cares who wrote it?
> Enjoy what's good, ignore what's not. Make your own canon.
> 
> It's kinda like buying an overpriced piece of hardware because of its brand and not because it's actually any good. Be smarter than that, buy into stuff that it's good regardless of the brand.



Well I'm just asking. Canon or not I still want to know. But by the looks of it I guess this is up to anyone whether they want to see it as canon or not.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 8, 2014)

Orange scarf. 

Are there TWO Sasuke's?

One's the good guy and one's the bad guy! 

I spoiled the plot for everyone.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2014)

Well a panel of Hinata  I'd be okay with the scarf if it didn't look like a damn winter scarf.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

That's Sai obviously.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 8, 2014)

I SEE HINATA


----------



## Phemt (Oct 8, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> That's Sai obviously.



I forgot Sai turned into Sasuke's carbon copy now.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 8, 2014)

HINATA-CHAAAAAAN~~~~

100% confirmed film focuses on Kakashi, Sai, Hinata, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sasuke, and Naruto

Just like Part 2


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

The scarf of asskicking is such a generic hero trope.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 8, 2014)

Konohamaru feelings~

Hinata  it looks her hair is longer 

Now we need her, Kakashi's and Sasuke's body sketches 

And we also get colors for Sakura and Naruto


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

like ths carf.  narutos new look is redeemed. 


so.....  we get  a semi headshot panel of hinata and sasuke heads......  fuck  you too anime team


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2014)

Hinata  

Still no Kiba, Shino, or Ino:/


----------



## Kishido (Oct 8, 2014)

Hinata and Kakashi

Fuck the rest


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 8, 2014)

so uh, does naruto have the sharingan or wut 


looks to be derr


----------



## Mione (Oct 8, 2014)

HINATA!!! I'm glad kishi kept her hair long. 

 Is that the moon behind Naruto? will there be invaders from the moon as the bad guys for this movie? XD


----------



## Phemt (Oct 8, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> so uh, does naruto have the sharingan or wut
> 
> 
> looks to be derr



It's a very low quality compressed image genius.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 8, 2014)

yep looks like nardo's one eye is darker and redder than the other blue one


----------



## Harbour (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, like only Naruto and Sakura got full colored body sketches.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 8, 2014)

More retarded than ever. 

I forgot this guy got serious issues with his vision. Poor chap.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 8, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, like only Naruto and Sakura got full colored body sketches.



need full quality on this...


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well I'm just asking. Canon or not I still want to know. But by the looks of it I guess this is up to anyone whether they want to see it as canon or not.



it says 'story by masashi kishimoto' 




> Manga creator Masashi Kishimoto is credited with the original story, character designs, and chief story supervisor of the film.






and ppl still don't believe this shit 


and the global warming is just a hoax created to infiltrate our minds with special chips but whatev


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

starr said:


> Hinata
> 
> Still no Kiba, Shino, or Ino:/



Kiba is dead and Shino is pregant. Ino, IDK.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

Why is Naruto wearing a scarf actually


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

still no sasuke or hinata sketch.  what should  i do?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why is Naruto wearing a scarf actually : lmao




cuz december is when the movie is gonna come out

and december means winter in japan


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

^It'll be nice if it's winter 



Addy said:


> still no sasuke or hinata sketch.  what should  i do?



CatRoll more.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> ^It'll be nice if it's winter
> 
> 
> 
> CatRoll more.



i am dizzy from rolling


----------



## TRN (Oct 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why is Naruto wearing a scarf actually


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't you fucking dare post that masterpiece franchise in these unworthy lands.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 8, 2014)

So we're here again. Thread is ending and we still don't have FULL sketch of Hinata or Sasuke.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 8, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Kiba is dead and Shino is pregant. Ino, IDK.








Haruka Katana said:


> Why is Naruto wearing a scarf actually




Whatever the reason, it makes the design looks much better.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 8, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> it says 'story by masashi kishimoto'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ugh. When ANN mentioned original story , that is just translation of 原作. Since this movie or anime or games are based on Naruto world/ characters the basis is manga, hence the original writer or 原作 is Kishimoto sensei, and it is not only for this one but for all other previous movies. 

This one's story isn't by Kishimoto. He is chief story supervisor. (ストーリー総監修) . If he has written the story, then he would have been credited as in Road to Ninja he was credited to have made the story (ストーリー). Though story is not to be confused with screenplay (脚本) which is from someone  hired by anime producers and Kishimoto isn't writing screenplay/script for any movie. Though he has checked or corrected the script in past.

I would say, being credited as chief story supervisor, he may have some correction/contribution to story which is less compared to when he was credited as story (RTN) but more compared to other movies, where he wasn't credited but may have shared some ideas.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

I love this game so much! :amazed


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 8, 2014)

Is it to much to hope that there are sketches on the back of those pages?


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

this movie poster is so depressed


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

so the only new info  this week is a  side veiw of hinatas face,  narutos scarf,  and a coklred version  of soke sketches?


----------



## rac585 (Oct 8, 2014)

tenten smokin


----------



## Fay (Oct 8, 2014)

Tenten looks...very sexy lol.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just so you know. Kishimoto is always credited "Original Story from Masashi Kishimoto" in all damn movies all there. Cause the original story is the manga.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

why does naurot  havw a  long face?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 8, 2014)

He's horse from shouting after Sasuke for so many year


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

I really like the scarf.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hinata looks cute!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 8, 2014)

I really like Naruto's scarf.It makes the whole Naruto's design better.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> I really like Naruto's scarf.It makes the whole Naruto's design better.



you havw no clue ho much better it looks.


----------



## Selva (Oct 8, 2014)

I love the scarf 
But yes indeed, Naruto's left eye looks redder than the other one. Waiting for a more high quality scan.

Also, is that really Sai under Kakashi? He looks so much like Sasuke


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a feeling Naruto was talking to Hinata in that wait for me dialogue  from the Ticket covers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2014)

Sai looks like Sasuke to me


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 8, 2014)

So Hinata is on the poster .... 



LOL at first I thought there was two Sasukes but then I noticed it was Sai!!!


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I wanted to take a closer look at Sakura's drawings  I wonder why Hinata isn't looking at the front like everyone else


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

I think Hinata took Neji's place.

Kakashi as Hokage.

Naruto & Sasuke as elite bodyguards.

Shikamaru, Sai & Sakura as trusted advisors in different fields.

Hinata doesn't exactly fit. Neji would probably have been one of the top shinobi in the village. Hyuuga were already considered the strongest clan, and among the Hyuuga he was at the top. Obviously not on the level of Naruto & Sasuke, but relatively compared to the rest of the village, he would've been at the top.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 8, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> LOL at first I thought there was two Sasukes but then I noticed it was Sai!!!



Same .


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 8, 2014)

gdi stop the teasing I want the T8 sketches


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2014)

Do they even have teams anymore? I mean they are pretty old now...


----------



## Reznor (Oct 8, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

